# "You Suck" Thread 2016--Pics required!



## JonCraig

Is there a 2016 you suck thread? If so, please merge this topic. 

Otherwise, here goes. Last year I sold my old Poulan Countervibe 3400, and I've since kind of regretted it. So when a 4000 popped up on CL, I had to jump on it. Best part was that it was $50 for two saws. The other one is a cheap plastic 45cc Homelite, but it runs strong. I don't see any reason why I can't get $50 for that one, thus making my 4000 free!

Did I mention that it sure looks like all it will need is a carb kit & fuel line? (And a good cleaning, of course!)


----------



## stihl041avhog

Not to bad. I got the CAD for the old green myself. I just got a 3800 from a pawnshop for 50.00 on xmas eve myself. So you do suck y got two saws.


----------



## Ferguson system

Yeasterday I bought two 6 month old jonsered 2252 that has only been started once, for the price of a new 2252.


----------



## svk

I do not believe there is a 16' "you suck" thread yet so you have the first one. 

Perhaps this should be a sticky.


----------



## Josh B.

Picked this up with B&C for $350


----------



## Tor R

I have in mind to not post in this thread!!! Well, if I try to follow up the promise I gave my wife......


----------



## dall

lol might be cheaper to get rid of her and buy more saws


----------



## svk

dall said:


> lol might be cheaper to get rid of her and buy more saws


Maybe in a long term analysis!


----------



## USMC615

I don't guess it's too chainsaw related, but if I have to put the bass boat in the water with saws aboard to get to the wood, lol...I did manage to score a brand new $290 Precision Propeller, Turbo Hot Shot prop for the bass boat...for $50 from one of my BIL's friends. I guess it qualifies for some '16 suckage.








Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> I don't guess it's too chainsaw related, but if I have to put the bass boat in the water with saws aboard to get to the wood, lol...I did manage to score a brand new $290 Precision Propeller, Turbo Hot Shot prop for the bass boat...for $50 from one of my BIL's friends. I guess it qualifies for some '16 suckage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


Definitely


----------



## Josh B.

USMC615 said:


> I don't guess it's too chainsaw related, but if I have to put the bass boat in the water with saws aboard to get to the wood, lol...I did manage to score a brand new $290 Precision Propeller, Turbo Hot Shot prop for the bass boat...for $50 from one of my BIL's friends. I guess it qualifies for some '16 suckage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk



Yup, you definitely suck.


----------



## Big_Wood

is this for things from 2015 or is it a progressive you suck thread for 2016? i haven't gotten any suckage yet this year. i mean i have  but not nothing to do with saws


----------



## JonCraig

westcoaster90 said:


> is this for things from 2015 or is it a progressive you suck thread for 2016?



Ongoing for '16



westcoaster90 said:


> i haven't gotten any suckage yet this year. i mean i have  but not nothing to do with saws



No pics of that... It's certainly against the forum rules!


----------



## Big_Wood

JonCraig said:


> Ongoing for '16
> 
> 
> 
> No pics of that... It's certainly against the forum rules!



ok, i don't suck then yet. i sucked big time for 2015 though. usually take a month or 2 to land a score.


----------



## raumati01

Plenty of early sucks he here, I'm waiting for a running 029 that needs a new clutch I scored for $80 to turn up.


----------



## struggle

USMC615 said:


> I don't guess it's too chainsaw related, but if I have to put the bass boat in the water with saws aboard to get to the wood, lol...I did manage to score a brand new $290 Precision Propeller, Turbo Hot Shot prop for the bass boat...for $50 from one of my BIL's friends. I guess it qualifies for some '16 suckage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


curios if you changed pitch when you went to the Stainless steel prop? Reason I ask is we are going to replace a four blade aluminum 20P prop to a 17P four blade stainless propr for pulling tubes etc on a I/O They say two go down two picth when going from alum to stainless


----------



## USMC615

struggle said:


> curios if you changed pitch when you went to the Stainless steel prop? Reason I ask is we are going to replace a four blade aluminum 20P prop to a 17P four blade stainless propr for pulling tubes etc on a I/O They say two go down two picth when going from alum to stainless


I did...went from a 3-blade 9 pitch to this 3-blade 12 pitch. This prop is on a Mercury 4-stroke 25. I have another outboard, a 70, for the bigger lakes. I have the 25 on the Pro Crappie 175 now. If we commit to fishing the smaller lake tournaments for the year, we put the 25 Merc on (most of the lakes that are smaller tournament lakes have maximum 25HP restrictions). And the 25 Merc moves the boat quite well...ain't settin no speed records but it gets the job done pretty good. Most of the other guys are running engines smaller than 25HP so we get the 'hole shot' effect, lol.


----------



## JonCraig

I know nothing about props and boats and such. But 'splain it to a novice… why would merely the material choice for the prop affect the selection of pitch?


----------



## struggle

JonCraig said:


> I know nothing about props and boats and such. But 'splain it to a novice… why would merely the material choice for the prop affect the selection of pitch?



Aluminum props will flex under load so that effectively reduces pitch in a way and that is called prop slip. A stainless steel prop has very little give so no flex which means pitch doesn't change like a alum so it will slips less. By saying slip it would be the same theory behind a loose clutch slipping in a way. Except it slips in the water not pushing the boat forward. So when the prop slips less with a stainless steel prop your engine will not turn as high of rpm and you can actually lose speed and performance if you don't have enough HP to turn the actual operating pitch of the prop.

In short my boat is over propped by one pitch with an aluminum prop. If I put the same pitch prop in stainless the boat would suffer performance wise. If I go from 19"pitch alum to a 17" stainless I should get a performance gain in hole shot and better power pulling the minions on the tube without lugging the engine.

It makes a really big difference if you are pulling a skier up. If you are over propped it can be very difficult to pull a skier up out of the water. Over propped is not good and under propped if not driven carefully a person can redline an engine by over revving thus rod thrown.


----------



## JonCraig

That makes perfect sense--pitch of the prop changing because of the material flexing. I like to learn new things. Thank you.

Would be (sort of) like putting vastly different-than-stock tires on your truck w/out changing the diff gears. If you went to 8" rims you'd redline trying to get to 60mph. Go for 26" swampers and wonder why you don't have any low-end power.

(except I understand that you're saying the prop actually changes pitch based on the resistance of the water, etc. The tire analogy breaks down there…)

Sorry to de-rail… who got something cool over the weekend?


----------



## struggle

Tire analogy is spot on except you might not get slip with them. Same idea though. Pitch is just a different final gear ratio with slippage. I've been looking on eBay for props and there are a lot of bigger pitch props for sale but not many in the lower range as most probably think bigger is better and find out it doesn't work that well. 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## pcrevelli

This actually happened in late 2015, but I'm just getting to it now.
Craigslist score, ended up being 1/2 mile from my house. $150.00. Needed a carb cleaning, oil pump drive gear, fuel/impulse lines, and general cleaning. It runs perfect, and shows 165psi on my gauge. Piston looks great. I fell like this is the first time I really lucked out. Here are some before and after shots.


----------



## USMC615

pcrevelli said:


> This actually happened in late 2015, but I'm just getting to it now.
> Craigslist score, ended up being 1/2 mile from my house. $150.00. Needed a carb cleaning, oil pump drive gear, fuel/impulse lines, and general cleaning. It runs perfect, and shows 165psi on my gauge. Piston looks great. I fell like this is the first time I really lucked out. Here are some before and after shots.
> View attachment 477422
> View attachment 477423
> View attachment 477427
> View attachment 477428
> View attachment 477429


Nice...good looking 044. Cleaned up well.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Found this yesterday for $10, included 58 Craftsman sockets and the box.


----------



## USMC615

Guido Salvage said:


> Found this yesterday for $10, included 58 Craftsman sockets and the box.
> 
> View attachment 477445
> View attachment 477446


Can't argue with that suckage. Good score.


----------



## Jon1212

I should have spread out all of the good deals I've picked up this last year, and a half.

I haven't seen anything good all 2016.....


----------



## west041

Picked up this 029 Super AV on new years day while everyone else was sleeping off their hangovers. Not what I was looking for but it was only $90 and it fired on the second pull on a cold January morning. 

I'm thinking about drilling some holes in the muffler


----------



## bigbadbob

Guido Salvage said:


> Found this yesterday for $10, included 58 Craftsman sockets and the box.
> 
> View attachment 477446


I used a red wire stripped like that for 20 or more years!!
BBB


----------



## pdqdl

struggle said:


> Tire analogy is spot on except you might not get slip with them. Same idea though. Pitch is just a different final gear ratio with slippage. I've been looking on eBay for props and there are a lot of bigger pitch props for sale but not many in the lower range as most probably think bigger is better and find out it doesn't work that well.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere



I think perhaps the best analogy for Alum vs Steel props might be a transmission torque converter with continuous slip as you go down the road or one that locks down at higher speed. 

I guess the value of that comparison would only be found for someone that understands trucks and doesn't understand boat props.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

Home Depot Makita 6421 score. Free. Saw was straight gassed so needed a new P&C. Got the OEM 79cc kit (thank you fordf150!). Still working on it, hope to have it up and running in another week or so. Also, special thanks to psuiewalsh for hints and tips while I've been working on it.


----------



## ncpete

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Home Depot Makita 6421 score. Free. Saw was straight gassed so needed a new P&C. Got the OEM 79cc kit (thank you fordf150!). Still working on it, hope to have it up and running in another week or so. Also, special thanks to psuiewalsh for hints and tips while I've been working on it.
> 
> View attachment 477737
> View attachment 477736



Did that one die on its first rental? The saw looks nearly unused!


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

ncpete said:


> Did that one die on its first rental? The saw looks unused!



Not sure the history, it was built 11/13 per the label on the fuel tank. If I had to guess I would say less than 25 hours based on the condition of the plastics, etc.


----------



## backhoelover

husqvarna 550 crank case tools 24.00 

http://performanceoutdoorequipment.com/collections/tools/products/husqvarna-case-splitter-575286901


----------



## SteveSS

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Not sure the history, it was built 11/13 per the label on the fuel tank. If I had to guess I would say less than 25 hours based on the condition of the plastics, etc.


And they gave it to you for free? I picked up two fixers last year that look straight gassed, but they still charged me $75 each for them. That's a dandy of a YOU SUCK.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

SteveSS said:


> And they gave it to you for free? I picked up two fixers last year that look straight gassed, but they still charged me $75 each for them. That's a dandy of a YOU SUCK.



I may or may not have a mole on the inside


----------



## bigbadbob

Clyde S. Dale said:


> I may or may not have a mole on the inside


Home Depot here tosses them and wont sell to the public, have asked at multiple stores,, now that sucks!!!
BBB


----------



## bikemike

dall said:


> lol might be cheaper to get rid of her and buy more saws


Ouch. If she cooks good food well that's priceless


----------



## bikemike

struggle said:


> Aluminum props will flex under load so that effectively reduces pitch in a way and that is called prop slip. A stainless steel prop has very little give so no flex which means pitch doesn't change like a alum so it will slips less. By saying slip it would be the same theory behind a loose clutch slipping in a way. Except it slips in the water not pushing the boat forward. So when the prop slips less with a stainless steel prop your engine will not turn as high of rpm and you can actually lose speed and performance if you don't have enough HP to turn the actual operating pitch of the prop.
> 
> In short my boat is over propped by one pitch with an aluminum prop. If I put the same pitch prop in stainless the boat would suffer performance wise. If I go from 19"pitch alum to a 17" stainless I should get a performance gain in hole shot and better power pulling the minions on the tube without lugging the engine.
> 
> It makes a really big difference if you are pulling a skier up. If you are over propped it can be very difficult to pull a skier up out of the water. Over propped is not good and under propped if not driven carefully a person can redline an engine by over revving thus rod thrown.


Oh yeah marine engines are tough torque monsters. Cause of that they don't handle over reving well do to heavy internal parts spinning fast with light to no load. You can torch a jet ski easy by gassin it all the time while it is cavitatin


----------



## bikemike

Guido Salvage said:


> Found this yesterday for $10, included 58 Craftsman sockets and the box.
> 
> View attachment 477445
> View attachment 477446


I like the middle file


----------



## bikemike

Just got this new flown once airframe servos electric retracts and a jett 50 nitro engine for tRade of my 55cc gasser engine 
It flew nice and fast but not fast enough at 120mph
when I'm done it should look like dusty crop hopper from planes


----------



## SteveSS

bigbadbob said:


> Home Depot here tosses them and wont sell to the public, have asked at multiple stores,, now that sucks!!!
> BBB


Maybe ask if they'll allow you to carry them out to the dumpster for them free of charge.


----------



## Guido Salvage

bikemike said:


> I like the middle file



Nicholson Three Square Smooth Cut, I think it sells for north of $20.


----------



## bikemike

Guido Salvage said:


> Nicholson Three Square Smooth Cut, I think it sells for north of $20.


I have one similar to it 1/4 per side works great for 201Turd flywheels


----------



## USMC615

bikemike said:


> Just got this new flown once airframe servos electric retracts and a jett 50 nitro engine for tRade of my 55cc gasser engine View attachment 477950
> It flew nice and fast but not fast enough at 120mphView attachment 477952
> when I'm done it should look like dusty crop hopper from planesView attachment 477953


Nice...good score. I do quite a bit of flying myself, time permitting. All of mine are scale WWII fighters with the exception of a T-28.


----------



## bikemike

USMC615 said:


> Nice...good score. I do quite a bit of flying myself, time permitting. All of mine are scale WWII fighters with the exception of a T-28.


Cool flying is fun it's been a year since I flown but I'm more sport and 3d only war bird I had was a .15 .20 p51 combat with custom rudder and non scale landing gear with a evolution 36 wedge in it and all metal gear servos, it was heavy and too fast for the air foil.


----------



## bikemike

Russia cracks me up


----------



## SuperiorStihl

That was pretty ingenuitive actually...


----------



## Marine5068

Just picked this up from a fellow nearby for $350 CAD. Runs good, but needs a carb clean up and chain sharpened. Looks like a new 18" bar and chain though. I'm happy.


----------



## USMC615

Marine5068 said:


> Just picked this up from a fellow nearby for $350 CAD. Runs good, but needs a carb clean up and chain sharpened. Looks like a new 18" bar and chain though. I'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 478665
> View attachment 478666


Nice...good suckage score.


----------



## Chris J.

Clyde S. Dale said:


> Home Depot Makita 6421 score. Free. Saw was straight gassed so needed a new P&C. Got the OEM 79cc kit (thank you fordf150!). Still working on it, hope to have it up and running in another week or so. Also, special thanks to psuiewalsh for hints and tips while I've been working on it.
> 
> View attachment 477737
> View attachment 477736




Free? You scored enough *You SUCK!* points to last at least through June 2016.


----------



## dynodave

3 Jan...free from friend. McCulloch 7-10A
Poured about 1/4 cup of water out of gas tank , cleaned carb , put mix in and it fired up. Washed oil tank and filled and it oils the bar OK.


----------



## USMC615

dynodave said:


> 3 Jan...free from friend. McCulloch 7-10A
> Poured about 1/4 cup of water out of gas tank , cleaned carb , put mix in and it fired up. Washed oil tank and filled and it oils the bar OK.


Nice...should buy your buddy a cold twelve pack for that SUCK score. I can see some old school Mac fellas thinking the same.


----------



## Josh B.

Marine5068 said:


> Just picked this up from a fellow nearby for $350 CAD. Runs good, but needs a carb clean up and chain sharpened. Looks like a new 18" bar and chain though. I'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 478665
> View attachment 478666



Nice saw...you suck


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

USMC615 said:


> Nice...good score. I do quite a bit of flying myself, time permitting. All of mine are scale WWII fighters with the exception of a T-28.



can you post up a pix of the T-28?

_'u-u-Rah!"_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

$115.00!


----------



## JackOrwickUSMC

I'm new to the game but I think this counts. Efco 165 for $75 on craigslist only issue was a hole air cover that I patched with JB weld. I also had one question on it. Is the 06-06 the build date( my apologies for the pic being upside down)


----------



## yepper

Gotta give it a soft bed of noodles to take a break on! I've been working a steady gig down in Chester VT roughing out wood blocks for a chainsaw carver. Some of the logs are 3' diameter or better and I can noodle these blocks out much more accurately with a long bar so finally I can justify a big saw as more than a toy. This was $600 at The Chainsawr, living in the same state as their physical store is nice. I've had it about a week but just noticed today that the recoil housing says made in West Germany, so I guess that dates it as a pretty early one. Runs like a top and noodles with the 24" like butter.


----------



## pcrevelli

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> $115.00!
> 
> View attachment 479491
> 
> 
> View attachment 479492



You suck. If it runs, you really suck.


----------



## Sparkysparks9

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> $115.00!
> 
> View attachment 479491
> 
> 
> View attachment 479492


You really suck!!


----------



## bikemike

Put noodles n company out of business


----------



## BigOakAdot

yepper said:


> Gotta give it a soft bed of noodles to take a break on! I've been working a steady gig down in Chester VT roughing out wood blocks for a chainsaw carver. Some of the logs are 3' diameter or better and I can noodle these blocks out much more accurately with a long bar so finally I can justify a big saw as more than a toy. This was $600 at The Chainsawr, living in the same state as their physical store is nice. I've had it about a week but just noticed today that the recoil housing says made in West Germany, so I guess that dates it as a pretty early one. Runs like a top and noodles with the 24" like butter.
> View attachment 479637


Where did you pick this bad boy up?


----------



## Whitty21

Just picked up a 046 Arctic for $150. Just needs Chainbrake handle and a set of dogs...
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-046-arctic-find.292325/#post-5723936


----------



## yepper

BigOakAdot said:


> Where did you pick this bad boy up?



At The Chainsawr in Stannard VT. I hear their name mentioned on here sometimes in reference to mail order parts which is their primary business, well they also sell used saws and new Dolmar out of the shop. Quite a neat place miles from anywhere in northeast VT. Room after room after building of parts saws they pull from, I think he said they're right around 9,000 parts saws in inventory.  Anyhow if you're interested they do ship saws, this is their local running Craigslist ad: http://burlington.craigslist.org/grq/5365394908.html Mind you that list is nowhere near accurate right now as far as inventory (no MS460, no 064 thanks to this guy, probably some others) but it's an idea of what they carry and how much they ask for it. Just give them a call if you're looking for something since they also have stuff not on that list, there was a half built MS880 project saw for sale out on the floor though I forget how much. He did mention that the used saws worth reselling whole come in a little slower these days. Pretty good prices on other stuff, got two extra 84 driver chains for $18 each which I think is a hair cheaper than I could do at a local shop.


----------



## RRRyan

Hello, been lurking around learning. Cool site. Thought I'd throw out a post to get started. CL find, 2015 372XP-xt basically brand new with manual, tags and all that came with it for $400. Not sure if it qualifies for suckage but it seems like a steal to me!


----------



## Whitty21

RRRyan said:


> Hello, been lurking around learning. Cool site. Thought I'd throw out a post to get started. CL find, 2015 372XP-xt basically brand new with manual, tags and all that came with it for $400. Not sure if it qualifies for suckage but it seems like a steal to me!
> View attachment 480002


That is proper suckage


----------



## Crusherclaw

Wow! I thought the two month old 261m tronic that I got for 400.00 was a good deal. Guess not . Nice find


----------



## Whitty21

Here are some pics of the $150 046 Arctic


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

RRRyan said:


> Hello, been lurking around learning. Cool site. Thought I'd throw out a post to get started. CL find, 2015 372XP-xt basically brand new with manual, tags and all that came with it for $400. Not sure if it qualifies for suckage but it seems like a *Stihl *to me!



_>Not sure if it qualifies for suckage but it seems like a *Stihl *to me!_

nope... it's a Husky!!!  sorry, couldn't resist!!  hey, nice saw! real clean... sure looks NEW!  looks new and sharp! chainwise. I like it. like your workbench layout/setup, too... nice!

btw ~ I go for anything.... *farm tuff!*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Crusherclaw said:


> Wow! I thought the two month old 261m tronic that I got for 400.00 was a good deal. Guess not . Nice find



_> I thought the two month old 261m tronic that I got for 400.00 was a good deal. Guess not . _

there, there now... don't cry. 



really? $400?... 2 months old?

like this?



I found this info online:

*MS 261 C-M, Bar length 16"/40cm* _$1,599.00* 
Prices valid from 1/1/16 to 31/3/16.
_
if you mean like that: "no doubt about it... *YOU SUCK!"*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Whitty21 said:


> Here are some pics of the $150 046 Arctic
> View attachment 480045
> View attachment 480046
> View attachment 480047
> View attachment 480048



looks like a *You Suck Mucho* deal to me! Arctic, huh?... you mean as in... *Arctic ? huh? like as in Brrr-r-r?...  C-O-L-D? Arctic?
*
in fact, imo... You Suck... muy mucho!! 

I see a toggle switch on R side... is that to turn on/off the heater in handle?.... Arctic! I like it!! probably need to get me down there's, sooner or later... so I can cut me some icecicle tree firewood. 

*WOW!* imagine that... a chainsaw built for the Artic. cool! I mean... cool place. (pun intended)

very nice saw! imo, if I was doing... you know... one of them there's In The Buff... firefighter or _hot chix_ calendars, but for chain saws... i'd want an Arctic saw in it...


----------



## Chris J.

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _> I thought the two month old 261m tronic that I got for 400.00 was a good deal. Guess not . _
> 
> there, there now... don't cry.
> 
> 
> 
> really? $400?... 2 months old?
> 
> like this?
> 
> View attachment 480075
> 
> I found this info online:
> 
> *MS 261 C-M, Bar length 16"/40cm* _$1,599.00*
> Prices valid from 1/1/16 to 31/3/16.
> _
> if you mean like that: "no doubt about it... *YOU SUCK!"*



 Is that ^ the price Down Under, or in BF, E?

https://brooksideusa.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms261cm/


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Chris J. said:


> Is that ^ the price Down Under, or in BF, E?
> 
> https://brooksideusa.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms261cm/



-----------------------------------

???

http://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Products/Chainsaws/Professional-Chainsaws/22366-1573/MS-261-C-M.aspx


----------



## Whitty21

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> -----------------------------------
> 
> ???
> 
> http://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Products/Chainsaws/Professional-Chainsaws/22366-1573/MS-261-C-M.aspx



looks like you are either on the Austrian or Australian site there...

Actually I just looked further into it and that is Australian

Pretty sure that saw retails around $600 American?


----------



## Crusherclaw

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _> I thought the two month old 261m tronic that I got for 400.00 was a good deal. Guess not . _
> 
> there, there now... don't cry.
> 
> 
> 
> really? $400?... 2 months old?
> 
> like this?
> 
> View attachment 480075
> 
> I found this info online:
> 
> *MS 261 C-M, Bar length 16"/40cm* _$1,599.00*
> Prices valid from 1/1/16 to 31/3/16.
> _
> if you mean like that: "no doubt about it... *YOU SUCK!"*





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _> I thought the two month old 261m tronic that I got for 400.00 was a good deal. Guess not . _
> 
> there, there now... don't cry.
> 
> 
> 
> really? $400?... 2 months old?
> 
> like this?
> 
> View attachment 480075
> 
> I found this info online:
> 
> *MS 261 C-M, Bar length 16"/40cm* _$1,599.00*
> Prices valid from 1/1/16 to 31/3/16.
> _
> if you mean like that: "no doubt about it... *YOU SUCK!"*


Like this , getting a work over in Tennessee in April . I've had lots of saws but will be my first ported.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Whitty21 said:


> looks like you are either on the Austrian or Australian site there... _Actually I just looked further into it and that is Australian _Pretty sure that saw retails around $600 American?



_ and that is Australian_

Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## 295 tramp

Man I'm starting late this year this post is already 4 pages long.
I put an add in the local shopper for old 1 or 2 man chainsaws and what do you know?





And he threw in a kicker to go with it.
Old Fairbanks-Morse 3000 watt generator.



Both were free and not froze up.
I did give him 40.00 to get some lunch.


----------



## Guido Salvage

295 tramp said:


> I did give him 40.00 to get some lunch.



How much does dinner pay?


----------



## 295 tramp

Guido Salvage said:


> How much does dinner pay?


4 happy meals if your lucky


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

295 tramp said:


> Man I'm starting late this year this post is already 4 pages long.
> I put an add in the local shopper for old 1 or 2 man chainsaws and what do you know?
> View attachment 480214
> View attachment 480215
> View attachment 480216
> View attachment 480217
> 
> And he threw in a kicker to go with it.
> Old Fairbanks-Morse 3000 watt generator.
> View attachment 480218
> View attachment 480219
> 
> Both were free and not froze up.
> I did give him 40.00 to get some lunch.



interesting chain saws. looks like you scored ok on that ad! not sure i would want to cut any wood with it, though! lol....  I do like that *green generator*... nice! I have a similar one, driven by an 8hp Briggs... mine is red. 110/220 v.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

I don't know if this qualifies as a you suck or not, but I turned a craftsman top handle saw exactly like the one pictured..



Into this...





The top handle and I went on a 250 mile road trip to straight trade for a box of three ms660's and a ms460. All were tarred and dipped in fir bark dust and ugly as hell. The owner traded work for the pile and didn't have any need for it, so he listed them on Craigslist for trade. The pictures were out of focus and I was barely able to make out a good Husqvarna bar and I recognized one carcass to be a 660 case. I sent a message with pics of my craftsman and he was all over it. Normally I wouldn't have taken this risk of driving that far for junk, but it was near one of my favorite fishing stops on the coast so I figured it was a win win.
So..one 660 was a runner out of the box with a broken clutch, two were missing top ends, and the 460 has bad bearings.
I traded the well used runner and this fresh build that I put together from those parts for the 880...which is brand new and has literally only made three cuts. I'm sick to see the 660 go because I built that thing to cut with an 880. Now I need to build another and try to keep it.


----------



## Chris J.

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> -----------------------------------
> 
> ???
> 
> http://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Products/Chainsaws/Professional-Chainsaws/22366-1573/MS-261-C-M.aspx



Yeah, already mentioned/beating a dead horse--That is the Australian price.


----------



## Chris J.

295 tramp said:


> Man I'm starting late this year this post is already 4 pages long.
> I put an add in the local shopper for old 1 or 2 man chainsaws and what do you know?
> View attachment 480214
> View attachment 480215
> View attachment 480216
> View attachment 480217
> 
> And he threw in a kicker to go with it.
> Old Fairbanks-Morse 3000 watt generator.
> View attachment 480218
> View attachment 480219
> 
> Both were free and not froze up.
> I did give him 40.00 to get some lunch.



Oh yes , that qualifies as a *You SUCK!* deal.

And the same for Chainsaw Jim.


----------



## 295 tramp

295 tramp said:


> Old Fairbanks-Morse 3000 watt generator.


Doing some research last night it looks to be late 30's vintage.
If anybody has some information on this I'd be grateful


----------



## Guido Salvage

295 tramp said:


> Doing some research last night it looks to be late 30's vintage.
> If anybody has some information on this I'd be grateful



Try Smokstak.com.


----------



## west041

Not a chainsaw but close enough...

Whenever these come up for sale used they always look like they got trashed by one construction crew or another. Not so with this one.


----------



## backhoelover

RRRyan said:


> Hello, been lurking around learning. Cool site. Thought I'd throw out a post to get started. CL find, 2015 372XP-xt basically brand new with manual, tags and all that came with it for $400. Not sure if it qualifies for suckage but it seems like a steal to me!
> View attachment 480002




you suck more then a female **** star


----------



## Chainsaw Jim

backhoelover said:


> you suck more then a female **** star


I think you're allowed to say fart here.


----------



## Venomvpr900

Pick this up. 890 hours ...no issues $600


----------



## bikemike

Venomvpr900 said:


> View attachment 481058
> 
> 
> Pick this up. 890 hours ...no issues $600


You really suck


----------



## bikemike

Only suck I got is my eardrums especially my right ear made my poulan loud today and it sounds good


----------



## Chris J.

So far 2016 has been seriously dry for chainsaw deals around here...even worse than usual.

Yeah, sure, I want to buy your used homeowner saw for 80% of the retail price that you paid, and all of the the used Stihl MS 290 saws for at or higher than new prices.


----------



## blk05crew

Chris J. said:


> So far 2016 has been seriously dry for chainsaw deals around here...even worse than usual.
> 
> Yeah, sure, I want to buy your used homeowner saw for 80% of the retail price that you paid, and all of the the used Stihl MS 290 saws for at or higher than new prices.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*Firewood Tow Tug*

here is a shot of my small-scale urban forestry firewood Prime Mover.... picked it up off the curb across the street, year or so ago! stopped me in my trax when I saw it there... started shaking in my boots least someone mite snag it out from under me before I could get across the street to it!! lol... yep! priced right and fit my budget Cost: *Free!




*
just needed air in tire, bat charged (good maint free 1 yr old), and a carb and fuel system clean out. I added new fuel line all the way, fuel filter, ON/OFF fuel switch, flushed out fuel tank... dropped carb bowl and cleaned it out. new air filter and pre-filter... and got a new ignition key. 6-8 hrs later, hit starter - lit right off!  I have all the mower deck equip, removed to repaint yellow... and service the spindles. spindle bolts froze solid! busted them out, put in mill, drilled on centers... taped next bolt size up... and presto! EZ bolt up again... but bettern OE stock! always starts rite up - I haul wood with it out of my neighborhood to cut n split... drag or trailer. 12 hp Briggs - 5 speed. mower deck will be in good serviceable condition, but wont ever mow grass again! this rig is a genuine firewood tow tug. been upgraded and reclassified! lol. 

one day quit starting... got online traced out all the wires. finally: only could be solenoid... $25.00 at local dealer. one in stock. however, I wanted to fix it.  (if I could) drilled out rivits, opened it up - found busted super thin wire from windings. took it inside, got out solder iron... and attempted to resolder it! lol  thin wire like a hair. well, 3rd time try a charm. continuity meter said YES! I said YES! ... used model airplane bolts to reassemble where rivits drilled out... and been starting perfectly ever since. repair cost: -0- .  that fit my budget nicely, too!

really like this ol tow tug! I could not bring in the wood I can without it. hauls saws to site well, too! used wheelbarrow before. not bad once load balanced, but still...real PITA pushing it. now we just drive home!!  I would value this tow tug maybe $350.00 - $375.00 range, or thereabouts. brakes, clutch, trans, shifter, pkg brake - all work and in good service. I made a custom hitch that also lets me sport a matching green n white sun umbrella for hot, sunny south Texas afternoons....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*The Pie Kart ~*

I didn't want to drill holes in the original yard trailer's pull handle so I made a hitchable tongue for its front wheels... out of some hard treated pine. tows perfectly and takes a good load...
*



*


----------



## bikemike

Can't se it


----------



## ChipsFlyin

bikemike said:


> Can't se it


Pics not showing up on your side?


----------



## BigOakAdot

Can't see it either.


----------



## ChipsFlyin

Found this in a mower shop sitting in a box in pieces covered with 1/16" of dust. Was "strait gassed out of the box". Traded a mower I got at an auction for $5 that only needed a $10 carb kit to get it running. Rebuilt with a nikasil kit for $100. $115 total investment.


----------



## ChipsFlyin

ChipsFlyin said:


> Pics not showing up on your side?


I deleted and created new post. Showing up now?


----------



## bikemike

ChipsFlyin said:


> Found this in a mower shop sitting in a box in pieces covered with 1/16" of dust. Was "strait gassed out of the box". Traded a mower I got at an auction for $5 that only needed a $10 carb kit to get it running. Rebuilt with a nikasil kit for $100. $115 total investment. View attachment 481756
> View attachment 481757


That will sell easy


----------



## Chris J.

ChipsFlyin said:


> Found this in a mower shop sitting in a box in pieces covered with 1/16" of dust. Was "strait gassed out of the box". Traded a mower I got at an auction for $5 that only needed a $10 carb kit to get it running. Rebuilt with a nikasil kit for $100. $115 total investment. View attachment 481756
> View attachment 481757



Nice!

Back when the Dolmar 7900 was a relatively "new" model, I was in a pawn shop and found two Makita chainsaws, a 7901 and a 6401. Neither had any compression, but the store had a 'buy one get the second half off' sale. I don't recall the exact prices, but they were very reasonable even without the sale deal, because at that time few people knew that Makita saws were re-badged Dolmars. 

Stupidly I didn't buy them. One factor was my wife was with me .

The store had the same sale/deal on guitars, and I passed on a very rare--historically significant, but not particularly valuable--acoustic guitar.


----------



## Tor R

Found this one in a little shop, Husqvarna 40 Practica


----------



## bikemike

Tor R said:


> Found this one in a little shop.
> 
> View attachment 481976
> 
> 
> View attachment 481977
> 
> 
> View attachment 481978


Too bad it don't have nuts. I only se 1 nut on chain cover lol


----------



## Tor R

bikemike said:


> Too bad it don't have nuts. I only se 1 nut on chain cover lol


lol, you prefer 2?
Btw, saw miss 1 thing on the chain brake handle.
Who knows, fuel line&filter, plug, she may fire up


----------



## bikemike

2 nuts for a long thing yeah that's right think what you want to think. A statement like like can go any direction lol


----------



## bikemike

Tor R said:


> Found this one in a little shop, Husqvarna 40 Practica
> 
> View attachment 481976
> 
> 
> View attachment 481977
> 
> 
> View attachment 481978


What is the displacement on that saw. It sure looks cool and small


----------



## Tor R

bikemike said:


> What is the displacement on that saw. It sure looks cool and small


40 cc, closed port, looks to be KolbenSchmitt cyulinder.
Not sure but I belive lots of 240 parts can be used. This one dont need much, fuel line, plug and ring.


----------



## bikemike

Tor R said:


> 40 cc, closed port, looks to be KolbenSchmitt cyulinder.
> Not sure but I belive lots of 240 parts can be used. This one dont need much, fuel line, plug and ring.


Bet that will be a snappy Lil saw look how small that flywheel is


----------



## Johny.W

so I got a good 285 parts saw and a new in the box from Husq 2100cd P/C.......for 80$  Pics


----------



## Chris J.

Johny.W said:


> so I got a good 285 parts saw and a new in the box from Husq 2100cd P/C.......for 80$  Pics
> 
> View attachment 482462
> View attachment 482463
> View attachment 482464
> View attachment 482465
> View attachment 482466



So how many Conversations have you received trying to make a deal on the 2100 P&C ?


----------



## Johny.W

y do you need it to  the only way id let that 2100 p/c go is if its to good a deal to let past me up


----------



## Jimbo209

1-2 tanks and rep of $1599
I think I'll drive 1hr each way for $360
16" .325 .063


----------



## Welder56

That's a Purdy saw Tor



Johny.W said:


> y do you need it to  the only way id let that 2100 p/c go is if its to good a deal to let past me up



A friend of mine always says "everything I own is for sale.... just at a price I want"


----------



## Johny.W

so I got a offer for 300$ for the 2100 P/C .....so hold on or let it go vote naw


----------



## Welder56

Only way I hold on to something is if I had to use it. 

If you dont need it. Sell and buy something you need/want


----------



## Ferguson system

Ferguson system said:


> Yeasterday I bought two 6 month old jonsered 2252 that has only been started once, for the price of a new 2252.



Pictures of the two Jonsered 2252.


----------



## xxl

Picked this up today. The owner is hard on his stuff. He wore out a ms 201t. He also claimed its hard to start. Might need a carb rebuild. At least thats what the shop told him so he bought a new one. Asked if i wanted the old one i said sure why not. So i don't have anything in saw at all. When i got it home i sprayed carb cleaner in the exhuast port and it did run for a few seconds. Looked at the piston and looks like some light lines in it. might be the start of scaring. Should just clean up with acid. I am thinking this one will be a good one for a rebuild and modding. I think at most i will have to do carb and new piston. What should i do to it to get some more power out of it? Muffler coil carb? I am pretty sure its the old coil is there a way to check?


----------



## bikemike

xxl said:


> Picked this up today. The owner is hard on his stuff. He wore out a ms 201t. He also claimed its hard to start. Might need a carb rebuild. At least thats what the shop told him so he bought a new one. Asked if i wanted the old one i said sure why not. So i don't have anything in saw at all. When i got it home i sprayed carb cleaner in the exhuast port and it did run for a few seconds. Looked at the piston and looks like some light lines in it. might be the start of scaring. Should just clean up with acid. I am thinking this one will be a good one for a rebuild and modding. I think at most i will have to do carb and new piston. What should i do to it to get some more power out of it? Muffler coil carb? I am pretty sure its the old coil is there a way to check?


For sure mod it. They don't call em 201turds for a reason


----------



## xxl

thats what i was thinking


----------



## 295 tramp

I took a old washer to the metal depository and when I pulled into the yard I notice this in the dislocated chainsaw pile
I scooped it up and 10.00 later it was heading home with me. I had the bar, chain, and cover.
I squirted some mix down the plug hole and she popped off. I gave her a good bath replaced the fuel line and a carb kit.
I think she's real close to having to replace the seals for as long as it took to tune it in.
I haven't collected many Homelites but I think I'll keep this one.


----------



## Gugi47

USMC615 said:


> I don't guess it's too chainsaw related, but if I have to put the bass boat in the water with saws aboard to get to the wood, lol...I did manage to score a brand new $290 Precision Propeller, Turbo Hot Shot prop for the bass boat...for $50 from one of my BIL's friends. I guess it qualifies for some '16 suckage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


You would like this baby:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/QuickSilver...ash=item3d0046fd9b:g:9rMAAOSweW5VJunA&vxp=mtr
I know I do. You pick up the speed and straight the boat very fast.


----------



## USMC615

Joseph Veress said:


> You would like this baby:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QuickSilver...ash=item3d0046fd9b:g:9rMAAOSweW5VJunA&vxp=mtr
> I know I do. You pick up the speed and straight the boat very fast.


I'll check that out...


----------



## Tokin

3 FREE saws...

The 925 was free with a stock hard nose bar. Needed fuel lines. I did buy a 32" bar for it and a new carb.

The 359 was free also, given to me by a friend who owns a tree service. Had a major wind storm blow thru, he made 60k in 3 weeks and bought all new saws.

The Mac 1-50 ran and cut when purchased at a yard sale for $5 by the guy who gave me the 925 and again given to me. Still has 170psi compression, the 925 is at 150 and the 359 at 130 could use a rebuild.

Soooo, how bad do I suck?


----------



## JonCraig

Tokin said:


> Soooo, how bad do I suck?



Big time. I love my 925; I'm sure you'll love yours, too.


----------



## FamilyTradition

Tokin said:


> View attachment 484349
> 3 FREE saws...
> 
> The 925 was free with a stock hard nose bar. Needed fuel lines. I did buy a 32" bar for it and a new carb.
> 
> The 359 was free also, given to me by a friend who owns a tree service. Had a major wind storm blow thru, he made 60k in 3 weeks and bought all new saws.
> 
> The Mac 1-50 ran and cut when purchased at a yard sale for $5 by the guy who gave me the 925 and again given to me. Still has 170psi compression, the 925 is at 150 and the 359 at 130 could use a rebuild.
> 
> Soooo, how bad do I suck?



Pretty bad in my opinion. Great saws, but I especially love that 925 with the full wrap handle and spike. Max.


----------



## ChipsFlyin

Husqvarna 288XP - $100. Was nasty dirty and packed full of junk when it was picked up. Not the prettiest - missing a couple screws, outer dawg, handle inserts and needs a new muffler. But, p/c are spotless, original bar in good shape and after a good clean up and new gas it runs like a champ. 


Pick up condition



After clean up.


----------



## noob290

nice saws everyone. 

Got this for free about 3 weeks ago from my father in law. He has 2 other 440s he mainly used to he let me have this. It only had a 16" bar on it with 2 rs chains, so i picked up a 20" bar and 3 more rs chians. Photos taken by me on my workbench after giving it a cleaning. Really wasnt that dirty to begin with.


----------



## bigbadbob

The donor of these wants a runner,, I get the rest.
Havent looked into them yet.
BBB


----------



## Matt B

Alright, finally my turn. Took a punt on a low hour, though thoroughly seized 372XP. $100
The bottom end and everything else on the saw was great except for a missing starter handle - don't look too close Husky purists...
Another $90 on a v good cond used oem p&c and some Caber rings and this is the result.

I now understand why this saw is so highly regarded. Now looking for a nice 346XP, think the Husky bug has bitten!


----------



## Chris J.

Tokin said:


> View attachment 484349
> 3 FREE saws...
> 
> The 925 was free with a stock hard nose bar. Needed fuel lines. I did buy a 32" bar for it and a new carb.
> 
> The 359 was free also, given to me by a friend who owns a tree service. Had a major wind storm blow thru, he made 60k in 3 weeks and bought all new saws.
> 
> The Mac 1-50 ran and cut when purchased at a yard sale for $5 by the guy who gave me the 925 and again given to me. Still has 170psi compression, the 925 is at 150 and the 359 at 130 could use a rebuild.
> 
> Soooo, how bad do I suck?



Suck? No, you

*BITE! *


----------



## president

bigbadbob said:


> The donor of these wants a runner,, I get the rest.
> Havent looked into them yet.
> BBB
> View attachment 484996


do you need that 064 project for any of these Bob,?
0r are they all 066s and 460s?


----------



## ChipsFlyin

ChipsFlyin said:


> Husqvarna 288XP - $100. Was nasty dirty and packed full of junk when it was picked up. Not the prettiest - missing a couple screws, outer dawg, handle inserts and needs a new muffler. But, p/c are spotless, original bar in good shape and after a good clean up and new gas it runs like a champ.
> 
> 
> Pick up condition
> View attachment 484432
> 
> 
> After clean up.
> View attachment 484433



I could not find a place to put this so I'll just put it with my 288xp post. They are charging way too much for replacement Husqvarna screws on evilbay ---- $5.50 for one muffler bolt/screw, cover screws $9.95 for 4 and $4-5 shipped for single screws- that's crazy)

Here's what I got for $9.63 with tax and did not have to wait for a shipment :

2 - 10 packs and one 3 pack = have extras for future projects and I prefer the allen heads for easier and quicker dissemble.


 Husqvarna 288XP Screw Substitutions from Fastenal ( All are Allen Head)
(The original screws are above the packages just to match up which screw goes with what )


----------



## bigbadbob

president said:


> do you need that 064 project for any of these Bob,?
> 0r are they all 066s and 460s?


All o66, waiting to hear from the guy, the one with the bar runs fine piston looks great just over 150 comp.
Dont think in need the 64,,,yet 
Thanks for your offer
BBB


----------



## pioneerguy600

bigbadbob said:


> The donor of these wants a runner,, I get the rest.
> Havent looked into them yet.
> BBB
> View attachment 484996



I like it when deals like this come my way and they do often! Get 3 - 5 alike saws and make one runner, lots of parts to build more with a few additional donor parts!


----------



## bigbadbob

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like it when deals like this come my way and they do often! Get 3 - 5 alike saws and make one runner, lots of parts to build more with a few additional donor parts!


Well I was checking out the goods, the saw with the bar I cant find anytihng wrong, P&C are excellent 155comp,, runs and starts great, might need a cleaning, new starter handle,,,awaiting for some instructions. Never check the others.
BBB


----------



## pioneerguy600

bigbadbob said:


> Well I was checking out the goods, the saw with the bar I cant find anytihng wrong, P&C are excellent 155comp,, runs and starts great, might need a cleaning, new starter handle,,,awaiting for some instructions. Never check the others.
> BBB



Sounds like you may end up with a lot of parts!


----------



## NCfirewood

Ahhhhhhhh you all SUCK lol. No deals here yet but I am proud of my 925 and haven't even got it yet. Should arrive today. Probably overpayed for it but hey, I wanted it. Nice saws guys.


----------



## NCfirewood

Tokin said:


> View attachment 484349
> 3 FREE saws...
> 
> The 925 was free with a stock hard nose bar. Needed fuel lines. I did buy a 32" bar for it and a new carb.
> 
> The 359 was free also, given to me by a friend who owns a tree service. Had a major wind storm blow thru, he made 60k in 3 weeks and bought all new saws.
> 
> The Mac 1-50 ran and cut when purchased at a yard sale for $5 by the guy who gave me the 925 and again given to me. Still has 170psi compression, the 925 is at 150 and the 359 at 130 could use a rebuild.
> 
> Soooo, how bad do I suck?


Drooling over this pic


----------



## NCfirewood

Ok so I did get one good deal. Not a muscle saw or rare or expensive but still a good saw. Gave my friend $20 for it. Cleaned it up. Hit the chain a few licks with a file. Fresh mix and cuts like new.


----------



## hanniedog

Best thing that can happen to those XLs is a Cat D8 track.


----------



## NCfirewood

hanniedog said:


> Best thing that can happen to those XLs is a Cat D8 track.


I knew there would not be any big fans but my 14 year old son has claimed it as his first saw and loves it. Weighs nothing and he loves it for limbing. Basically the same as my first saw which was my Dad's old super 2. On a budget and have to start him somewhere. I hope to get him an old 58cc super xl soon.


----------



## hanniedog

If you are looking for a Super XL12 try member pogo in the woods. He put one on a shelf for me a while back. At least i think its a super. Tell him hanniedog sent you.


----------



## NCfirewood

hanniedog said:


> If you are looking for a Super XL12 try member pogo in the woods. He put one on a shelf for me a while back. At least i think its a super. Tell him hanniedog sent you.


Awesome. I will do just that. Everyone around my neck of the woods thinks all saws have solid gold internals lol. Thanks so much.


----------



## Chris J.

NCfirewood said:


> Ok so I did get one good deal. Not a muscle saw or rare or expensive but still a good saw. Gave my friend $20 for it. Cleaned it up. Hit the chain a few licks with a file. Fresh mix and cuts like new.View attachment 486443



My understanding is the Homelite XL saws are solid runners. The problems most folks seem to have is when they have to get into them for repairs. $20.00 for a runner sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Shawn Curry

This one qualify? It wasn't free or cheap, but it's minty, and a runner. Tree Monkey'd MS880 + 60" GB - 45" milling capacity as configured. This baby is going to slice up a 4' black walnut over at my sister's house this spring.


----------



## NCfirewood

Free. Starts first pull. Helped assemble when it was new.


----------



## USMC615

NCfirewood said:


> Free. Starts first pull. Helped assemble when it was new. View attachment 487170


Nice. Hate to tell ya this my man...but yeh, that's 2016 Suckage all the way!


----------



## JLGHOLLAND

Bought this from a buddy at work. $550. Ms460 25" bar with a case and 2 new chains


----------



## USMC615

JLGHOLLAND said:


> Bought this from a buddy at work. $550. Ms460 25" bar with a case and 2 new chains


Yep...just as I figured...you're in the 2016 Total Suckage program as well. Helluva score. Nice.


----------



## Frogfarmer

Picked up an 026 Pro with 16" hardnose bar for $127 and $15 fuel. Faded plastic and needed a good cleaning. MM, new rim, a sharp chain and its off to make chips.


----------



## bikemike

Pullchit muffler mod


----------



## Jesse summers

Picked this up 266 bow saw 3 chains original owner $150


----------



## bikemike

Jesse summers said:


> Picked this up 266 bow saw 3 chains original owner $150View attachment 487562


That's very clean nice score. Seems like the bows are becoming a desired option now


----------



## Jesse summers

I think there great for firewood goes right along with my homelite 923 bow


----------



## Veganlumberjack

What is this thread about? or the meaning of a "you suck thread?"


----------



## bikemike

Veganlumberjack said:


> What is this thread about? or the meaning of a "you suck thread?"


Any thing that makes a person suck from a good find or deal. Say you got a truck for free. Cool. Then it came with a tight 327 sbc. Then you suck


----------



## Homelitexl903

Homelite xl903 original 24" bar, C-52, XL12 and a 240 all running and only used for cutting firewood for home heating. The 80 something year old man also had them cleaned and serviced by dealer yearly and put them away in winter dry. $200 for all four saws. I could barely keep myself together for the deal. I drove away with a huge grin all the way home.


----------



## bikemike

Homelitexl903 said:


> Homelite xl903 original 24" bar, C-52, XL12 and a 240 all running and only used for cutting firewood for home heating. The 80 something year old man also had them cleaned and serviced by dealer yearly and put them away in winter dry. $200 for all four saws. I could barely keep myself together for the deal. I drove away with a huge grin all the way home.


That red white n black saw looks like shelf queen material. Cleaner than some classic cars


----------



## Homelitexl903

bikemike said:


> That red white n black saw looks like shelf queen material. Cleaner than some classic cars


Yeah That is the prettiest saw I have. She has beautiful lines curves and paint scheme. I made a few cookies with it then cleaned it and haven't cut with it after that.​


----------



## bikemike

Homelitexl903 said:


> Yeah That is the prettiest saw I have. She has beautiful lines curves and paint scheme. I made a few cookies with it then cleaned it and haven't cut with it after that.​


Run it once a month to keep it fresh. My zip is a turd to start if it sits 2 months or more


----------



## Homelitexl903

bikemike said:


> Run it once a month to keep it fresh. My zip is a turd to start if it sits 2 months or more


I try to start up my saws once a month. I just dont put that one in wood.


----------



## bikemike

Homelitexl903 said:


> I try to start up my saws once a month. I just dont put that one in wood.


Yeah I like to hear all my runners even tho they don't always make a mess. My neighbors love it I think


----------



## Veganlumberjack

bikemike said:


> Any thing that makes a person suck from a good find or deal. Say you got a truck for free. Cool. Then it came with a tight 327 sbc. Then you suck


oh lol makes perfect sense now. Thanks


----------



## bikemike

My echo 360t broke a stihl chain in some really hard oAK today had to change my chain up in the tree
it was the first time I seen that happen with a small saw


----------



## Homelitexl903

bikemike said:


> My echo 360t broke a stihl chain in some really hard oAK today had to change my chain up in the treeView attachment 487708
> it was the first time I seen that happen with a small saw


That's pretty crazy. I have hit bullets and a piece of old barb wire with stihl chain and was surprised i didnt ruin the chain. Did it break safely or was it a sketchy experience? Also what pitch and gauge?


----------



## bikemike

Homelitexl903 said:


> That's pretty crazy. I have hit bullets and a piece of old barb wire with stihl chain and was surprised i didnt ruin the chain. Did it break safely or was it a sketchy experience? Also what pitch and gauge?


It is the 3/8 low pro used on 201Turd. 
It wasn't bad at all. I had much worse when a chair pops off in a cut.


----------



## bikemike

bikemike said:


> It is the 3/8 low pro used on 201Turd.
> It wasn't bad at all. I had much worse when a chair pops off in a cut.


Chain


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

NCfirewood said:


> Free. Starts first pull. Helped assemble when it was new. View attachment 487170



*"sucks to be you!!"* Deal of The Day! cool deal then... now and cool splitter... like it!


----------



## Diesel Freak

I went to pick up the 66 and the guy threw in the 1.5 Poulans. 1 supposedly runs but doesn't oil... $75!


----------



## Rx7man

I'll take the 66.. trade you a big box with about 4 or 5 poulans in it... I'll even pay shipping on the 66.

I got a toasted 394 (I needed parts from it) for fixing a recoil on an MS170... I think that was a good deal.. came with a 28" bar and chain (chain is pretty gibbled up though)

Also got a decent 32" Stihl Rollomatic ES light bar for free that was getting tossed in the garbage.. I think the 064 would do well with it


----------



## Chris J.

bikemike said:


> It is the 3/8 low pro used on 201Turd.
> It wasn't bad at all. I had much worse when a chair pops off in a cut.



Somebody on another forum reported being at chainsaw racing competition where any race chain could be used (sometimes there are rules against grinding down the rivets??). One chain broke at full rev, and a piece punctured a truck tire......about two feet from where the guy was standing.


----------



## Diesel Freak

Rx7man said:


> I'll take the 66.. trade you a big box with about 4 or 5 poulans in it... I'll even pay shipping on the 66.
> 
> I got a toasted 394 (I needed parts from it) for fixing a recoil on an MS170... I think that was a good deal.. came with a 28" bar and chain (chain is pretty gibbled up though)
> 
> Also got a decent 32" Stihl Rollomatic ES light bar for free that was getting tossed in the garbage.. I think the 064 would do well with it



I just finished looking it over better.. The guy I got it from took it on trade but was told by the PO that it was rebuilt. Well, after looking it over I would say that not only is it freshly rebuilt but I'm also 95% sure that a NWP 272xp kit was used! WIN!

Joseph


----------



## bikemike

Chris J. said:


> Somebody on another forum reported being at chainsaw racing competition where any race chain could be used (sometimes there are rules against grinding down the rivets??). One chain broke at full rev, and a piece punctured a truck tire......about two feet from where the guy was standing.


Well my chain was a stock stihl chain on a work saw and from the times when I had a chain come off have have got hit in the leg and sometimes a few small holes in my pants, nothing major yet. The chain breaking on me just went away from me so it concern me at all


----------



## Rx7man

Diesel Freak said:


> I just finished looking it over better.. The guy I got it from took it on trade but was told by the PO that it was rebuilt. Well, after looking it over I would say that not only is it freshly rebuilt but I'm also 95% sure that a NWP 272xp kit was used! WIN!
> 
> Joseph


You suck!... I'll put my manhattan project up for pinks


----------



## Diesel Freak

[QUOTE="Rx7man, post: 5772138, member: 125356ou suck!... I'll put my manhattan project up for pinks [/QUOTE]


Forgive me for this is my first Husky saw so i'm not very familiar with any of there models.. can you elaborate in the 277? Im just curious.

Joseph


----------



## Rx7man

Diesel Freak said:


> [QUOTE="Rx7man, post: 5772138, member: 125356ou suck!... I'll put my manhattan project up for pinks




Forgive me for this is my first Husky saw so i'm not very familiar with any of there models.. can you elaborate in the 277? Im just curious.

Joseph[/QUOTE]
Hehehe.. it's the one they never made! It's a Husky 61 with a 2mm longer crank (I custom made) and a 272 top end, making it 77cc


----------



## PhilMcWoody

bikemike said:


> Yeah I like to hear all my runners even tho they don't always make a mess. My neighbors love it I think


----------



## Chris J.

bikemike said:


> Yeah I like to hear all my runners even tho they don't always make a mess. My neighbors love it I think



I 'd love to test saws early on a Monday mornings, just for my neighbors  who start their loud music and parties on Sunday nights.


----------



## bikemike

Chris J. said:


> I 'd love to test saws early on a Monday mornings, just for my neighbors  who start their loud music and parties on Sunday nights.


Give em a Lil taste of this or put a piece of iron pipe on ur lawn mower


----------



## bikemike

Ok got the old mcculloch eager beaver 60cc cleaned up and sounds good without bar chain on it. My neighbor though it was a old go cart. Once the wife leaves for work il sharpen a chain and put it to wood. They suck to work on. Disassembly and cleaning is worse than putting it back together. Should have vids tomorrow I hope


----------



## PhilMcWoody

ChipsFlyin said:


> Husqvarna 288XP - $100. Was nasty dirty and packed full of junk when it was picked up. Not the prettiest - missing a couple screws, outer dawg, handle inserts and needs a new muffler. But, p/c are spotless, original bar in good shape and after a good clean up and new gas it runs like a champ.
> 
> 
> Pick up condition
> View attachment 484432
> 
> 
> After clean up.
> View attachment 484433



You suck in the best ways possible -- nice job!



NCfirewood said:


> Free. Starts first pull. Helped assemble when it was new. View attachment 487170



That's impressive suckage right there.


----------



## Skipper

Hi all, one of my first few posts on this site. Always been lurking digging up info for one of my saws.

Last summer an older friend of mine who I occasionally do a little cutting for asked if I'd have a look at an old saw of his that wouldn't run. Said he bought it brand new in the late 70s or early 80s and only cut a couple cord. 

Simple carb clean up and she fired right up, took it back to him, and he told me to keep it. A few weeks later he also dropped off the original owners manual as well. 

Saw works great, not overly useful for what I do but it's great for a spare to have in the truck in case you get jammed, or the odd little job I'll get when I don't feel like lugging a 365/372 to cut 3 alders.


----------



## bikemike

Skipper said:


> Hi all, one of my first few posts on this site. Always been lurking digging up info for one of my saws.
> 
> Last summer an older friend of mine who I occasionally do a little cutting for asked if I'd have a look at an old saw of his that wouldn't run. Said he bought it brand new in the late 70s or early 80s and only cut a couple cord.
> 
> Simple carb clean up and she fired right up, took it back to him, and he told me to keep it. A few weeks later he also dropped off the original owners manual as well.
> 
> Saw works great, not overly useful for what I do but it's great for a spare to have in the truck in case you get jammed, or the odd little job I'll get when I don't feel like lugging a 365/372 to cut 3 alders.


Nice score


----------



## Homelitexl903

Skippers post reminded me of my first 80cc class saw which was a freebie. I saw an ad on C-list about a husqvarna 141 or one of those cheaper older saws and the seller wanted 400 and said paid 800 last year. I called BS in an email and it turned out to be an older lady selling her ex husbands saws after the divorce and she got the 141 confused with the 372xp. Long story short I drove to her place and got both saws running and told her fair value and got this bad boy for free because she said it was "broken" jonsered 820 needing pull rope fixed.


----------



## 394xp

One of mine is from late 2015 and the rest are from this year . the first is a Stihl 066 magnum I picked up from a garage sale for 5$, had a stihl 36 inch bar a chain with extra, just needed a good cleaning, next is a stihl 084 av I picked up for 100$ needs a few missing cover screws, it also needed a good cleaning, last is a stihl 028 av woodboss for 20 $ needs a muffler and air filter cover , and a good clean. Pics up when I put them all back together


----------



## leecopland

bikemike said:


> Pullchit muffler mod


I want ONE!!!


----------



## bikemike

leecopland said:


> I want ONE!!!


3/8 I'd fuel line. TacH em together and drill some holes side by side and shove em in bend them where you like it and weld em up. I think I spent maybe an hour on including cleaning out chips


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Picked this up from an old logger, traded him two used tires for it. Runsgreat, tried giving him more money but he wouldn't take it. 
I had 80 bucks in the tires.


----------



## Chris J.

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Picked this up from an old logger, traded him two used tires for it. Runsgreat, tried giving him more money but he wouldn't take it.
> I had 80 bucks in the tires.



A running 3120 for $80.00?

Yes,

*you SUCK!*


----------



## Guido Salvage

Not a saw, but some tools I picked up Saturday for $5.00.




That is a Snap-on ratchet on the left, an old pair of Peterson Vice Grips and a pair of Klein pliers on the right.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Nice score Guido you suck.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Homelitexl903 said:


> Nice score Guido you suck.



Got these, 4 Snap-On wrenches and several other wrenches for $20.


----------



## 394xp

My pics of my earlier post all three for a total of 125$


----------



## CUT4FOOD

With the exception of the 385xp, the 346xp, and the 026 at the bottom left, these saws were going to be thrown out because they "don't run". I said I'd take em and "see if I can do anything with em".


So here's what I could do with them so far--

The ms260 just needed two bar nuts and it fired up in three pulls after I put some fresh fuel in it. The TWO MS261's got fresh fuel and fired in just a few pulls (once adjusted). The MS440 Magnum was in a room that caught on fire, so it looks pretty rough but all it needs is a really good cleaning, an air filter, and a piece of plastic (it started right up too). And finally the MS441-c... well it needed a plug and a few screws to hold on the flywheel cover (It's starts but I think it might be in need of a new jug)


----------



## bikemike

Not as cool as all of you but this 20 sum pounds is going on apple and hickory tomorrow morning


----------



## mitch95100

Look what I found today!!!
Picked this little beauty up for 25 bucks and after tearing into her I found that it honestly has no run time at all machine markings are very visible and the piston looks clean on top. Saw has no scratches or anythin!!! I'm a happy guy!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

mitch95100 said:


> Look what I found today!!!
> Picked this little beauty up for 25 bucks and after tearing into her I found that it honestly has no run time at all machine markings are very visible and the piston looks clean on top. Saw has no scratches or anythin!!! I'm a happy guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh, sucking big time on that $25 score.


----------



## Diesel Freak

PM 700.. Starts easy, loud, pulls a 20" b&c like a diesel truck. I ended up spending the long dollar and had to give $60 for it. Nice addition to go with my 610 and 800. I think for chits and grins I may try the 28" b&c of my 800 to see how they compare. Just need to find some wood that big. Lol!

Joseph


----------



## Diesel Freak

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Picked this up from an old logger, traded him two used tires for it. Runsgreat, tried giving him more money but he wouldn't take it.
> I had 80 bucks in the tires.



No suckier deal will ever be made on a chainsaw! #Jealous 

Joseph


----------



## tntatro

I just bought this NOS Stihl 056 magnum case with bearings for $29 + $17.50 shipping.


----------



## redbull660




----------



## bikemike

SoOn to be a muffler mod on a echo cs510 



Cost 20 more than a oem muffler. It should compliment my poulan very nice


----------



## bpankratz

Did you build that yourself?


----------



## bikemike

bpankratz said:


> Did you build that yourself?


No. It is a moped pipe I bought off of sleezebay for 90 bucks


----------



## Shawn Curry

Got some playtime with the 880. Unstoppable.


----------



## Brent1205

MS 291 $150 from a buddy that needed money 75 bucks for a new b&c I'm im it $225


----------



## PaladinMan187

Scored a 2007 Poulan P3314 for free last night. Spark plug was loose and top cover missing. Its been sitting under a deck for a few years but covered with an old futon that reeked of death. other than a bit of rust and some dirt here and there, looks almost new. Cylinder looks amazing inside and the rest of the saw looks great where it counts. Going to try to start it up tonight and see what I get.

Hi, I'm Matt and I have CAD. I now own 8 Chainsaws.

Pics to come tonight.


----------



## Mike George

First time Poster here but have been lurking on the site for 2 and a half plus years. 

Here's my 2016 deals. 
The 044 is a 10mm wrist pin and all that has been done to it is new fuel and replace the spark plug. This saw has less than 100 hours on it. Paid $ 350 for it.
The 357xp is a 04 model that i picked up for $225 needed a new bar and chain catcher. The large dogs and roller chain catcher were 3 bucks cheaper on baileys.


----------



## leecopland

PaladinMan187 said:


> View attachment 494191
> Scored a 2007 Poulan P3314 for free last night. Spark plug was loose and top cover missing. Its been sitting under a deck for a few years but covered with an old futon that reeked of death. other than a bit of rust and some dirt here and there, looks almost new. Cylinder looks amazing inside and the rest of the saw looks great where it counts. Going to try to start it up tonight and see what I get.
> 
> Hi, I'm Matt and I have CAD. I now own 8 Chainsaws.
> 
> Pics to come tonight.


Have a top cover if you decide you need one. Not bad little saws if tuned correctly


----------



## Homelitexl903

PaladinMan187 said:


> View attachment 494191
> Scored a 2007 Poulan P3314 for free last night. Spark plug was loose and top cover missing. Its been sitting under a deck for a few years but covered with an old futon that reeked of death. other than a bit of rust and some dirt here and there, looks almost new. Cylinder looks amazing inside and the rest of the saw looks great where it counts. Going to try to start it up tonight and see what I get.
> 
> Hi, I'm Matt and I have CAD. I now own 8 Chainsaws.
> 
> Pics to come tonight.


I love cheap poulans, they are more than half decent and easy to fix or work on and cheap and easy to replace parts. I have a bunch I found free at curbside on trash day that needed a fuel line or primer replace or chain on backwards. I use mine for stumps and roots and to loan out. Also great for experiments such as first rebuild or port job or muff modd.


----------



## PaladinMan187

Leecopland - Well gosh darn. I just ordered a new one with the decal and screws for 30 bucks all shipped. Oh well. Maybe I'll get lucky and they will get it wrong. I'll let you know. 

Homelite - I dunno what the fate of this saw may be. I didn't realize how cheap they are to buy. Seeing as I won't get much out of it selling it, I'll probably just keep it for when someone asks to borrow my MS660. I really wanted to sell it and put the cash towards a MS361 but the market isn't going to bring me that much for this saw. 

Thanks for the info guys. I'll try to fire it in the morning. I can't help but wonder why it got left in the rain. Sad to see any tool let alone a half decent one go to hell like that.


----------



## leecopland

Be careful that it's not set TOO lean, most are from the factory and burn up quite quickly. Most that you come across are scored up for that reason. EPA insists that any 2 stoke is set as lean as possible. You may have to remove the plastic limiters on the carb adjustment screws lots of mention on this forum.


----------



## Diesel Freak

And then you get this... The build-up around the spark plug is a mixture of chrome plating from the piston and aluminum from the piston and cylinder. I suspect this was actually straight gassed. There is no real carbon build-up anywhere and it looked like brand new.


----------



## bikemike

The grey saw still needs some port work but it sounds good and snappy. I'm not gunna worry about it till after the staples mn gtg. It's much quiter then the Poulan with or without the silencer. It was a fun to be continued project


----------



## salmonhead

Scored a 661c and a 261 cm today. 825 and 450 respectively. Both less than a year old and in great shape.

Have a 2004 026 pro for sale. Needs the carb adjusted by someone that knows what they are doing. Has an updated walbro carb with 3 adjustment screws. Was rebuilt in 2009 or 2010 when the cylinder got cooked when it leaned out too much.

Not sure how to post pics on this site. Sorry.


----------



## chris zautner

salmonhead said:


> Scored a 661c and a 261 cm today. 825 and 450 respectively. Both less than a year old and in great shape.
> 
> Have a 2004 026 pro for sale. Needs the carb adjusted by someone that knows what they are doing. Has an updated walbro carb with 3 adjustment screws. Was rebuilt in 2009 or 2010 when the cylinder got cooked when it leaned out too much.
> 
> Not sure how to post pics on this site. Sorry.


You click "upload a file" Then choose your file.


----------



## salmonhead

Altight, try to upload pics here from yesterday.


----------



## booger1286

Picked this up for 220. Was dirty but cleaned up nice. Had a 20 inch bar with it. Need a full wrap handle


----------



## struggle

I thought Brad has a wrap handle listed for that saw in sell adds^


----------



## Chris J.

struggle said:


> I thought Brad has a wrap handle listed for that saw in sell adds^



Now marked Sold.


----------



## bikemike




----------



## Guido Salvage

Box and contents for $45.00.


----------



## Chris J.

I first read Blue Brass (I'm not at all familiar with that brand) as Bill Blass (designer tools for upper income DIYers ).


----------



## leecopland

And can you lift it when it full??


----------



## Chris J.

leecopland said:


> And can you lift it when it full??


 
Using just the little finger on his non-dominant hand .


----------



## leecopland

Well then, I'm not shaking hands with you Bud!


----------



## GeorgiaVol

Not sure if it counts but I picked up what I thought was a locked up husqvarna 136. Turns out a piece had been broken off and wedged behind the starter. After I pulled that out poured fresh fuel in it started. Needs fuel lines though. So $5 and fuel lines I got a new limb saw


----------



## ncpete

GeorgiaVol said:


> Not sure if it counts but I picked up what I thought was a locked up husqvarna 136. Turns out a piece had been broken off and wedged behind the starter. After I pulled that out poured fresh fuel in it started. Needs fuel lines though. So $5 and fuel lines I got a new limb sawView attachment 497251
> View attachment 497252
> View attachment 497253


yup, that counts!


----------



## backhoelover

50.00 eBay some good nla Nikki kits was I it


----------



## backhoelover

40 kits in all


----------



## bikemike

GeorgiaVol said:


> Not sure if it counts but I picked up what I thought was a locked up husqvarna 136. Turns out a piece had been broken off and wedged behind the starter. After I pulled that out poured fresh fuel in it started. Needs fuel lines though. So $5 and fuel lines I got a new limb sawView attachment 497251
> View attachment 497252
> View attachment 497253


If you find yourself needing any plastic parts let me know


----------



## GeorgiaVol

Thanks, I will keep that in mind. I put a new fuel line in it (that was not fun) then I used it to cut some smalls in the yard. Ran nice. Chain was even sharp. Those broken fins aren't going to cause any overheating issues are they. The max size I will be using it for would only be 12".


----------



## Chris J.

GeorgiaVol said:


> Not sure if it counts but I picked up what I thought was a locked up husqvarna 136. Turns out a piece had been broken off and wedged behind the starter. After I pulled that out poured fresh fuel in it started. Needs fuel lines though. So $5 and fuel lines I got a new limb sawView attachment 497251
> View attachment 497252
> View attachment 497253



Your Husqvarna is a re-badged Poulan. And there's nothing wrong with that (unless you get tricked into paying Husqvarna prices). It's a marketing thing, Husky puts their name and prices on some homeowner Poulan models. Folks can get the same models cheaper as Poulan and Craftsman.


----------



## GrizG

Back at the first of the year 2016 I was pretty well committed to buying an MS 461... The night before I was going to do so I checked Craigs List. Low and behold a new posting for an MS 461 with 25" bar was there. Owner claimed it was in new condition. I contacted him immediately... Long story made short, he called me back in the morning. Seems he bought the saw about 14 months prior as he heated his house with wood and had access to large trees. Almost immediately thereafter he split up with his wife and had been living in an apartment ever since... no need for that saw nor the MS 201. He claimed less than two tanks of fuel through the 461 and had two new-in-the-box extra chains for it.

He lived about 45 miles away from me but happened to be coming to my town that day so he brought it to my house. I took a look at it, and his receipt. There was nothing to contradict his claims. I didn't haggle... $800. I thought that was a reasonable price for a new MS461 with 2 extra Stihl chains. 

It has served me well for the 24" to 30" ABH Ash trees I needed to take down (Emerald Ash Borer victims)... I had used my MS 271 on the smaller stuff before getting the 461.

Picture... it looks exactly like the one linked here and it was just as clean when I got it: http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms461/


----------



## farmer steve

2 in one week. for what i see them selling for on AS and elsewhere and what i paid "i suck".


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I picked up this beauty Saturday at a flea market/yard sale. The pic was taken after a slight clean up.
I did have to put a new fuel line in it..


----------



## president

394xp said:


> One of mine is from late 2015 and the rest are from this year . the first is a Stihl 066 magnum I picked up from a garage sale for 5$, had a stihl 36 inch bar a chain with extra, just needed a good cleaning, next is a stihl 084 av I picked up for 100$ needs a few missing cover screws, it also needed a good cleaning, last is a stihl 028 av woodboss for 20 $ needs a muffler and air filter cover , and a good clean. Pics up when I put them all back together


unbelievable,nice score!


----------



## Diesel Freak

Free!!

Compression is a little low (125psi) but hopefully still useable. Sat for 5 or 6 years. Friend pulled it out of his barn because he knew I suffered from CAD. He intended to throw it away but his son was adamant he was how fix it someday. His son was running it when he said it just felt like it wasn't getting enough gas and didn't have much power. I suspect this is why...



I won't get a chance to run it until this weekend. I'm guessing that the chain wedging against the drum acc being driven by friction is the bigger culprit. Ultimately, free is free!

Joseph


----------



## USMC615

Diesel Freak said:


> View attachment 499652
> 
> Free!!
> 
> Compression is a little low (125psi) but hopefully still useable. Sat for 5 or 6 years. Friend pulled it out of his barn because he knew I suffered from CAD. He intended to throw it away but his son was adamant he was how fix it someday. His son was running it when he said it just felt like it wasn't getting enough gas and didn't have much power. I suspect this is why...
> View attachment 499653
> 
> 
> I won't get a chance to run it until this weekend. I'm guessing that the chain wedging against the drum acc being driven by friction is the bigger culprit. Ultimately, free is free!
> 
> Joseph


Yessir, free is free...good score. And yeh, ya suck on this one.


----------



## bikemike

Diesel Freak said:


> View attachment 499652
> 
> Free!!
> 
> Compression is a little low (125psi) but hopefully still useable. Sat for 5 or 6 years. Friend pulled it out of his barn because he knew I suffered from CAD. He intended to throw it away but his son was adamant he was how fix it someday. His son was running it when he said it just felt like it wasn't getting enough gas and didn't have much power. I suspect this is why...
> View attachment 499653
> 
> 
> I won't get a chance to run it until this weekend. I'm guessing that the chain wedging against the drum acc being driven by friction is the bigger culprit. Ultimately, free is free!
> 
> Joseph


Is that's a 55?


----------



## Diesel Freak

51

If the p&c were bad, then it would be on its way to becoming a 55.

Joseph


----------



## bikemike

Diesel Freak said:


> 51
> 
> If the p&c were bad, then it would be on its way to becoming a 55.
> 
> Joseph


Can't complain for the price


----------



## Venomvpr900

Finally added one....when you need it you need it! Was heading to the scrap dumpster when I saved it!


----------



## Whitty21

Scored this for free, guy took it to the dealer because it wouldnt cut straight (that says something right there), and they told him the bar and chain were no good and upsold him on a new ms251.

So I got this thing for free, $60 for a new bar and chain and I have a mint old top handle-ish saw


----------



## Redstar409

I visited the site 8 months ago to find out about a Husky chainsaw that I bought new in 1993, used for 15 minutes and put it on the shelf where it sat for the past 23 years. Its a 262xp and in "like new" condition. Its all original with the .058, 20", orange Husqvarna lettered bar. I have a need for a saw the size of the 262, but have been looking for another one to use. I found this on CL for $150 and picked it up this afternoon. While I was on the phone with the seller he asked me if I would be interested in a 372 "motor". I wasn't sure exactly what he meant, but for $30 I said fine. Both appear to be in great condition.


----------



## ncpete

oh damn, you suck!


----------



## BGE541

Went into a local shop today just to look... Found this saw at the end that said "make offer" took it out side and couldn't get it to start... The employee just shrugged so I said "how bout $50 plus tax?" And he said sure. So here I sit, another saw richer and its a 261 with 24" .325" bar lol thinkni found out why it wouldn't start


----------



## Chris J.

BGE541, I'm surprised that a saw/engine shop didn't investigate that first.

Around here the pawn shops are very leery of letting anyone remove the covers for fear of sabotage. I once *very stupidly* passed on a 272XP for $70.00 (clearance price, they'd already marked it down as low as they would go) because the AF & some of the parts around the carb were missing. I wondered if they bought it/made a loan with it like that, or if a "customer" somehow helped 
themselves to the parts.


----------



## SteveSS

BGE541 said:


> thinkni found out why it wouldn't start



That'll do it. Nice score.


----------



## rarefish383

A couple months ago my cousin called and said he had something for me. He was at an auction and the auctioneer couldn't get an opening bid. He knew my cousin used to be in the tree business and yelled "Tom, you give me a buck for these two, sold, they are yours". So, he had to take them. Both have good compression, no spark on the C5. I've got a couple NovaII modules, so when I get a chance, I'll try to get it going. I also have a couple 24" and 36" bars so I may see what it looks like with a little more reach, Joe.


----------



## BGE541

Yeah it's just a pawn shop they just want volume not the best mechanics lol the guy said " so since it doesn't run, you can return it" .... I thought that's alright with me


----------



## Chris J.

BGE541 said:


> Yeah it's just a pawn shop they just want volume not the best mechanics lol the guy said " so since it doesn't run, you can return it" .... I thought that's alright with me



I thought it was at a saw or engine shop. I can believe that a pawn shop employee had idea what the problem was, probably never even looked.


----------



## mark360T

Picked this guy up at a garage sale last week. Lady had it marked $50 but talked her down to $35.


----------



## Topbuilder

Not sure that I qualify for sucking since I may have paid full price. 
I finished a grinding job. The customer was a talkative older gentleman. We somehow went from race cars and baseball to chainsaws. He said he had an older Stihl he bought new in the late sixty's. Said he wanted it to go to the right person. He walked right to it in his garage. It turned out to be a pretty clean 031 AV with the original carrying case, new bar, several chains, a new box of files and newer plastic file handle and what seems to be the original grease gun. There is a scrench in there, probably newer. The manuals were in the bottom of the case under the saw... you can guess what they look like. Yep, preserved with decades of bar oil. 

So he says it was running last time he used it. Not really sure when that was...
The saw comes home with me, the cost of being the "right guy" was a buck forty five. 
You know how you reason with yourself when you want something you don't _really_ need? Well, I'm telling myself 'you just did a 15 minute job for 85 bucks! That's like free money! The saw will only cost you $60!!!' 

I only spent a few minutes cleaning the saw for the picture. I dumped out the gas. It smelled more like boat 2 cycle 
oil than turpentine so maybe that's good. Still has bar oil in it. That's good, not leaking... Did not try to start it yet. I'm going to take it apart and check it out first. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Topbuilder

Topbuilder said:


> Not sure that I qualify for sucking since I may have paid full price.
> 
> Another pic.


----------



## Topbuilder

It has what looks to be an early serial number. 4841021 ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*cost:* free, with 50' HD hose....  homeowner-type of useage as in very very little use. perfect for saw work....


----------



## ReggieT

bikemike said:


>



Pretty snappy Echo, my 034 will run neck to neck with it all day.


----------



## ReggieT

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Picked this up from an old logger, traded him two used tires for it. Runsgreat, tried giving him more money but he wouldn't take it.
> I had 80 bucks in the tires.


YIKES!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

BGE541 said:


> Went into a local shop today just to look... Found this saw at the end that said "make offer" took it out side and couldn't get it to start... The employee just shrugged so I said "how bout $50 plus tax?" And he said sure. So here I sit, another saw richer and its a 261 with 24" .325" bar lol *think i found out why it wouldn't start  *
> 
> View attachment 501881
> View attachment 501882



omg! good day for you!


----------



## nstueve

Factory defect saw... Defect seen in last pic. It has 5mins or less run time and I paid very little for it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hmmmm. A bent bar plate?
You've got to be kidding![emoji847]


----------



## Topbuilder

Caused by the stud moving ?


----------



## nstueve

Topbuilder said:


> Caused by the stud moving ?


I haven't inspected it further yet but I think Dolmar didn't get the bar stud run down all the way from factory. I'm hoping I can take the bar plate off tonight, run the bar stud down, flatten the plate out smooth and reinstall.

It would be nice to have a fresh 6100 to play with at the Iowa Charity Cut this weekend.


----------



## Michigan Escapee

Hmm... Well, even if it is cross threaded, I think you can probably chase out the hole with a tap, and then tin, or if you want to be sleazy, telfon tape that top end of the bolt so it doesn't weeble wobble from the vibration. Even though the "proper way" is to helicoil every time, come hell, high water, or even if 3/4 of the thread is intact. 

Unless of course, you don't have the extra space to install a helicoil, and have to do something "exciting" like using a magnesium brazing alloy to fill the hole, without setting something on fire and burning a big hole in the concrete, or expiring from poor ventilation due to flux toxicity. 

Links for those with a death wish. 

https://app.aws.org/wj/2005/10/033/
http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?85841-Welding-Magnesium-Why-won-t-many-people-do-it


----------



## nstueve

Michigan Escapee said:


> Hmm... Well, even if it is cross threaded, I think you can probably chase out the hole with a tap, and then tin, or if you want to be sleazy, telfon tape that top end of the bolt so it doesn't weeble wobble from the vibration. Even though the "proper way" is to helicoil every time, come hell, high water, or even if 3/4 of the thread is intact.
> 
> Unless of course, you don't have the extra space to install a helicoil, and have to do something "exciting" like using a magnesium brazing alloy to fill the hole, without setting something on fire and burning a big hole in the concrete, or expiring from poor ventilation due to flux toxicity.
> 
> Links for those with a death wish.
> 
> https://app.aws.org/wj/2005/10/033/
> http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?85841-Welding-Magnesium-Why-won-t-many-people-do-it


We'll take it 1 step at a time and take it apart first...


----------



## nstueve

Yep... I spun the bar stud down, hammered out the bar-rash plate and put it back together. Ran it for a couple hours at the Iowa Charity Cut today... Runs Awesome!!!


----------



## Jimbo209

Yet to test run but $100/$70 AUD/USD. For both fs200 & fs480+ $5 for jumper leads
(and my sz18bball boot)


----------



## JonCraig

$50 US for the pair. 74cc's of old school green thunder. Came with 18" & 20" bars & 1 chain. Should make for some fun afternoons!


----------



## ncpete

JonCraig said:


> $50 US for the pair. 74cc's of old school green thunder. Came with 18" & 20" bars & 1 chain. Should make for some fun afternoons!
> 
> View attachment 503260


that ain't right
but it is a big You Suck.


----------



## WorthlessAdvice

Hi. This is my first post. Old flat top 066 I picked up on Friday. It was only run for a couple months before they broke the spark plug wire, junked it, and threw it in their garage. It needed an oil cap, a top handle, and an ignition, which I already had laying around. Everything else is in near perfect condition. Scored it for the low, low price of FREE.


----------



## JonCraig

WorthlessAdvice said:


> Hi. This is my first post... the low, low price of FREE.



Well let me welcome you with a whole-hearted "you suck"!


----------



## Homelitexl903

WorthlessAdvice said:


> Hi. This is my first post. Old flat top 066 I picked up on Friday. It was only run for a couple months before they broke the spark plug wire, junked it, and threw it in their garage. It needed an oil cap, a top handle, and an ignition, which I already had laying around. Everything else is in near perfect condition. Scored it for the low, low price of FREE.View attachment 503304


Nice score...did they use it as a doorstop for there garage? It was free so it doesn't matter but I think they made up the story they told you. No one buys a thousand dollar big pro saw just to junk it over a simple spark plug wire after a few months. It should look pristine but either way You Suck!


----------



## WorthlessAdvice

I've known these people my entire life. I've no reason to doubt the story. They're extended family members. Believe me, its nowhere near the first thing they've done that makes me scratch my head and wonder why. 

I have my suspicions about the starter cover being switched out for some reason or another. It's in much worse shape than the rest of the powerhead. All the rest of it needed was a good degreasing from catching bar and chain oil from the other saws under the workbench for the last couple decades.

My last 066 that I had came from under that workbench. I ran it for three years after investing about 200 bucks in parts.

There's still 1 more flat top 066, a decomp 066, a red light 066, an 046, and an 044 under that bench in various states of disrepair. They WILL be mine one of these days.


----------



## ML12

Picked this up for $30, its so clean I doubt it ever saw more than one piece of wood. There are no wood chips or oil anywhere on this thing. All it needed was a new fuel line and a carb kit.


----------



## Chris J.

JonCraig said:


> $50 US for the pair. 74cc's of old school green thunder. Came with 18" & 20" bars & 1 chain. Should make for some fun afternoons!
> 
> View attachment 503260



And they don't even look beat-to-h*ll. Yep, * you SUCK!*


----------



## rarefish383

I was going through some of my Dad's old files and found an owners manual for a 452 VL. When I get a chance I'll see if I can find. If I do find it I'll send you a PM and mail it up to you. Back in the day it was my favorite trimming saw. One of the first higher revving saws we had. I actually stenciled "JOES SAW KEEP OFF" on the bar so the ground men wouldn't grab it and dull it. Dad let some one borrow it and they moved and kept my saw. Then I switched to a Homelite Super 1050 with a 24" bar, and NO body ever grabbed that one for ground trimming, Joe.


----------



## Matt B

Bought this off an image conscious city slicker with a few acres who didn't want to run Echo saws because they aren't professional grade.... for $70.
I've run all sorts of saws and this is a cracker. A touch heavy for its output compared to equivalent saws from Husqy or Stihl but it has very high comp and it's appears to be very well made.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Matt B said:


> Bought this off an image conscious city slicker with a few acres who didn't want to run Echo saws because they aren't professional grade.... for $70.
> I've run all sorts of saws and this is a cracker. A touch heavy for its output compared to equivalent saws from Husqy or Stihl but it has very high comp and it's appears to be very well made. View attachment 503982
> View attachment 503983


I label them 'Stihl Snobs'.


----------



## struggle

Is that a 680 echo? I have a 670 with a 680 top end and it hauls after opening up the muffler and cutting the limiters to retune. I like running it. 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## USMC615

Looks to me like I've missed quite a bit of TOTAL SUCKAGE while I had to spend a little time in ban camp, busting big rocks into little ones...sometimes it be's that way fellas dealing with a few site turds. Is what it is I 'spose!! Some damn fine YOU SUCK scrounges, ya fellas have come across. That hydraulic press being one of the best in my book...that was a damn good YOU SUCK find there. I've got a 20-ton hydraulic press in my shop...it don't get used every day by no means, but when you need one...it's the damn cats meow!!!


----------



## Woodyjiw

Not sure if this falls in the You Suck category but I'll through it out. 
$1100 at an auction a couple years ago. Worked fine when I got it, only had to do minor things, like new fenders and reroute some wiring and typical fluid changes.


----------



## USMC615

Woodyjiw said:


> Not sure if this falls in the You Suck category but I'll through it out.
> $1100 at an auction a couple years ago. Worked fine when I got it, only had to do minor things, like new fenders and reroute some wiring and typical fluid changes.


Yeh, I'd think YOU SUCK on that one...if that's all it took to get it right. Minimal work to get it there...good score!!


----------



## Matt B

It's a 6702 Struggle. Good to see you achieved significant improvements after the muff mod. Will likely do that myself.

Curiosity got the better of me, it seems Echo has been continuously improving the cylinder design for their 67../680 saws. Was your 680 top end a quad transfer Struggle? Did you notice much difference over the original 670 if you ever happened to run it?

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## VA 372xp

I don't know if this counts but my dad got this beautiful 180 for 100 and gave it to me​


----------



## VA 372xp

It come in a case and with a brand new stihl chain that doesn't go to that saw also


----------



## USMC615

VA 372xp said:


> View attachment 504379
> View attachment 504380
> 
> I don't know if this counts but my dad got this beautiful 180 for 100 and gave it to me​


Nice Suck score...


----------



## VA 372xp

It runs awesome


----------



## Definitive Dave

Hmm I think Nate @blackdogchainsaw helped me suck, does that sound wrong?
He found this for me and I intended to sell it to a local customer but it is so dang nice I may not be able to let it go.




My other suckage for the day I acquired all by myself 
If anybody has a decent muffler of either style for my 090G, I have funds or trade fodder at the ready.
I plan to have it fully restored.


----------



## JonCraig

Yep. Suckage.


----------



## Cease232

Bought this ms 260 pro yesterday from a lady cause it was too heavy for her. Outsides a little dirty but the P/C are impeccable. Chain looks like she was cutting rocks with it. (100$)


----------



## Topbuilder

Good score!


----------



## JonCraig

Nice


----------



## Homelitexl903

I got another big saw today. It's a Jonsereds 910E. I believe it's one of the last saws they made before being bought out. It has heated handles, decompression button and adjustable oiler. The power to wieght ratio seems very impressive compared to my 820. I'm guessing at least 5 pounds lighter and a decent amount more power. I'm happy with the $150 I paid for it.


----------



## Zero_sum

Well worth that price!


----------



## Chris J.

Homelitexl903 said:


> I got another big saw today. It's a Jonsereds 910E. I believe it's one of the last saws they made before being bought out. It has heated handles, decompression button and adjustable oiler. The power to wieght ratio seems very impressive compared to my 820. I'm guessing at least 5 pounds lighter and a decent amount more power. I'm happy with the $150 I paid for it.



You didn't quite make a "*You SUCK!*" deal,

but that's a really good price regardless.....so......You Suck.


----------



## Homelitexl903

Zero_sum said:


> Well worth that price!


I think the 910 is really an amazing saw for it's age. The more I used it yesterday after getting it and after studying its design and setup the more I liked it. I think this saw was purposelye built for running at least a 28" bar. The gas and oil tanks are in the rear of the saw and when full with the 20" bar it came with it leans back. Im guessing perfect balance is 24"to 28"? I believe I read somewhere that if you max out the oiler and use skip chain this saw will pull a 36" bar. Does anyone have HP specs on this saw? It was indeed well worth the price.


----------



## Chris J.

Homelitexl903 said:


> I think the 910 is really an amazing saw for it's age. The more I used it yesterday after getting it and after studying its design and setup the more I liked it. I think this saw was purposelye built for running at least a 28" bar. The gas and oil tanks are in the rear of the saw and when full with the 20" bar it came with it leans back. Im guessing perfect balance is 24"to 28"? I believe I read somewhere that if you max out the oiler and use skip chain this saw will pull a 36" bar. Does anyone have HP specs on this saw? It was indeed well worth the price.



Find the Stickies sub-forum, and try the Jonsered sticky thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/jonsered-chainsaws.99245/


For now,

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...52b578611d5eae5688256d0a000588fa?OpenDocument


----------



## Zero_sum

10,500 for the max rpm specs, robin just posted the chart the other day. They are a real nice ruining saw, just take care of the AV on them as they are a little weak if you are "man handling" getting it pinched in a cut etc. Other than that let, her rip!


----------



## Zero_sum

Robin is Cantdog, the chart is posted in the Jonsered stickie on the last page. Check it out. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 394xp

Picked up a Stihl MS460, with the heated handle bar and rear grip, runs great just needed a good clean! Pics tomorrow... and the price 100$


----------



## rynosawr

Me first.... YOU SUCK!!!

ok, ok, where are the pics???


----------



## JonCraig

That's serious suckage. Nicely done.


----------



## ChipsFlyin

Definitive Dave said:


> Hmm I think Nate @blackdogchainsaw helped me suck, does that sound wrong?
> He found this for me and I intended to sell it to a local customer but it is so dang nice I may not be able to let it go.
> View attachment 504596
> 
> 
> 
> My other suckage for the day I acquired all by myself
> If anybody has a decent muffler of either style for my 090G, I have funds or trade fodder at the ready.
> I plan to have it fully restored.
> 
> View attachment 504598



Sweet! Get her painted up like the 076!


----------



## ChipsFlyin

038 AVS $100 Runs but needs some TLC and new handle.


----------



## Homelitexl903

ChipsFlyin said:


> 038 AVS $100 Runs but needs some TLC and new handle.
> 
> View attachment 506001


Is that the older 038 with the metal gas tank? I think the newer ones had plastic if I remember correctly.


----------



## 394xp

394xp said:


> Picked up a Stihl MS460, with the heated handle bar and rear grip, runs great just needed a good clean! Pics tomorrow... and the price 100$


----------



## Homelitexl903

394xp said:


> View attachment 506054
> View attachment 506055
> View attachment 506056


A big you suck on that saw. How did you pull off that deal?


----------



## 394xp

Homelitexl903 said:


> A big you suck on that saw. How did you pull off that deal?


I seen it on a used site in my area, no pictures, add said" chain saw 460, 100$" so I called him. Went to go look at it and he said he took it in to a saw shop for a tune up and they said its not worth getting a tune up done, because it's junk. so he just bought a new saw! I think there might have been some up sell there !


----------



## ChipsFlyin

Homelitexl903 said:


> Is that the older 038 with the metal gas tank? I think the newer ones had plastic if I remember correctly.


Plastic.


----------



## Boozer

My son bought this 017 for ten bucks. Sold it same day for a fast profit. Drives along with his mom at
estate/tag sales. Also managed to get 032av parts saw free which sold the next day for $25.


----------



## JonCraig

$10? Looks like it's never been used! That's awesome.


----------



## Boozer

Was a bit dirty/dusty is all. Told him to shine it up and 4 offers came in quickly! He made 
fifty profit (along with the 25 on parts saw) - nothing crazy. Nice pass time...honest money.


----------



## PaladinMan187

Not completely sure if it qualifies but I'll throw my recent venture in. Got a call recently that a car was for sale. They didn't want much for it and they knew I buy and sell cars to make extra money on the side. Wound up paying $3500 and already have 2 offers for $8000. It'll be sold as soon as I have the title work done. 2010 Mitsubishi EVO MR with a bad engine but still runs and drives.


----------



## Diesel Freak

Not really suckage to some but I couldn't be happier..



Yes! The dawg was upside down...

It's an 064 with a brand new 25" b&c. Hit 160 psi on my gauge, which I've never had a stock stihl saw do before. I traded a rifle that I didn't care for which I essentially was $200 out of pocket on after some wheelin' and dealin'. So I'm sayin' I have 200 real world dollars into it though the rifle was really worth between $500 and $600. The dawg may have been upside down but it did also come with a dual port muffler attached. 

Joseph


----------



## JonCraig

Diesel Freak said:


> Not really suckage to some but I couldn't be happier..



$200 into an 064? That counts. You suck!


----------



## Chris J.

Diesel Freak said:


> Not really suckage to some but I couldn't be happier..
> View attachment 507335
> 
> 
> Yes! The dawg was upside down...
> 
> It's an 064 with a brand new 25" b&c. Hit 160 psi on my gauge, which I've never had a stock stihl saw do before. I traded a rifle that I didn't care for which I essentially was $200 out of pocket on after some wheelin' and dealin'. So I'm sayin' I have 200 real world dollars into it though the rifle was really worth between $500 and $600. The dawg may have been upside down but it did also come with a dual port muffler attached.
> 
> Joseph



How long would've it taken you to sell the rifle for the $500.00-$600.00? If the trade was pretty much hassle free, and you're out only $200.00 in real money, you made a good deal.


----------



## Diesel Freak

Chris J. said:


> How long would've it taken you to sell the rifle for the $500.00-$600.00? If the trade was pretty much hassle free, and you're out only $200.00 in real money, you made a good deal.


I've listed the rifle multiple times at $650 and $600 with minimal interest. I feel $600 was a very fair price because I was putting the 2 oem magazines with it. On principle alone I wouldn't let it go for $500 though it would have sold for that based on offers I had received. So in doing some research I found $500 to be the about the baseline on an 064 in good shape. Btw, my rifle was a Winchester 88 (post '64) .308. The stock was average shape for it's age and the metal was really nice for it's age. I was really only about $200 out-of-pocket on it after the multiple trades that brought it too me.

Joseph


----------



## Frogfarmer

$20 yardsale find.


----------



## ncpete

Frogfarmer said:


> $20 yardsale find.


Pics?


----------



## backhoelover

Definitive Dave said:


> Hmm I think Nate @blackdogchainsaw helped me suck, does that sound wrong?
> He found this for me and I intended to sell it to a local customer but it is so dang nice I may not be able to let it go.
> View attachment 504596
> 
> 
> 
> My other suckage for the day I acquired all by myself
> If anybody has a decent muffler of either style for my 090G, I have funds or trade fodder at the ready.
> I plan to have it fully restored.
> 
> View attachment 504598




awww dave is build me a 90g for being suck a good customer, by the way dave what tool is that in the pic above the 90


----------



## Definitive Dave

backhoelover said:


> awww dave is build me a 90g for being suck a good customer, by the way dave what tool is that in the pic above the 90


Silvey Razor Sharp 2 square chain grinder in immaculate condition 
Nate ROCKS!!


----------



## Frogfarmer

ncpete said:


> Pics?



Pics yes.
Uncooperative phone yes.
It's a Stihl ES bar.
3003 000 9653
With a very lightly used new chain in the square chisel variety.


----------



## rynosawr

Diesel freak

I am with you 100% on your trade.

I have had firearms before that I was trying to sell that may have been really worth $500-$700, but I may have only had $150-$300 in them and I had no buyer interest in them.

I would eventually get tired of sitting on them with little to no interest and someone would come along with a valuable trade (like a pro saw) and I would make a deal.

It feels good to know that you basically have $200 cash in something worth $700+.

Way to go!


I also know that old guns are a finicky sellers market and although I love the old Winchesters and Smith and Wessons, there are a lot fewer and cheaper buyers for them than there are for the black guns that have become so popular lately.

I know I see 90% of the same overpriced old guns on display at the gun shows with the old grumpy men sitting back behind their tables, asking 30-50% more than the guns go for on gunbroker. They aren't about turning over inventory.


----------



## Jed Hollenkamp

Came across an ad on Craigslist for two lawnmowers and a chainsaw. Looked at the pics and saw it was a husqvarna. Called the guy up he only wanted $70 for a 268. Picked it up the next day.


----------



## rynosawr

Definitely some major suckage on picking up that 268 for $70!!!

Way to go


----------



## Cease232

Damn that is nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raumati01

Just picked up an 025c for $50 that apparently didn't go.Changed the sparkplug and gas and it started second pull.


----------



## doctorj77

Have posted on here in a while. So if I violate a rule, then I suck, but also humbly apologize. But for 2016, I've been bitten with the Mcculloch bug somehow. Here is what I accumulated in the past few months

Mcculloch Wildcat - Little 38cc saw came complete with case for $20 of CL. Put fresh gas & spark and it worked just fine. Even the auto oiler worked.
Mcculloch PM330 - Again a small 34cc saw, I figured I might need another parts saw in the future, so got this one off CL for $20. Put fresh gas and spark in that one too, and fired right up. Everything works.
Mcculloch PM610 - Been wanting a bigger saw and found this 60cc at a pawn shop. They were asking $50 for it. When I asked for a demo, it would start, but die quickly. So I kept trying to restart it, until the starter completely came unwound. And wouldn't rewind. They quickly said "$30?"....lol. Took it home, pulled the starter apart, rewound the spring and works now. I put fresh gas in this one and spark, it starts and runs for a little bit, but it definitely needs a carb rebuild. Won't stay running for long. Everything else like the oiler, ignition, brake, all work good.
Since then, I have probably just spent another $100 on refreshing all three saws, buying new fuel filters, spark plugs, carb rebuilds, starter cords, air filters, fuel cap gaskets, tools, and a couple small parts. A lot of my friends would say get a Stihl or Husky. But then what fun would I have with that ......... family photo time


----------



## a. palmer jr.

This saw maybe isn't in the suck department but I think the price was. How about $2? 
By the way, it ran when I put some fuel in it. It's a Jonsereds 520SP.


----------



## Husky394268

Any running chainsaw for $2 deserves a big you suck.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Husky394268 said:


> Any running chainsaw for $2 deserves a big you suck.


Yeah, I did a big double take when he told me the price. Still don't know why so cheap..I didn't know the seller so it wasn't like he was doing me a favor. The only thing it needed was a bolt that holds the bar together on the right side, I just used a hardware store bolt and it worked fine..that Total Super bar and chain should be worth forty dollars I would imagine..


----------



## Husky394268

Picked up a husqvarna 51 for $60 bucks today.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Nice looking 51. I like how easy those saws are to work on. I changed a P/C in one recently, easy job..


----------



## BroncoRN

I don't know if this qualifies or not but...

$100 for a running MS260 with bar and chain

$250 for running MS361 with bar and chain

Included a grocery bag with a bunch of semi chisel chains

Both from original owner whom I know and he takes care of his stuff.


----------



## rynosawr

BroncoRN said:


> I don't know if this qualifies or not but...
> 
> $100 for a running MS260 with bar and chain
> 
> $250 for running MS361 with bar and chain
> 
> Included a grocery bag with a bunch of semi chisel chains
> 
> Both from original owner whom I know and he takes care of his stuff.




Yeah, I think you paid 1/3 of normal used sale price for the ms260

And probably about 2/3 the normal used sale price for the ms361

The chains were a definite bonus !

Yes, you suck


----------



## BroncoRN

361 pic


----------



## USMC615

BroncoRN said:


> 361 pic


I'll reiterate a previous post for ya Bronco...you suck buddy!! Good score.


----------



## Cease232

That's a clean 361!! There's a couple in my area for 500$ Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Here's another one I picked up for cheap, $20. Owner couldn't get it running, had a bad fuel line..
I may have replaced the bar and chain, not sure, it's been awhile..


----------



## rynosawr

Yep....

That one definitely earned you a big YOU SUCK!


----------



## VA 372xp

helped clean up for a estate sale today got this guy free


----------



## Cease232

Damn! Still has the original chain on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VA 372xp

Yeah safety chain on a pro saw dumped rank gas out put some fresh in it came right alive


----------



## 67L36Driver

VA 372xp said:


> Yeah safety chain on a pro saw dumped rank gas out put some fresh in it came right alive



You really, really suck!


----------



## VA 372xp

Got a stihl weed eater with it and some stihl oils also


----------



## VA 372xp

here all the goodies


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Not sure why a weedeater has to have the operator in position switch. Must be some government thing..


----------



## stckciv

Guess I'll add an old saw.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

So, is that Pioneer gas or electric? Looks like both.


----------



## Chris J.

stckciv said:


> View attachment 512452
> Guess I'll add an old saw.



More info, please.


----------



## stckciv

My father started a sharpening business in 1981 (carbide circular saws, steel blades, router bits, etc) He hired a good friend of his. When times were slow his buddy decided to make this. 
It's an old corded drill that he played with, it was made as a joke. When I was a kid being in the shop people always asked about it. 
He moved his business in 1996, I have taken over after he retired. Found this again and put it on the wall. Not a day goes by that I don't get questions about it. 
The fellow (Dennis) that made it during slow times passed about 10 years ago. 
I think I have a few more saws I could post that are up in the rafters.


----------



## Chris J.

stckciv said:


> My father started a sharpening business in 1981 (carbide circular saws, steel blades, router bits, etc) He hired a good friend of his. When times were slow his buddy decided to make this.
> It's an old corded drill that he played with, it was made as a joke. When I was a kid being in the shop people always asked about it.
> He moved his business in 1996, I have taken over after he retired. Found this again and put it on the wall. Not a day goes by that I don't get questions about it.
> The fellow (Dennis) that made it during slow times passed about 10 years ago.
> I think I have a few more saws I could post that are up in the rafters.



Definitely a cool  conversation piece.


----------



## tychoseven

Just picked up this MS460 with 28" bar/chain for $220. Not very clean on the outside, but the piston is minty fresh.
Guy's ad said it was a 440, but when I got there I had a pleasant surprise 
Actually I'm not sure if I'd rather it were a 440


----------



## rarefish383

Haven't got any saws in a while. My cousin gave me two, a Homelite C5 and a Homelite 330 he got at an auction for $1. I did buy a bunch of stuff to turn my milling addiction into some thing useful. First I got this Jet 16-32 sander for $800. It will sand up to 32 inches wide.





Then I got a Ridgid 13" planer, a Delta 6" Jointer, A craftsman 12 Band saw, a small belt and disc sander and a little 3 legged bench all for $700


----------



## rarefish383

Oh, and I think what may be the best deal of all, this Massey Ferguson 135 tractor for $1000. It runs great, I ordered a new water pump, it was leaking. The tractor actually cost me $300 out of pocket, I have to trim two big Maples in trade for the rest. I had already given my friend a price of $700 for the trees, and he said just give me $300 and call it done. I'm Happy, Joe.


----------



## Chris J.

rarefish383, if you're interested in knowing, you can use the prefix, usually three numbers xxx., in the Craftsman model number to find out what company actually made the band saw.


----------



## ncpete

Chris J. said:


> rarefish383, if you're interested in knowing, you can use the prefix, usually three numbers xxx., in the Craftsman model number to find out what company actually made the band saw.


Looking at the frame on that one, I say Rikon. They build serious quality. I loved my 17" 3hp Rikon.


----------



## GeorgiaVol

I picked these up today from a friend. After helping him out doing some odd jobs around his house he gave them to me. He knows I like to tinker with these old saws and told me he wasn't going to do anything with them anyway so it would help him to clean some clutter. 6 saws - husky 350, husky 44 rancher, Mac 3818, Homelite super 2, and 2 poulan xxv's. Non runners, so future projects.


----------



## JonCraig

Nice score!


----------



## GeorgiaVol

I was happy to do the work for him. He has helped me out numerous times. Gladly would have done it for free, but he is the kind of guy who would feel bad about that. So win win for both of us.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I'd bet you could get the Super 2 running easiest.


----------



## GeorgiaVol

The Super 2 is the best looking of my other super 2s. I'm hoping it will be easy to fix.


----------



## GeorgiaVol

Here is the little homelite. Looks pretty good


----------



## GeorgiaVol

Here are the 350 and the Rancher 44


----------



## GeorgiaVol

And last but not least the 2 poulan and the 3818


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've had a few of the small plastic McCulloch saws, most of them gave me fits before I got them going. Looks like your saws are fairly complete, which is good.. those 25DA Poulans are usually pretty easy also, might need a fuel line though.


----------



## GeorgiaVol

I just got an old micro xxv running again. Very easy saw to work on. One of these has a manual oiler. That's a plus. I am amazed how many different versions of both the Poulan 25 and Homelite xl/super 2s there are. Must be 2 very long lived saws.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I bought a new Super 2 back in the early 70s I think, probably still have parts from it. It was metal and I couldn't keep it from cracking or I would still have it. That was the only saw I had at the time..


----------



## GeorgiaVol

I wasnt alive in the early 70s lol. Some of my "collection" is older than me.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I can assure you, none of my collection is older than me...


----------



## TysonH

Hello all, I know this isnt a chainsaw but, I thought I would share my yard sale find, I picked up this vise on a local for sale site, well to be honest, my wife found the listing just browsing around.

A Wilton C2 made in March 1977 in pristine shape, little rust, all in working order and is complete with the exception of one pipe jaw. This thing weighs every bit of the advertised 105#! I've owned it for probably a year now but this past week I powder coated it to what I hoped was the original Chile Verde Green color. Its now back together and again mounted up on the bench. When I first saw the pictures of if online I knew exactly what it was and we rushed down to meet guy selling it. It turns out it has a story with it. It was used in the maintenance shop by the sellers father in our local lumber mill now a much smaller scale operation. 

Needless to say, I gladly paid him the asking price of $20!

If anyone has the pipe jaw and are willing to part with it I'd like to buy it from ya.


----------



## Smokepole

TysonH;
Nice job on the powder coating. That vise is a real quality piece equipment. It sure didn't come out of an import container at the Long Beach docks.


----------



## Boomer 87

may or may not be you suck worthy but I got this poulan pro 305 from a guy who owned a poulan dealer, he took it home off the shelf when he closed never put gas in it brand new, price? FREE! this is condition he brought it to me in


----------



## 67L36Driver

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 517584
> may or may not be you suck worthy but I got this poulan pro 305 from a guy who owned a poulan dealer, he took it home off the shelf when he closed never put gas in it brand new, price? FREE! this is condition he brought it to me in



You truly suck.


----------



## Boomer 87

after new fuel lines and a sponge bath


----------



## Boomer 87

I know this is an i suck for sure ms361 of course it didn't look this good when I got it but mostly was there..... $10


----------



## tychoseven

Boomer 87 said:


> I know this is an i suck for sure ms361 of course it didn't look this good when I got it but mostly was there..... $10



Yeah, you really suck. 
How'd you score that for $10?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

tychoseven said:


> Yeah, you really suck.
> How'd you score that for $10?


 Looks like it has a lot of new stuff on it. Bet it's not a $10 saw now! Mine doesn't look nearly that good and I have over $100 in mine...


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Oh, yea, pics, I forgot.


----------



## Boomer 87

I hate to say it but I came home with 3 saws that day two ms 361s and a 029 super for 30$


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Boomer 87 said:


> I hate to say it but I came home with 3 saws that day two ms 361s and a 029 super for 30$


 Totally unfair! Just kiddin', good for you!


----------



## Homelitexl903

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 517689
> I know this is an i suck for sure ms361 of course it didn't look this good when I got it but mostly was there..... $10


Totally jealous. Did you fix the chain brake handle yourself? What's the story about how you scored that deal?...Almost forgot YOU SUCK!


----------



## Boomer 87

Well here goes, I work for a rental company on Saturdays they used to rent ms 361s, they then went to husqvarna 455-460s the 361s had been partially taken apart and tossed to the side. They had perfect piston and cylinder so I asked they said 10 bucks I couldn't open my wallet fast enough lol. I did put some time and money in mine Westcoast dogs wide cover etc. etc. I gave the second one to a stihl buddy of mine.


----------



## Boomer 87

Yes I did the repair on the chainbrake I'm gonna get a new one at some point. But for the time being it functions


----------



## svk

Free. Bar was shot so I borrowed a bar and chain from another saw. New plug and new gas and away she went.


----------



## Boomer 87

Awesome! super ez is a hard charging saw for its size


----------



## Homelitexl903

svk said:


> Free. Bar was shot so I borrowed a bar and chain from another saw. New plug and new gas and away she went.
> 
> View attachment 517727


Yep you suck. I need one like yours with the white paint. Those are my favorite vintage small saws to run and look at.


----------



## svk

Homelitexl903 said:


> Yep you suck. I need one like yours with the white paint. Those are my favorite vintage small saws to run and look at.


My grandpa had an all red EZ. The week I was meaning to call my cousin to see if he'd sell it, this showed up.


----------



## Boomer 87

I have one more.....I talked to a local farmer about collecting saws he said come out and see wat he had, so long story short brother and I came home with 34 saws for $50. Most all were made to run. Good saws like pro mac 850 super xls,lombard comango,306a, old iron, It was awesome I'll find pics soon


----------



## Boomer 87

I apologize for posting like crazy I just became a member here and super excited to talk to chainsaw addicts like myself


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Boomer 87 said:


> Awesome! super ez is a hard charging saw for its size


 I'm working on one right now, owner broke rear handle, hanging there by the throttle rod...


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Boomer 87 said:


> I have one more.....I talked to a local farmer about collecting saws he said come out and see wat he had, so long story short brother and I came home with 34 saws for $50. Most all were made to run. Good saws like pro mac 850 super xls,lombard comango,306a, old iron, It was awesome I'll find pics soon


Pics would be nice..


----------



## Boomer 87




----------



## Boomer 87

I'll find some more tomorrow


----------



## Homelitexl903

Boomer 87 said:


> I apologize for posting like crazy I just became a member here and super excited to talk to chainsaw addicts like myself


No reason to apologize here. We all suffer from the same disease...CAD. I myself have been habitually using chainsaws for a long time. I started using chainsaws many years ago recreationally and it's progressed into a full addiction. If I don't use chainsaws regularly I get withdrawals. My chainsaw of choice is a Homelite 750. This is my favorite chainsaw and there are many like it but this one is mine. Without my 750 I am useless. Without me my 750 is useless.


----------



## Homelitexl903

a. palmer jr. said:


> Pics would be nice..


We have rules here. Boomer 87. Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Boomer 87

I don't have pics of the nite we came home with the truckload, will this suffice..


----------



## Smokepole

That Rotella bucket on the floor looks a lot like an "Adirondack mouse trap"


----------



## BroncoRN

Nice score! Well you have your free time spoken for at least for the time being.


----------



## TysonH

Boomer 87 said:


> View attachment 517689
> I know this is an i suck for sure ms361 of course it didn't look this good when I got it but mostly was there..... $10



You definitely suck! I think I paid 400 for my used 361, yours is set up very similar to mine. did you do a muffler mod yet ? It really wakes them up! I noticed it looks like you have the skid plate on your saw. do you like it ? does it add much in the way of weight ?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I wonder if anybody has any pics of a 361 muffler mod how to.


----------



## TysonH

I know people have better pictures and how to's to use than I do but here's a photo of mine


----------



## Boomer 87

I've not done a muffler mod yet, but I will lol . I really like the tank guard I actually bought one for my ms271 also it came of eBay I think from custom chainsaw parts was the seller


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've done muffler mods but not on a 361. Most of the Stihl ones are pretty easy to do..


----------



## svk

They should have another thread that started out as "you suck" deals that turned into spending way more than the saw was worth lol.



I did suck on saw #1. Saw 2 and 3 sucked me dry lol. The Mac belonged to my friend's late father which made it worth resurrecting despite the cost.


----------



## Boomer 87

I know all about that trust me I just started one of "those" saw projects. I like the fuel line and a carb kit then run em saws.


----------



## Boomer 87

Is that middle homelite one of those Canada built antivibe deals?


----------



## svk

Boomer 87 said:


> Is that middle homelite one of those Canada built antivibe deals?


Probably? Not home to check the tags for a week. Super Mini which is an EZ with rubber anti vibe. Also electronic vs points.


----------



## Homelitexl903

svk said:


> They should have another thread that started out as "you suck" deals that turned into spending way more than the saw was worth lol.
> 
> View attachment 518329
> 
> I did suck on saw #1. Saw 2 and 3 sucked me dry lol. The Mac belonged to my friend's late father which made it worth resurrecting despite the cost.


Honestly you're right bro. Start that thread. We need one. My quest for a western kit for a 25 dollar super ez is way more money than I want to say on a you suck thread.


----------



## 95custmz

Scored this Stihl 031AV at a garage sale for $10. Don't know if it runs until I get it home and add fuel mix. Compression was good and fuel line was still there in the tank, we'll see. Even if it's been straight gassed, I figured the 16" bar and chain was worth $10.


----------



## rynosawr

Got these from a guy who works at a little power company when I mentioned that I tinker with chainsaws. 

He didn't want anything, but I couldn't leave them with no money, luckily, I had a $50 bill on me and I gave it to the guy to put in their lunch or beer fund.

He was very pleased and said he would look for more saws for me!


----------



## nstueve

Might belong in tool thread but...
Bought a new welder today






And my new tractor quick hitch's arrived!


----------



## Cease232

nstueve said:


> Might belong in tool thread but...
> Bought a new welder today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new tractor quick hitch's arrived!



Nice! Where'd you order the pat's from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkman

You'll like the welder, and the "Pats" will make life easier.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Even though I own one I'm not up on the newer welders, what kind is that, a TIG or MIG or?


----------



## Tor R

50$



Wasnt so bad...






Rebuilding it for G version, 1,2,3 job:


----------



## ncpete

Tor R said:


> 50$
> View attachment 519910
> 
> 
> Wasnt so bad...
> View attachment 519911
> 
> 
> View attachment 519912
> 
> 
> Rebuilding it for G version, 1,2,3 job:
> View attachment 519913


that will never work - the throttle-thingy is busted! (damn, you suck!)


----------



## Michigan Escapee

a. palmer jr. said:


> Even though I own one I'm not up on the newer welders, what kind is that, a TIG or MIG or?



The spool of wire gives it away. That is your basic workshop MIG welder. 

A TIG is generally bigger than that because you're pumping juice across a shield gas to transmit heat.






Once you get above that box size though, not as easy. You have to look for the hinges for where you load the wire in, the shape of the hand piece, etc.  

Some are everything in one box as well. Stick, MIG, TIG. Like this one. 






No telling just how well that last one works, or how well it'll wear in. Sometimes you pack too much guts in a tiny box, the cooling fan clogs, and all the magic smoke escapes. Then they decide they need to go back to a bigger case.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've done a bit of welding but all I ever had was a stick welder, mine's an ac/dc Hobart. I tried some TIG welding at work but they weren't interested in getting the right gas and rods for me to practice on, don't really know why they bought a TIG anyway, we mainly just stick welded at our shop.


----------



## Michigan Escapee

a. palmer jr. said:


> I've done a bit of welding but all I ever had was a stick welder, mine's an ac/dc Hobart. I tried some TIG welding at work but they weren't interested in getting the right gas and rods for me to practice on, don't really know why they bought a TIG anyway, we mainly just stick welded at our shop.



TIG seems to work a bit better for intricate aluminum pieces, like this weird ass gizmo, some sort of intercooler.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've welded a bit of aluminum with my stick welder, it wasn't pretty but seemed to be strong enough..


----------



## tla100

I was bout an hour too late on a CL add. MS440 with 28" bar for $200 OBO. Emailed him, and he replied about 10 min later and said he was on the way to meet someone already. It was only posted 3 hours.....


----------



## a. palmer jr.

tla100 said:


> I was bout an hour too late on a CL add. MS440 with 28" bar for $200 OBO. Emailed him, and he replied about 10 min later and said he was on the way to meet someone already. It was only posted 3 hours.....


 Gee, I wonder why!


----------



## 2stroke800

pawn shop, near new condition Stihl USG chain grinder, $180 bucks.... does this count???


----------



## raumati01

Yes, thats some suckage right there.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Michigan Escapee said:


> The spool of wire gives it away. That is your basic workshop MIG welder.
> 
> A TIG is generally bigger than that because you're pumping juice across a shield gas to transmit heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get above that box size though, not as easy. You have to look for the hinges for where you load the wire in, the shape of the hand piece, etc.
> 
> Some are everything in one box as well. Stick, MIG, TIG. Like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No telling just how well that last one works, or how well it'll wear in. Sometimes you pack too much guts in a tiny box, the cooling fan clogs, and all the magic smoke escapes. Then they decide they need to go back to a bigger case.



Those are tiny! My TIG is pre inverter, a 250 amp Miller. It's about 5ft tall and 3ft wide. Just the water cooler is about 80lbs.

Have 2 MIGs, 1 stick, 3 engine driven stick.


----------



## hseII

2stroke800 said:


> View attachment 520945
> pawn shop, near new condition Stihl USG chain grinder, $180 bucks.... does this count???



Yes.

Yes, You Do.


----------



## barton174

I scored a FREE 028 WB in pretty good shape (other than the coil being dead) from a friend's dad! It also came with the old orange Stihl saw case that it's lived in, in their barn, since I was a kid (other than occasional use if a tree fell or something) This is straight out of the box. I haven't cleaned it up or anything. It says "Made in West Germany" on it, so it must have been from right about the time they moved to Indiana and bought the house/property, in the early 80's. I can't seem to find a tag on it like the Huskys have, though??


----------



## rynosawr

barton174 said:


> I scored a FREE 028 WB in pretty good shape (other than the coil being dead) from a friend's dad! It also came with the old orange Stihl saw case that it's lived in, in their barn, since I was a kid (other than occasional use if a tree fell or something) This is straight out of the box. I haven't cleaned it up or anything. It says "Made in West Germany" on it, so it must have been from right about the time they moved to Indiana and bought the house/property, in the early 80's. I can't seem to find a tag on it like the Huskys have, though??




Very Nice, and yes, YOU SUCK!!!

Haha....

Make sure the points are cleaned and gapped before replacing that coil.... It may be fine and be a runner yet again once the points are serviced...


----------



## barton174

rynosawr said:


> Very Nice, and yes, YOU SUCK!!!
> 
> Haha....
> 
> Make sure the points are cleaned and gapped before replacing that coil.... It may be fine and be a runner yet again once the points are serviced...



Haha, thanks!

The coil is dead, says the local Stihl shop, when he took it in for repair. They told him the coil was dead and that it would cost as much to repair as the saw is worth (not to mention no chain brake). He ended up just going over to Lowe's and picking up a Husky 460.

I've got a $25 electronic replacement coil coming.

Mike


----------



## rynosawr

Good deal!


----------



## svk

Very nice!


----------



## undee70ss

Does this qualify? Brand new Homelite 1/2 pitch, .063 gauge, 58 link sawchain. (chipper) 10 bucks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

undee70ss said:


> Does this qualify? Brand new Homelite 1/2 pitch, .063 gauge, 58 link sawchain. (chipper) 10 bucks.



Yup. Def. a you suck!


----------



## svk

undee70ss said:


> Does this qualify? Brand new Homelite 1/2 pitch, .063 gauge, 58 link sawchain. (chipper) 10 bucks.


Not counting the way cool factor of finding NOS parts you could make about a 600 percent profit on this. 

I have a 1/2" bar for my Mac and access to a sprocket but just can't spring for the chain!


----------



## 67L36Driver

I need a 9/16" X .080" X 56 dl loop for my gear drive Remington but not in the least interested in being a victim of the James boys.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Thing must be a powerhouse to run 9/16. I guess gear drive makes a difference..


----------



## ReggieT

How about this guys???
I met this guy from_ Letgo.com _ right across the state line in Georgia...retired Engineer, bought the saw new, said that him and his wife just moved into a Condo and are done with the country life! 

$150 deal: Stihl 026 with 16 inch bar/chain, 2 extra RS chains, two chainsaw tools, small jug of oil, 1 small container of fuel mix, a gallon jug with a half gallon of pre-mixed fuel, original owners manual, 3 new spark plugs, and a fairly heavy duty Cant hook/Log prop.


----------



## Rob Stafari

My buddy showed up last night after his craigslistin' I think he sucks...

$120 well spent if you ask me. Homelite 1050. Was advertised as a 36" bar. Silly sellers, that there is a 40" bar


----------



## BroncoRN




----------



## BroncoRN

Look what followed me home! A very clean 395xp!


----------



## 95custmz

95custmz said:


> Scored this Stihl 031AV at a garage sale for $10. Don't know if it runs until I get it home and add fuel mix. Compression was good and fuel line was still there in the tank, we'll see. Even if it's been straight gassed, I figured the 16" bar and chain was worth $10.


Update: Just got it running today and cut up some logs. The PO had installed the wrong spark plug, which was a Bosch R10. I inspected the top of the piston, as this plug was too long, and the piston looked fine. Installed the correct plug, adjusted the carb, and I was out back cutting in no time. Chain was still nice and sharp, too.


----------



## Sparkysparks9

Picked this little gem up for pretty cheap...372xpw..$250


----------



## brandonstc6

I just scored a nice Shindaiwa 360 chainsaw for $50. It runs great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rynosawr

BroncoRN said:


> Look what followed me home! A very clean 395xp!


Very nice....how much???


----------



## BroncoRN

$400 - for a 2013


----------



## Chris J.

BroncoRN said:


> $400 - for a 2013



A few years back I missed out on a barely used 395XP for $450.00. I spoke to the guy holding the garage sale for directions because how to get to his small subdivision out in the sticks wasn't clear using Google maps, MapQuest, etc. It was about a 1.5 hour drive one way. As I was about head out the door to withdraw the cash and drive to him, I realized that part of the directions weren't clear. When I called he informed me that a neighbor had asked to put the saw in the garage sale, but then changed his mind.


----------



## BroncoRN

Doh! I was a little skeptical but the guy actually brought over to my place and let me check it out. It fired up on first pull and, DAMN, I was sold.


----------



## 295 tramp

Fell back to my old junktorium place and picked up this little jem.
Only needed fuel lines replaced.
Looks new still has the 189.99 sticker on it.
Runs like a champ
I got so excited when it started up I went and weeded the garden with it.

$10.00


----------



## svk

Nice!


----------



## Tor R

May not be a super deal, 346xpg and 550xpg bodies for 240$



2 useable.....


----------



## NBsawman

Price of these two finds today, $20 for gas in the car and a Happy Meal at Mickey D's for the missus. Both saws run extremely strong and only needed a wash off with Windex.
Look on my buddy's face that backed out of today's road trip at the last minute...Priceless, LoL! I'm pretty sure he thinks I suck.


----------



## BroncoRN

Nice!


----------



## svk

Wow NB, you win!


----------



## Killisch

Picked these up on saturday. mach 10-10, s550, pro mac 60, super 6-10 automatic and 2 others i haven't had a close look at yet. One of them has an Atom attachment for dilling fenceposts..
I'm more of a Dolmar fan myself. but i'll take a win like this any day.
i think 3 of them are running as well. will begin restorations as soon as possible.
What's the value of these suckers?


----------



## huskyboy

All original stihl 044 with metal tag and red control lever, appears to be a early 10mm with slanted fins. Bought from original owner who said there was probably 12 hours of use on the saw. Looks like it came off the show room floor. Picked her up for 325$ and about 25$ in gas.


----------



## BroncoRN

Killisch said:


> Picked these up on saturday. mach 10-10, s550, pro mac 60, super 6-10 automatic and 2 others i haven't had a close look at yet. One of them has an Atom attachment for dilling fenceposts..
> I'm more of a Dolmar fan myself. but i'll take a win like this any day.
> i think 3 of them are running as well. will begin restorations as soon as possible.
> What's the value of these suckers?



The one in very back is a partner and looks like maybe a Mac 250?


----------



## Karla

ncpete said:


> that will never work - the throttle-thingy is busted! (damn, you suck!)


Nice chainsaw, I have both the 545 and 550, and Luv them both. Definitely has very high RPM's.


----------



## BroncoRN

Scored a ms361 over the weekend.

Also scored a 6250 watt and 5000 watt generators for $100!!


----------



## svk

Ten bucks. Supposedly just needs fuel lines, purge button, and the little plate to cover the carb. We shall see.


----------



## Sparkysparks9

BroncoRN said:


> Scored a ms361 over the weekend.
> 
> Also scored a 6250 watt and 5000 watt generators for $100!!


That's a whole lotta you suck!!


----------



## nstueve

2stroke800 said:


> View attachment 520945
> pawn shop, near new condition Stihl USG chain grinder, $180 bucks.... does this count???



Ready to double your money?


----------



## 2stroke800

nstueve said:


> Ready to double your money?



Is that an offer?!? Cause i could prolly be persuaded...


----------



## SalahHH83

I've got a couple.

A Stihl MS180c I picked up for $25. Gas had sat and gummed up the carb. Put a new carb on and it works great. Nice light little saw for limbing and light work but that stupid "intellicarb" is a bad design.

Same guy as the Stihl, I picked up a perfect Echo gas hedge trimmer for another $45 (can't remember the exact model number off hand but it starts first pull and is very powerful) He was a young guy who was moving and didn't really know what he had nor did he care.

Finally is a brand spankin new Stihl MS362 M-Tronic I picked up for $375. The guy bought it brand new in 2015 (provided me with the receipt and warranty info and I checked with the dealer he bought it from to be sure it wasn't stolen). The saw literally isn't even broken in yet - probably a few tanks of gas through it only. The story on it is the seller worked at Boeing but had planned to start doing tree work on the side with a buddy. He went and bought the saw (and a 193t but I didn't have any need for that one) brand new and things never panned out. He wanted $500 for the 362 but again, he was moving and agreed upon $375. I had to drive about an hour each way to get it and had to rush home to see my Gamecocks play Vandy in the first game of the season, but it was definitely worth it. 

Now if I can just find a Poulan 5200/5400 for cheap


----------



## jr27236

Just scored a 576 $80!!! 
Guy says it has a scored jug and piston and it was gonna cost him too much to have fixed.


----------



## svk

Well that's tough to beat! Curious what the repair shop was going up gouge him to repair it?


----------



## backhoelover

why cant i every find any good deals you all suck


----------



## jr27236

He said it would cost $300 to fix


----------



## rynosawr

Yep, you suck JR!!!

Awesome find!

Sometimes I go for months and get nothing but offers for old Homelite 330's and Poulan Wild things, then, sometimes blessings really shine down on me in the saw department.


----------



## jr27236

I cant wait, im pulling the muffler and will report back in a little bit


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

Jonsered 2172 for $200 from a lawyer in Chicago. 4 years old, barely used. Extra chain and gallon of bar oil!!!!


----------



## rynosawr

Jeff,

YOU SUCK!! nice score!


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

rynosawr said:


> Jeff,
> 
> YOU SUCK!! nice score!




Thank you Ryno! Sometimes it's good to suck


----------



## hseII

ReggieT said:


> How about this guys???
> I met this guy from_ Letgo.com _ right across the state line in Georgia...retired Engineer, bought the saw new, said that him and his wife just moved into a Condo and are done with the country life!
> 
> $150 deal: Stihl 026 with 16 inch bar/chain, 2 extra RS chains, two chainsaw tools, small jug of oil, 1 small container of fuel mix, a gallon jug with a half gallon of pre-mixed fuel, original owners manual, 3 new spark plugs, and a fairly heavy duty Cant hook/Log prop.
> View attachment 522407
> View attachment 522408



I See we are going to have to work on our boarder resolution.


----------



## SalahHH83

Jeff J Greilich said:


> Jonsered 2172 for $200 from a lawyer in Chicago. 4 years old, barely used. Extra chain and gallon of bar oil!!!!View attachment 526568



The deal all depends on the brand of oil...  just kidding! Awesome score! What was he doing with a 70cc saw in Chicago? Haha


----------



## jr27236

Jeff J Greilich said:


> Jonsered 2172 for $200 from a lawyer in Chicago. 4 years old, barely used. Extra chain and gallon of bar oil!!!!View attachment 526568


Whats a lawyer doing with that?? Lol
Litigation??


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

Good question about the lawyer....he lived in NJ when hurricane Sandy hit....he had 5 oaks that blew down, and this is what he used to cut them up. Basically, that's all he used it for. He told me not to throw away the chains when they get dull, because they could be sharpened


----------



## jr27236

Good advise he gave you on the chains!! lmao


----------



## SalahHH83

jr27236 said:


> Whats a lawyer doing with that?? Lol
> Litigation??



Well you know those insurance companies can be real jerks!


----------



## Homelitexl903

I finally got the Homelite Super EZ I've been wanting. I have 2 all red ones with black air filter covers and wanted one with the white paint. I also got the original case which I didn't have. $50 and only problem was sticky labels on saw, I peeled one off air filter cover and paint came off with it so I left the others on.


----------



## SalahHH83

I didn't want to post this one until they arrive in the mail but I couldn't wait. I picked up two Poulan 5200s for a total of $350. The seller seems like a very stand up guy and said both are run without any problems. I can't wait to tear into them and start by restoring one including a full paint job. I really was looking for a 5400 but I cannot complain. Now no more saws for a while!


----------



## svk

SalahHH83 said:


> Now no more saws for a while!


Yeah I keep telling myself that too LOL


----------



## redbull660

friend of mine called me about an 064R on CL...knew I was looking for one. Got it for $325...oh let the hate begin! :zpong:













unlimited coil






no serial number...must be hottt 





50:1 orange bottle stihl. 

















KS






Time to clean it up and do a gasket delete... (using dirko)


----------



## redbull660

turned out good!







new plug and cleaned up the coil etc.







new clutch springs and blew out 20yrs of build up! lol






no more baffle...made holes bigger!








running it...


----------



## TysonH

Yeah you suck! Not only an 064 bit the R version to boot

I saw an 064 on Craigslist the other day for 375, I was too late.

What did you seal the jug with, Dirko ?

And forgive my ignorance but what's with the KS jug ?


----------



## Mike_C

Stihl MS250 that's dirty and came with a fuel line and filter because "it needs them replaced" 3 Carlton chains (two are very rusty), came with a case too.
I think it was worth the $20


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

Mike_C said:


> Stihl MS250 that's dirty and came with a fuel line and filter because "it needs them replaced" 3 Carlton chains (two are very rusty), came with a case too.
> I think it was worth the $20



Bravo!


----------



## Jon1212

[2008] 346XP, [1997] 262XP, [1996] 55 closed port, and two NOS 32" 404 063 RSN bars.


----------



## jr27236

Oooohhh, YOU SUCK!!! Were they even gased. We need some glamour shots of those. Whats that plate on the 262 air filter cover?


----------



## Jon1212

jr27236 said:


> Oooohhh, YOU SUCK!!! Were they even gased. We need some glamour shots of those. Whats that plate on the 262 air filter cover?


Yeah, they were definitley run. The 55 needs some pieces, and the 346 will be a good project. The 262 needs a good cleaning, and the plate is a Dealer ID thing. Personally, I'd be pissed if a dealer riveted something on my new saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, they were definitley run. The 55 needs some pieces, and the 346 will be a good project. The 262 needs a good cleaning, and the plate is a Dealer ID thing. Personally, I'd be pissed if a dealer riveted something on my new saw.



I, on the other hand, like dealer stickers. Especially by local shops.




Zoom in.

Mo. Jim worked for them part time long ago.


----------



## jr27236

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, they were definitley run. The 55 needs some pieces, and the 346 will be a good project. The 262 needs a good cleaning, and the plate is a Dealer ID thing. Personally, I'd be pissed if a dealer riveted something on my new saw.


Wow, in the pics they look good! Is the 262 the one with the 87 carb and the desired cylinder?


----------



## Jon1212

67L36Driver said:


> I, on the other hand, like dealer stickers. Especially by local shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom in.
> 
> Mo. Jim worked for them part time long ago.


Stickers are fine with me, and I like the ones I have that are from other parts of the US, but for a dealer to drill through covers to attach shop advertising with rivets is pretty ballsy. IMO.


jr27236 said:


> Wow, in the pics they look good! Is the 262 the one with the 87 carb and the desired cylinder?


Oh, they're good enough, especially for the few bucks I paid. The 262 has an HDA-120 carburetor.


----------



## jr27236

Very ballsy indeed. I had a car dealer change out my (purchased) license plate frames and throw their plastic dealer advertisement ones on my wifes truck once, I went nuts to say the least.


----------



## LonestarStihl

jr27236 said:


> Very ballsy indeed. I had a car dealer change out my (purchased) license plate frames and throw their plastic dealer advertisement ones on my wifes truck once, I went nuts to say the least.



I would have gone ballistic on that bass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 527881
> 
> [2008] 346XP, [1997] 262XP, [1996] 55 closed port, and two NOS 32" 404 063 RSN bars.


You wont like that one in the middle. You better send it to me so I can drop a tree on it.


----------



## Jon1212

Marshy said:


> You wont like that one in the middle. You better send it to me so I can drop a tree on it.


Hahaha! 

T-I-M-B-E-R-R-R..........AWW........SHITTT!


----------



## Marshy

The 262 gets so much hype I'll have to own one eventually. Maybe it could be my "one last saw".


----------



## Jon1212

Marshy said:


> The 262 gets so much hype I'll have to own one eventually. Maybe it could be my "one last saw".


Turns out this saw runs really well. It was a trade in on something new, according to the shop owner.


----------



## jr27236

I have one, i like it, but might sell it soon [emoji21]


----------



## hseII

Jon1212 said:


> Turns out this saw runs really well. It was a trade in on something new, according to the shop owner.



So you're saying you are now 60cc saw heavy?

Cause I know a guy that might be interested in taking one of those other troublesome, smelly, multi color saws off your hands. 

No Rush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jon1212

hseII said:


> So you're saying you are now 60cc saw heavy?
> 
> Cause I know a guy that might be interested in taking one of those other troublesome, smelly, multi color saws off your hands.
> 
> No Rush.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Which saw(s) would those be? Cousin.


----------



## hseII

Jon1212 said:


> Which saw(s) would those be? Cousin.



Why that old dirty, wore out MS361.

Only if/and you don't want it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## astnmacgto

Just came home with a barn fresh poulan 4200 for FREE, I don't have pics but yall know what a 4200 looks like, and ik @Boomer 87 thinks I suck
ADLM


----------



## skipster

does this qualify for this thread?
a bunch of vintage stihls from the hills,brought home yesterday,
BLK, Lightning,070,084,064,034 super,042,076av,075,050,E15


----------



## JonCraig

Incredible! Dare I ask "how much"?


----------



## Cease232

skipster said:


> does this qualify for this thread?
> a bunch of vintage stihls from the hills,brought home yesterday,
> BLK, Lightning,070,084,064,034 super,042,076av,075,050,E15
> View attachment 528067



Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

skipster said:


> does this qualify for this thread?
> a bunch of vintage stihls from the hills,brought home yesterday,
> BLK, Lightning,070,084,064,034 super,042,076av,075,050,E15
> View attachment 528067



And you need help getting them off your hands? Don't mind at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipster

Some of them,yes!
I'm heading back tomorrow for the rest of the haul,after robbing the kids piggy banks etc


----------



## skipster

Heres the rest, along with a cool dealers sign from the 70's
4 x 090
2 x 070
2 more lightnings
another BLK
a running KS43 motor- now I'm going to have to spend the rest of my life hunting a gearbox,bar and helper handle....that sucks.
a bunch of other metal lunchboxes


----------



## LonestarStihl

skipster said:


> Heres the rest, along with a cool dealers sign from the 70's
> 4 x 090
> 2 x 070
> 2 more lightnings
> another BLK
> a running KS43 motor- now I'm going to have to spend the rest of my life hunting a gearbox,bar and helper handle....that sucks.
> a bunch of other metal lunchboxes
> View attachment 528502
> View attachment 528503



Amazing score!! I'd say you realllllly suck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

Love that sign!!!


----------



## chipper1

skipster said:


> Heres the rest, along with a cool dealers sign from the 70's
> 4 x 090
> 2 x 070
> 2 more lightnings
> another BLK
> a running KS43 motor- now I'm going to have to spend the rest of my life hunting a gearbox,bar and helper handle....that sucks.
> a bunch of other metal lunchboxes
> View attachment 528502
> View attachment 528503


Well, to be honest I'm not sure who sucks more at this point, you for getting the so cheap, or your kids for having that kid of cash in their piggy banks .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yeah I keep telling myself that too LOL


Steve it's obvious your not taking your meds for your split personality .


----------



## chipper1

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 527881
> 
> [2008] 346XP, [1997] 262XP, [1996] 55 closed port, and two NOS 32" 404 063 RSN bars.


Jon why do you even post in here, we all know you suck.

Ok guys this just in from recentsuckage.com
There's more, but I'm not sure if everyone has that much data  for real.

Free 55 with 3 new chains, I did bring him a face cord of wood because he was a nice guy and only about 8 miles from me, besides I have a few extra sticks.
Little 353 with case, scored the same day.

Couple of 361's and some little goodies, in the bag is two more freshly ground chains. Found the chain on the road on the way back from picking that one up, bonus.



Nice clean 272 for a very sucky price .

Then last and something that truly sucked, in a that sucks sort of way, the one that got away this week .
Oh well there will be more suckage at a later date .
Please check in at recentsuckage.com for what's sucking on a daily basis .


----------



## chipper1

Suck deal of the morning $50, 2450 for the new model.
This deal sucks right now, but it will really blow this winter.
Of course it does need a little work tweaking the handlebars.

As well a $90 gearbox cover and the gasket as well as the seal that will most likely get torn during teardown, and a bit of fluid in the gearbox. The cool thing is it already has the updated brace and drive shaft for the gearbox.


----------



## Flint Mitch

This probably don't really count, but...

I found this Echo SRM 210 string

trimmer in someone's trash pile. The homeowner was outside and said it runs great, just pours gas all over while running. $20 later for a new plug, fuel lines and tank grommet all available at my local Home Depot and a quick muffler mod she runs strong!!



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

My vote is it counts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212

Flint Mitch said:


> This probably don't really count, but...
> 
> I found this Echo SRM 210 stringView attachment 528950
> View attachment 528951
> trimmer in someone's trash pile. The homeowner was outside and said it runs great, just pours gas all over while running. $20 later for a new plug, fuel lines and tank grommet all available at my local Home Depot she runs strong!!View attachment 528948
> View attachment 528949
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Yep. That counts.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765

chipper1 said:


> Jon why do you even post in here, we all know you suck.
> 
> Ok guys this just in from recentsuckage.com
> There's more, but I'm not sure if everyone has that much data  for real.
> 
> Free 55 with 3 new chains, I did bring him a face cord of wood because he was a nice guy and only about 8 miles from me, besides I have a few extra sticks.
> Little 353 with case, scored the same day.View attachment 528578
> 
> Couple of 361's and some little goodies, in the bag is two more freshly ground chains. Found the chain on the road on the way back from picking that one up, bonus.View attachment 528580
> View attachment 528582
> View attachment 528593
> 
> Nice clean 272 for a very sucky price .View attachment 528586
> 
> Then last and something that truly sucked, in a that sucks sort of way, the one that got away this week .
> Oh well there will be more suckage at a later date .
> Please check in at recentsuckage.com for what's sucking on a daily basis .View attachment 528591



I'll let you know how the 346 turns out.


----------



## leecopland

Flint Mitch said:


> This probably don't really count, but...
> 
> I found this Echo SRM 210 stringView attachment 528950
> View attachment 528951
> trimmer in someone's trash pile. The homeowner was outside and said it runs great, just pours gas all over while running. $20 later for a new plug, fuel lines and tank grommet all available at my local Home Depot and a quick muffler mod she runs strong!!View attachment 528948
> View attachment 528949
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I got mine for only $40 and no need for any repairs. Love Echo products!!


----------



## chipper1

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> I'll let you know how the 346 turns out.


Nice. Glad you got it Brad.
Missing one means I'm closer to the next better deal.
I'm not saying this is that deal .
I just scored this, how much you think i can get for it.


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765

chipper1 said:


> Nice. Glad you got it Brad.
> Missing one means I'm closer to the next better deal.
> I'm not saying this is that deal .
> I just scored this, how much you think i can get for it.View attachment 529098



The really funny thing is the guy with the 346 had a 330 pro also, he threw it in the deal.


----------



## chipper1

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> The really funny thing is the guy with the 346 had a 330 pro also, he threw it in the deal.


That's awesome, well sort of lol.
I did a trade with a buddy of mine a while back and he gave me one with the trade, it's still out on the ground by the wood splitting area .
Where do you live at. I'm east of gr.
There's a good amount of AS members right in our area. Some of them are not on here much. 
I'll probably be having a GTG in the spring and invite everyone.
The poulan will probably be moved by then .


----------



## kz1000

Jon's going to send that 262 my way so that he has more room for saws.


----------



## Jon1212

kz1000 said:


> Jon's going to send that 262 my way so that he has more room for saws.


Uh.......about that.......


----------



## kz1000

Forgot where I live, I suppose!


----------



## Jon1212

kz1000 said:


> Forgot where I live, I suppose!



LOL!

I've bought five of these in the last two years, so maybe it's time I keep one.....


----------



## kz1000

Weelll --- OK, I'll stick to the 20 saws I've got that include a ms460 mag, ms290 and ms660 mag that I got for $300 and rebuilt.


----------



## kz1000

Oh! Forgot the pics,


----------



## Spring1898

Not sure if this counts, I picked this up over a year ago from a guy retiring from the lot clearing business and selling off the last of his gear. 
My friends bought his saws (450 and 455 rancher as I recall), I bought the lump of what was left in a pile of his truck for about $100.

Tecomec Chain Grinder with an extra wheel
64 Chains most with around 70%-80% life left, 18" 20" and 24" (about half are 18")
And you can see some climbing ropes in the back which I probably will never use. 

Figured it was time to dust it off


----------



## jr27236

kz1000 said:


> Oh! Forgot the pics,


Hey Kz, who did the block work. I hate to critique it BUT its done wrong and that why its coming apart. Lay you first course level and tight. Then the second course should start in the middle of the lower course, so the seams dont line up and the locking lip behind the lower block so the wall dont blow out.


----------



## kz1000

jr27236 said:


> Hey Kz, who did the block work. I hate to critique it BUT its done wrong and that why its coming apart. Lay you first course level and tight. Then the second course should start in the middle of the lower course, so the seams dont line up and the locking lip behind the lower block so the wall dont blow out.


 LOL, that is a non-mortared planter in the front yard that was there when I moved here, I plan on taking it out in the future. Here is a shot of my block work.


----------



## jr27236

Now thats block work!


----------



## Detroit Dazzler

Picked this 390 up at a local swap meet for 20 bucks missing the recoil, muffler and no bar, had a muffler and bar. Bought recoil at local saw shop for 63 bucks threw it on and few pulls runs and cuts great.


----------



## jr27236

Thats a YOU SUCK for sure.


----------



## JonCraig

Gonna need a good cleaning, some rubber, and a jug & slug, but I can't complain about an almost-free 460!


----------



## ncpete

JonCraig said:


> Gonna need a good cleaning, some rubber, and a jug & slug, but I can't complain about an almost-free 460!
> 
> View attachment 531809
> View attachment 531810
> View attachment 531811
> View attachment 531812


oh yeah, you suck!


----------



## Flint Mitch

Not a saw but this might count..

Dad bought new in very early 1990's or late 80's. Said it burned about a quart of oil per hour last use, which was easily 8 years ago. It has sat since. I put in fresh gas and a new plug but she just won't fire. I got one spit when I dumped gas in the cylinder. It has visible spark. I'm thinking a rebuild, but might just try to find a running replacement . Dad was never much for oil changes and I guess never cleaned the air filter






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Those old Wheel Horses are nice. Definitely worth a rebuild!


----------



## jr27236

That's a great tractor, I would definitely pull the motor and rebuild it. You check compression on it yet by the way?


----------



## Flint Mitch

jr27236 said:


> That's a great tractor, I would definitely pull the motor and rebuild it. You check compression on it yet by the way?


No comp test. But it seems quite low judging by how fast the engine spins over

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

I had one of those old Kohler K series on a case trenches. Pull starting that thing was like trying to pull an anchor from the mud. I believe I saw kits for those on ebay. I had some good links for a rebuild, have to see if I have them on the laptop because my desktop drive just went the way of the doedoe.


----------



## Flint Mitch

jr27236 said:


> I had one of those old Kohler K series on a case trenches. Pull starting that thing was like trying to pull an anchor from the mud. I believe I saw kits for those on ebay. I had some good links for a rebuild, have to see if I have them on the laptop because my desktop drive just went the way of the doedoe.


Any help would be appreciated 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## skipster

I suck again. 
went back for another dig through the hills around Bendigo,and came up with two big gear drive Mccullochs (73A and 47) some 090's,Lightnings and other Stihl stuff,and a really rare Solo super Rex.


----------



## LonestarStihl

skipster said:


> I suck again.
> went back for another dig through the hills around Bendigo,and came up with two big gear drive Mccullochs (73A and 47) some 090's,Lightnings and other Stihl stuff,and a really rare Solo super Rex.
> View attachment 532488



How the f$&@??? You suck!


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

TysonH said:


> Hello all, I know this isnt a chainsaw but, I thought I would share my yard sale find, I picked up this vise on a local for sale site, well to be honest, my wife found the listing just browsing around.
> 
> A Wilton C2 made in March 1977 in pristine shape, little rust, all in working order and is complete with the exception of one pipe jaw. This thing weighs every bit of the advertised 105#! I've owned it for probably a year now but this past week I powder coated it to what I hoped was the original Chile Verde Green color. Its now back together and again mounted up on the bench. When I first saw the pictures of if online I knew exactly what it was and we rushed down to meet guy selling it. It turns out it has a story with it. It was used in the maintenance shop by the sellers father in our local lumber mill now a much smaller scale operation.
> 
> Needless to say, I gladly paid him the asking price of $20!
> 
> If anyone has the pipe jaw and are willing to part with it I'd like to buy it from ya.


Generally referred to as 'Bullet' vise. Worth big money. Yeah you suck!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Homelitexl903 said:


> No reason to apologize here. We all suffer from the same disease...CAD. I myself have been habitually using chainsaws for a long time. I started using chainsaws many years ago recreationally and it's progressed into a full addiction. If I don't use chainsaws regularly I get withdrawals. My chainsaw of choice is a Homelite 750. This is my favorite chainsaw and there are many like it but this one is mine. Without my 750 I am useless. Without me my 750 is useless.


Is the Private's name for his saw 'Charlene'?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thgrandpasaw

I'm pretty sure I suck. In the last month I've found a Wright c70 chainsaw a GS2016 recip and a sears HD 47? direct drive chainsaw. however, here is a pic of the GS2016...suck, but yuk?


----------



## BroncoRN

What do you guys think of this for $500?


----------



## milkman

BroncoRN said:


> What do you guys think of this for $500?
> 
> View attachment 533499




WOW, that Excursion is worth that alone!!!!!


----------



## big hank

BroncoRN said:


> What do you guys think of this for $500?
> 
> View attachment 533499


Where did you find a submarine for 500 dollars!!!


----------



## svk

BroncoRN said:


> What do you guys think of this for $500?
> 
> View attachment 533499


Sweet!

I'm guessing it takes close to half of the value to buy enough charcoal?!


----------



## broman78

I picked up a couple of Swedish girls in the last two weeks. Now the debate is which saw to keep. The 562 is a blast and handles like a dream. I picked it up first, then today I got the 372, the 372 is a legend in the woods. Help me out guys which one to keep which one to sell? My wallet can only justify cad on one saw. My husky line up is 346oe, 346ne, 359x2(both down), 562xp, 372xp, 372xt, 288xp(needs oiler and tlc).


----------



## 67L36Driver

BroncoRN said:


> What do you guys think of this for $500?
> 
> View attachment 533499



Just the ticket to run drugs up to Florida from South America!

I agree on the charcoal thing.[emoji15]


----------



## president

skipster said:


> I suck again.
> went back for another dig through the hills around Bendigo,and came up with two big gear drive Mccullochs (73A and 47) some 090's,Lightnings and other Stihl stuff,and a really rare Solo super Rex.
> View attachment 532488


SWINE!!!


----------



## svk

broman78 said:


> I picked up a couple of Swedish girls in the last two weeks. Now the debate is which saw to keep. The 562 is a blast and handles like a dream. I picked it up first, then today I got the 372, the 372 is a legend in the woods. Help me out guys which one to keep which one to sell? My wallet can only justify cad on one saw. My husky line up is 346oe, 346ne, 359x2(both down), 562xp, 372xp, 372xt, 288xp(needs oiler and tlc).
> 
> View attachment 533560
> View attachment 533561
> View attachment 533560
> View attachment 533561


Tough choice. If you are going to do any amount of limbing you will appreciate the lighter 562. The 372 will pull more for bucking of course.


----------



## LonestarStihl

broman78 said:


> I picked up a couple of Swedish girls in the last two weeks. Now the debate is which saw to keep. The 562 is a blast and handles like a dream. I picked it up first, then today I got the 372, the 372 is a legend in the woods. Help me out guys which one to keep which one to sell? My wallet can only justify cad on one saw. My husky line up is 346oe, 346ne, 359x2(both down), 562xp, 372xp, 372xt, 288xp(needs oiler and tlc).
> 
> View attachment 533560
> View attachment 533561
> View attachment 533560
> View attachment 533561



You get em for a steal?


----------



## jr27236

broman78 said:


> I picked up a couple of Swedish girls in the last two weeks. Now the debate is which saw to keep. The 562 is a blast and handles like a dream. I picked it up first, then today I got the 372, the 372 is a legend in the woods. Help me out guys which one to keep which one to sell? My wallet can only justify cad on one saw. My husky line up is 346oe, 346ne, 359x2(both down), 562xp, 372xp, 372xt, 288xp(needs oiler and tlc).
> 
> View attachment 533560
> View attachment 533561
> View attachment 533560
> View attachment 533561


I would keep the 562, thin the heard by ejecting one of the 572's (up to you to make that choice) and why dont you sell one of the 346's and one of the 359's (you preference also)while your at it and then more green for Cad[emoji13] Your collection definitely is a textbook example of CAD at best [emoji1]


----------



## Yukon Stihl

BroncoRN said:


> What do you guys think of this for $500?
> 
> View attachment 533499


Storage for a boiler?


----------



## BroncoRN

svk said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'm guessing it takes close to half of the value to buy enough charcoal?!



I think I probably just going to use wood to fire it. Its a monster that's for sure. In that pic it almost makes the Excursion look small!

Heavy as hell too. I'm guessing 4-5k lbs.


----------



## svk

BroncoRN said:


> I think I probably just going to use wood to fire it. Its a monster that's for sure. In that pic it almost makes the Excursion look small!
> 
> Heavy as hell too. I'm guessing 4-5k lbs.


Yeah some nice hardwood would coal up good.


----------



## 82F100SWB

I had this collection dropped off today. 
2 2045's, one 630 Super, 2 026's, one 695 Shindaiwa, one MS261, one MS250C, and the last I haven't identified yet.
Cost is making the complete 2045 run right. Sounds like it needs a carb kit.


----------



## NBsawman

broman78 said:


> Help me out guys which one to keep which one to sell?



No contest! Keep the 372. It's way more durable, pulls waaay harder and sacrifices nothing to the 562. The 372 is the last of the true Husqvarna rock solid models.

Steve


----------



## raumati01

Got a husky 385 that had been straight gassed today for $80, the seller said on the phone "it needs a new piston and cylinder, good luck finding those". Wasn't very impressed with me when I said I already had a new cylinder.


----------



## wood4heat

raumati01 said:


> the seller said on the phone "it needs a new piston and cylinder, good luck finding those".



That's some sales pitch! Sounds like his wife was making him clear out what she saw as junk!


----------



## raumati01

I already hit buy now so we were both committed to the sale. The second part of your post is probably 100% correct though.


----------



## svk

raumati01 said:


> Got a husky 385 that had been straight gassed today for $80, the seller said on the phone "it needs a new piston and cylinder, good luck finding those". Wasn't very impressed with me when I said I already had a new cylinder.


Score!


----------



## brandonstc6

82F100SWB said:


> I had this collection dropped off today. View attachment 533738
> 2 2045's, one 630 Super, 2 026's, one 695 Shindaiwa, one MS261, one MS250C, and the last I haven't identified yet.
> Cost is making the complete 2045 run right. Sounds like it needs a carb kit.



If the ms261 is junk, how much for the ignition coil and wrap handle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82F100SWB

It only needs some plastics and a decompression valve. So far every one of these saws other than the 630 I've touched has been a runner. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

82F100SWB said:


> It only needs some plastics and a decompression valve. So far every one of these saws other than the 630 I've touched has been a runner.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



That was a good find. My ms261 has no spark, a broken wrap handle and only 125 psi compression, but it only cost me $5 so I can't complain. I pulled the muffler and everything looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

Dont know if its a "you suck" but just picked up a ms192t for $135, good condition though the carb needs to be cleaned out. Gonna go over it/ clean her up and put her on the sale block.


----------



## Cease232

Old coworker called me frustrated with his 066. Lean seized it, put a Chinese cylinder and brand new 36" bar and chain. Lean seized it again on the third cut. I figured he was asking me to fix it but he wanted it gone. Paid him the cost of the new bar and chain and got the saw for free. This saws probably never done an honest days work in its life. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

Cease232 said:


> Old coworker called me frustrated with his 066. Lean seized it, put a Chinese cylinder and brand new 36" bar and chain. Lean seized it again on the third cut. I figured he was asking me to fix it but he wanted it gone. Paid him the cost of the new bar and chain and got the saw for free. This saws probably never done an honest days work in its life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who rebuilt it the first go around?


----------



## Cease232

The owner. He never addressed what cause it to seize the first time around. I actually tried to advise him the first time around but he's kind of a know it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

Cease232 said:


> The owner. He never addressed what cause it to seize the first time around. I actually tried to advise him the first time around but he's kind of a know it all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish i had know it all friends who give away 066's lol


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

jr27236 said:


> I wish i had know it all friends who give away 066's lol


A full wrap too

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cease232

LoveStihlQuality said:


> A full wrap too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



That's what I was most excited about. My 066 only has a half. Those parts are getting hard to come by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000

That's a triple dog you suck!


----------



## skipster

president said:


> SWINE!!!


wait til you see what i found yesterday..... then you'll really hate me


----------



## GeorgiaVol

I had an awesome day today. Had a yard sale way out in Clio Alabama. I brought 7 saws. A 5020AV, 2 micro xxv's, 2 42cc poulan pros, a super2, and a 33cc Poulan. I sold/traded all 7 for $315 and 13 project saws.


----------



## Homelitexl903

I got a good score yesterday. Not a saw but a great deal I couldn't pass on. 20" Stihl rollomatic ES and 18" rollomatic E bars brand new in box. $40 for the pair!


----------



## Dustin Hommy

Sucks to be you! My pops nabbed this bad boy when he was out buying old snowmobiles. He paid 25 Bronze Plated Nickel Loonies for it. Fires on the bottle but it needs a fuel end workover. Anyone know displacement?


----------



## svk

Dustin Hommy said:


> Anyone know displacement?
> View attachment 535688
> View attachment 535689


http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...47f8f0b8e0bc41ef88256c260048d87a?OpenDocument


----------



## Dustin Hommy

svk said:


> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...47f8f0b8e0bc41ef88256c260048d87a?OpenDocument


Not a super!


----------



## svk

my bad!

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...9f34db001d6d6f6e88256c26004d6e0a?OpenDocument


----------



## Dustin Hommy

Thanks!


----------



## Diesel Freak

I picked up the one in the foreground along with yet another PM610 for $60. Need a pull cord. I was to lazy to fix the recoil on it tonight so i robbed the one off the other one in the photo. It has spark and compression. I haven't drained the old gas (which smells and looks awful) and put in fresh to see if it runs. I'm optimistic that it will. May need lines and some carb work but we'll see.

Joseph


----------



## csmitty

Picked this up yesterday. CL ad for a pawn shop a few miles from work said they had a 461 AS IS for $150, only posted a few hours ago (I usually check a few times a day). Looking at the pictures it "may" have been a 460 since it had a threaded oil cap and a twist lock gas. So the handle was replaced. Went to look at it and the plastics weren't lining up right, tank seemed to be aftermarket, wasn't a decomp where the hole in the plastic was and the bar was loose for some reason. Called up my dealer and he couldn't get a hit on the serial number for some reason. Took the air cleaner cover off and had the inlet of the 044 MS440. So the MS460 top cover was probably a trick by the seller, then maybe he removed part of the 0 to make it look like 461 to the untrained eye. 







Lets not gloss over that custom pull handle 

I'm amazed they had the audacity to ask $800 for this thing. 






Went to pull the side cover off and one of the studs kept spinning, turns out its stripped. Maybe a helicoil job to as something else was attached to the stud when it came out .






Then, there was no clutch rim/sprocket. Only this. 






Kinda hard to drive a chain with that  This guy was really trying to pull a fast one on the pawn shop and it seems they took it as the guy working said it was normally a good customer but they haven't seen him since. No wonder. No telling how much they lost on it as I only gave them $40 for it. Pulled the muffler cover and the piston is lightly scored. Should be rebuildable though with correct parts. Will vac test this afternoon or weekend and see whats going on. Might just make it a dedicated Lewis Winch power head.


----------



## Homelitexl903

I guess this chainsaw counts as a you suck. It's brand new but was for free. I got this blue version of the Dolmar 421 as a wedding gift.


----------



## Big Natey

Picked this 166 up today for $700. Already made a thread on it, just wondering if it qualifies for suckage?


----------



## jr27236

Homelitexl903 said:


> I guess this chainsaw counts as a you suck. It's brand new but was for free. I got this blue version of the Dolmar 421 as a wedding gift.


Man I got china and stuff when I got married. I WANT YOUR FRIENDS!!
PS ....YOU SUCK


----------



## Homelitexl903

jr27236 said:


> Man I got china and stuff when I got married. I WANT YOUR FRIENDS!!
> PS ....YOU SUCK


I honestly didn't think I would get the saw when I put it on the wedding gift registry. Luckily a family member on my wifes side supports my chainsaw addiction.


----------



## jr27236

Homelitexl903 said:


> I honestly didn't think I would get the saw when I put it on the wedding gift registry. Luckily a family member on my wifes side supports my chainsaw addiction.


The best part is you put the chainsaw on the registry!! Lmao 
Thats the greatest, i should of put an F250 or something (needed to drive my new wife around of course)


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelitexl903 said:


> I guess this chainsaw counts as a you suck. It's brand new but was for free. I got this blue version of the Dolmar 421 as a wedding gift.



I beg to differ. That is NOT a 'you suck'. It came with a 'ball and chain'.

[emoji849]

OTOH, it beats the hell out of a punch bowl set.[emoji106]


----------



## Amp4027

Guy said he used it for limbing some coastal property. When I got it, the butterknife-sharp chain looked like it was used for stumping last and the whole thing was covered in fine sawdust. Filter was caked with brown oakbark. Chain was almost impossible to turn by hand - this guy apparently liked to run his chain TIGHT and use meager oil. Stuck to his guns at the $400, but decided to show me the empty bottle of "AMSOIL 100% full synth" and throw in a 3/4 gallon of no-name bar oil.
Or so he says.... Personally, I think he bought a storage unit. Still had the "Made in Germany" sticker on it, so I was a bit weary it was straightgassed and burned out (or Amsoil'd @ 100:1). But, it ran there on the spot after a few pulls. When I took it all apart, rings look like they just seated (no striations), piston has a nice thin matte carbon coating in the center, plug was nice tan in center with just a bit of soot on the rim. Blew it out with a can of starting fluid while working the flywheel at bottomdeadcenter, then used a pipet to drip Stihl HP oilmix direct onto the needlebearing and rings. Worked it periodically over a day and let the excess drain out the muffler port. EPA 2000 too, so my guess is its a 2000-2001 saw. It has the aquarium-type tank vent, too. Cracked open the muffler to clean it out, and no cat to be found. Leaks oil from the cap and where the old tube meets the crankcase - will degrease it and RTV the hose hole another time. After rebuild, fired it up on 3rd pull after choke-sputter, and let it run at idle while it smoked like crazy burning off all the extra oilmix from the crankshaft. Went and plungecut a old piece of trunk in the yard, and this thing RIPS!

Total Operational Cost for a basically NOS ms200T, B&C cover, Owners manual w/pouch, & swench: $400 + $7 oregon ms260 fuel line + $18 63RM50 chain = $425 

Now I just need to run this til its 3 months are up, then find a buyer.



Leaves a sour taste when I paid just as much for the MS200T, as I did the MS193T.


----------



## struggle

csmitty said:


> Went to pull the side cover off and one of the studs kept spinning, turns out its stripped. Maybe a helicoil job to as something else was attached to the stud when it came out .



Stihl sells an over sized bar stud just for that reason when they are stripped out if you didn't know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csmitty

struggle said:


> Stihl sells an over sized bar stud just for that reason when they are stripped out if you didn't know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks. I had read about that in my searching. I need to measure the hole opening and see what size it is. Looks like some kind of repair was done.

I pulled the clutch and flywheel off and found noticeable play in the bearings. Went ahead and tried a pressure test and it wouldn't hold anything. Found a tear in the intake boot, not to mention then crank seals were gone too. Pulled it apart and the cylinder may cleanup. The piston rings still moved freely so that was a good sign. Will get a new one though. As well as bearings and seals. I also discovered that it was indeed a Stihl tank housing, just from a MS440.


----------



## struggle

csmitty said:


> Thanks. I had read about that in my searching. I need to measure the hole opening and see what size it is. Looks like some kind of repair was done.
> 
> I pulled the clutch and flywheel off and found noticeable play in the bearings. Went ahead and tried a pressure test and it wouldn't hold anything. Found a tear in the intake boot, not to mention then crank seals were gone too. Pulled it apart and the cylinder may cleanup. The piston rings still moved freely so that was a good sign. Will get a new one though. As well as bearings and seals. I also discovered that it was indeed a Stihl tank housing, just from a MS440.




I'm thinking with it being a franken saw you would be way money ahead to part it out. Just my $0.02 If it has a good screw cap fuel tank handle not broken there are people that pay top dollar for those. Just a thought. Is it a 044 or 460 block? 044 will have a sleeve around the seal on the crank that the clutch tightens down against. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

If you could find a second 460 with a good tank, then you could put the two together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I have a 460 case and tank that have been out in the weather for a while and needs a crank and all missing parts. I also have a cylinder from an stripped down 046 that had a bad crankshaft and bearings. I have a nice set of covers I bought at an estate sale. I also have a crankshaft from a ran over 460 and I'm going to put all of them together to get one saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csmitty

struggle said:


> I'm thinking with it being a franken saw you would be way money ahead to part it out. Just my $0.02 If it has a good screw cap fuel tank handle not broken there are people that pay top dollar for those. Just a thought. Is it a 044 or 460 block? 044 will have a sleeve around the seal on the crank that the clutch tightens down against.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yea I thought about it. But its also fun putting them back together. I'd think having a running saw might fetch more, atleast with the way ebay prices are. It has a flip cap tank and a screw cap engine case. All the parts are there for an 044 minus the top cover. Granted it could use a nicer starter housing probably. It does have the sleeve for the crankshaft. I always go back and forth about just using aftermarket parts but for pro saws I have trouble doing that, feel like they deserve better haha. My 460 rebuild was all OEM minus a meteor piston. However the 290 will be getting all aftermarket, minus oem crankshaft seals.


----------



## struggle

I rebuilt an 044 so it is worth doing then if all you need is top plastic cover and basic rebuild from there. I did my saw with all OEM parts. No regrets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csmitty

struggle said:


> I rebuilt an 044 so it is worth doing then if all you need is top plastic cover and basic rebuild from there. I did my saw with all OEM parts. No regrets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pretty much. I mean, most everything is worn out. Surprisingly the connecting rod/crank bearing seems pretty good still. It will need new crank bearings though. But it was only $40. So putting some money into it isn't that big an issue.


----------



## struggle

I did a complete overhaul on mine down to bearings except I used a used (used) oem piston and rings. Runs great but compression could have been higher if I had used new rings for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I like to use caber piston rings when I rebuild saws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csmitty

struggle said:


> I did a complete overhaul on mine down to bearings except I used a used (used) oem piston and rings. Runs great but compression could have been higher if I had used new rings for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well I sent the picture of the serial number in to Stihl and it was missing the last digit, or maybe it wasn't stamped very well. But they indicated it was an 044 from production in 1997. Guess I'll get all my PNs together and get it to the dealer and see what the damage is.


----------



## Rx7man

I went to the dump yesterday.. Saw a chainsaw sitting on a barrel.. picked it up. 
It's a Homelite XL 101, and since it was only in production from 1969 and 1970, i figure it's a bit of a rarity.. it's seized up, but I got it to move again, recoil spring is broken, and the front handle mounting bracket has been changed (it's red not blue, probably from an XL12 or something).. it has NO hours on it, the clutch looks brand new, has a rim drive sprocket, muffler still has chrome on it and no buildup inside, came with a 16" or so bar. I think I can get this thing going again, but I will need to find a flywheel for it, they had evidently tried to get it to turn over and broken some of the fins on it.. For a demo run I'm sure I can use it as-is.. I'll try and snap a pic of it


----------



## JonCraig

I have an XL101 and love it. Amazing how light they are, yet can still pull 3/8 (albeit only 16") with authority. Also super easy to work on.


----------



## Rx7man

Here's a couple pics.. It should clean up alright.

Anyone know if the XL1 flywheel and recoil springs are the same? I have one of them, and while it's in nice shape, I think they're really common, I'd be better off salvaging the 101 with the parts





And how's this for a stroke of luck, I was at a second hand shop on Tuesday and picked up a brand new semi-chisel chain for a couple bucks.. I think it's just the right length, or maybe a drive link or two too long (better than short!) I don't know what brand the chain is, but each cutter was dipped in reddish wax to keep it sharp and to prevent morons from cutting themselves...


----------



## 67L36Driver

I've had both Wico and Phelon flywheels stacked up from Remington's, Homelites and Lombards stacked up and was hard to tell any difference. Possibly the keyway may be 'clocked' around.

Let me check my pile. I had a slug of Homie XL-101 types at one time. Built six or seven.


----------



## Rx7man

What were some other similar model numbers?.. They evidently continued on that platform for a while with tweaks here and there. I picked up a Husky 35 last year, I use it regularly, it's been reliable and it's super light.. the XL101 along with the Ford (O&R) would round out my 3 saw plan (for small saws)


----------



## chainsawlady

I have new rotors for XL-101. And also used rotors. Part number 63637.
chainsawlady


----------



## SeMoTony

Yukon Stihl said:


> Storage for a boiler?


How many or what weight of snakes do ya think could be b-b-q'd in there? (-;


----------



## SeMoTony

Rx7man said:


> Here's a couple pics.. It should clean up alright.
> 
> Anyone know if the XL1 flywheel and recoil springs are the same? I have one of them, and while it's in nice shape, I think they're really common, I'd be better off salvaging the 101 with the parts
> View attachment 537530
> View attachment 537531
> 
> 
> 
> And how's this for a stroke of luck, I was at a second hand shop on Tuesday and picked up a brand new semi-chisel chain for a couple bucks.. I think it's just the right length, or maybe a drive link or two too long (better than short!) I don't know what brand the chain is, but each cutter was dipped in reddish wax to keep it sharp and to prevent morons from cutting themselves...


Wax WILNOT prevent Morons cutting themselves and others in area. After cutting themselves excitement causes them to hang onto sharp object while slinging around as ded cat.


----------



## big hank

Picked up a craftsman/roper 3.7 today for ten bucks. Put fresh mix in and It fired right up.
I'm gonna try out some porting and other mods on it. Any suggestions?
Pics coming shortly


----------



## big hank




----------



## farmer steve

my buddy showed up telling me it was all my fault. he owns 5-6 saws now. but i told him to keep an eye on C/L for saws while he was looking for other stuff. $50 with a stihl case.


----------



## hanniedog

Bought a saw and case just like that for 50 bucks at an auction. Wasn't supposed to run but it runs great.


----------



## brandonstc6

I traded a non-running husqvarna 136 chainsaw for this and $5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

brandonstc6 said:


> I traded a non-running husqvarna 136 chainsaw for this and $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow those look mint condition. The carry case metal? Super nice deserving of a super YOU SUCK.
The other one a builder?


----------



## brandonstc6

The case is plastic. Yeah, that saw looks nice. The other one is missing the flywheel. I got two extra bar with it and one is a homelite bar. I had only $10 in the husqvarna 136


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

Think I have a "You suck" fellas:






























Brand new bar and chain with another brand new chain never touched. No decomp on the cylinder, which is the more desirable cylinder on these and what marking am i looking for?


----------



## president

mechanicaly ,the thing is new,nice score


----------



## jr27236

Looks like it was used once and put away. The oily saw dust is like cement on it. One of the hardest to clean off so far.


----------



## Donnieboy

That's sweet!! You'll love it. Those 262s scream! How much did you pay??


----------



## Rx7man

I made a heck of a bargain today... do you agree ?
Stihl 044 with dual muffler exits.. I strongly suspect it's ported and squished... has tons of compression... didn't hear it run, not terribly pretty... guy was trying to pawn it but they weren't interested... paid $45 for it


----------



## Rx7man




----------



## Donnieboy

Rx7man said:


>



That thing looks like a piece of junk. Ship it to Alberta and I will get rid of it for ya[emoji13]


----------



## Rx7man

I pulled on it a couple more times. .. it fired up... going to get some solvent and see if it'll clean up a bit


----------



## bigbadbob

Guy was selling the farm, this still has some of its first gas in it,,$350, cutter $500.
BBB


----------



## Rx7man

That's pretty nice stuff


----------



## Homelitexl903

You really suck bigbadbob. If the you suck thread had a points scale I would give you perfect score.


----------



## bigbadbob

Wish I would have had $30,000 to buy all his stuff, all as new or barley used,, 14 dump trailer , kubota and 8 attachments,,etc etc,,1/2 a small barn full
BBB


----------



## president

Rx7man said:


> look at that tongue hangin out its exhasted Effrom


----------



## Homelitexl903

bigbadbob said:


> Wish I would have had $30,000 to buy all his stuff, all as new or barley used,, 14 dump trailer , kubota and 8 attachments,,etc etc,,1/2 a small barn full
> BBB


I have missed out on many great deals on saws I want or could resell for a profit or anything power equipment for that matter. Lack of funds being paid every 2 weeks is usually my problem and slow winter hours. I think a spot in the trading post for deals I have to pass on would be cool. Again you suck for what you could afford at the time.


----------



## Rx7man

That's already fixed... runs like a champ... needs a new chain though and maybe dress the bar


----------



## president

Rx7man said:


> That's already fixed... runs like a champ... needs a new chain though and maybe dress the bar


good score


----------



## Rob Stafari

Yes I know, I truly suck...




From the ultimate hillbilly hoarder estate sale. Fired third pull and idled and revved. $125


----------



## Garrit

Nice work on the CAD! Hillbilly hoarding estate sale, wow lucky man!


----------



## Rob Stafari

Garrit said:


> Nice work on the CAD! Hillbilly hoarding estate sale, wow lucky man!



Oh you don't even know. It was crazy. I'm still in shock and awe. I'll have to post a thread on it. Little old homelites n such hiding everywhere. a couple acres, floor to ceiling, barely a path. LOL


----------



## Garrit

Rob Stafari said:


> Oh you don't even know. It was crazy. I'm still in shock and awe. I'll have to post a thread on it. Little old homelites n such hiding everywhere. a couple acres, floor to ceiling, barely a path. LOL



Wow, thanks for saving this saw from the dumpster. I'm sure that's where those homelites are going!


----------



## Rob Stafari

Oh no, I saw the craigslist ad with price eight minutes after it posted and was first to call. Twas an hour half drive there for me and other five people had called on my drive there. That saw wasn't headed towards any scrap yard or dumpster. I got lucky.


----------



## Rx7man

Anyone know anything about what's left of this sticker?


----------



## Cease232

http://www.ibegin.com/directory/ca/...cal-services-amp-supl-ltd-121-railway-st-e-b/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikS

This qualifies as a I suck pretty badly! Freebie from a customer. Had foreign object damage to the cylinder and no fuel tank or brake assembly. China cheapie cylinder kit ($9), cylinder gasket delete, and a dual port muffler added... And here she is!


----------



## Rx7man

Cease232 said:


> http://www.ibegin.com/directory/ca/...cal-services-amp-supl-ltd-121-railway-st-e-b/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I took the muffler off it yesterday, piston is mint, and it has been a little ported.


----------



## Cease232

Rx7man said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I took the muffler off it yesterday, piston is mint, and it has been a little ported.



Sweet! Let's see some pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey517

Went to a friend to inquire if he would rent my neighbor and I a low boy construction trailer as we had to move an 8,500 lb steel beam from my house to his place just around the corner. He told me he had an old trailer he was going to trash, we could use it for free. When he dropped it off I was surprised at the condition. He told me he had just bought a new trailer for his excavator, and his wife wanted it off their place by first snow. He sold it to me for $200. It's 18 foot, 6 ton, 4 new tires, deck in very good shape. Needs work on one spring and some minor brake work. It easily handled the beam (36 ft long).









This is going to move lots of firewood in the future...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadbob

On my door step this AM.
BBB


----------



## bigbadbob

mikey517 said:


> Went to a friend to inquire if he would rent my neighbor and I a low boy construction trailer as we had to move an 8,500 lb steel beam from my house to his place just around the corner. He told me he had an old trailer he was going to trash, we could use it for free. When he dropped it off I was surprised at the condition. He told me he had just bought a new trailer for his excavator, and his wife wanted it off their place by first snow. He sold it to me for $200. It's 18 foot, 6 ton, 4 new tires, deck in very good shape. Needs work on one spring and some minor brake work. It easily handled the beam (36 ft long).
> 
> This is going to move lots of firewood in the future...


I think thats the best score this year!! Very Nice.
BBB


----------



## LonestarStihl

mikey517 said:


> Went to a friend to inquire if he would rent my neighbor and I a low boy construction trailer as we had to move an 8,500 lb steel beam from my house to his place just around the corner. He told me he had an old trailer he was going to trash, we could use it for free. When he dropped it off I was surprised at the condition. He told me he had just bought a new trailer for his excavator, and his wife wanted it off their place by first snow. He sold it to me for $200. It's 18 foot, 6 ton, 4 new tires, deck in very good shape. Needs work on one spring and some minor brake work. It easily handled the beam (36 ft long).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to move lots of firewood in the future...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll help you double your money on it right now


----------



## jr27236

mikey517 said:


> Went to a friend to inquire if he would rent my neighbor and I a low boy construction trailer as we had to move an 8,500 lb steel beam from my house to his place just around the corner. He told me he had an old trailer he was going to trash, we could use it for free. When he dropped it off I was surprised at the condition. He told me he had just bought a new trailer for his excavator, and his wife wanted it off their place by first snow. He sold it to me for $200. It's 18 foot, 6 ton, 4 new tires, deck in very good shape. Needs work on one spring and some minor brake work. It easily handled the beam (36 ft long).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to move lots of firewood in the future...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a HUGE score right there. What timing, if you asked any later he would of said he took to the scrap yard.


----------



## mikey517

jr27236 said:


> Thats a HUGE score right there. What timing, if you asked any later he would of said he took to the scrap yard.


I really do believe that everything happens for a reason. When my friend delivered the trailer the next morning, he saw the expression on my face and asked me what was wrong. I told him I expected to see a POS, ready for the grave trailer, not one in this fine shape. He said he decided to buy a new unit because of all the work and equipment he uses (he installs septic systems and other excavation work). This trailer had been sitting on their property until his wife gave him the "get rid of it" speech! I was at the right place, right time! 

I bought it, and I'll title and register it. John, the buddy who needed the beam, will store it at his place and will have use it as needed. Another neighbor, Greg, is a member of local 825 Operating Engineers, and is a wiz at mechanics. He'll do the maintenance / repair work, and outfit our trucks with the necessary brake / lighting systems. He, too, will have free use when needed.

And the three of us burn firewood, and have started looking to purchase log loads to pick up. 

We is going to have some fun I betcha!


----------



## Diesel Freak

farmer steve said:


> my buddy showed up telling me it was all my fault. he owns 5-6 saws now. but i told him to keep an eye on C/L for saws while he was looking for other stuff. $50 with a stihl case.View attachment 538142
> View attachment 538143
> View attachment 538144


You Suck! I love my 028 like I love my kids! Both will last my lifetime too (with a little maintenance of course).


----------



## Diesel Freak

I thought the husky was exploded. Turned out to be the drum froze to the clutch due to poor maintenance. The 031 popped off on choke and that was all the time I had for it. The middle one is a 310 with minimal use. Me thinks it fell off a moving truck. Runs like a new saw. I had to give $100 for the 3. I've since replaced all of the plastic on the 310 for an additional $50.


----------



## Diesel Freak

The finished 310 I mentioned above!

-Joseph


----------



## jr27236

I liked my 310, did a quick MM and retuned and it performed real well. Then I sold it when I got my 441.


----------



## Diesel Freak

jr27236 said:


> I liked my 310, did a quick MM and retuned and it performed real well. Then I sold it when I got my 441.


I had an 029S that i did a MM to and liked real well. I may keep this but the potential for extra $$ around the holidays has me thinking I probably won't. I've been trying to clean house because otd my living situation. That being said in the last month I've sold 3 saws ave acquired 6! lol!

Joseph


----------



## jr27236

Diesel Freak said:


> I had an 029S that i did a MM to and liked real well. I may keep this but the potential for extra $$ around the holidays has me thinking I probably won't. I've been trying to clean house because otd my living situation. That being said in the last month I've sold 3 saws ave acquired 6! lol!
> 
> Joseph



I don't know why but it always seams to work that way.


----------



## Diesel Freak

jr27236 said:


> I don't know why but it always seams to work that way.


Which part? Intending to keep it but ending up selling it or, buying twice as many as you sold when intending to downsize?

Yup; both!

Joseph


----------



## jr27236

My problem is the intending to sell, but always coming across another deal to buy before I get to sell.


----------



## Rx7man

My problem is I think that charging what the saw is worth is a ripoff, but won't let it go for less.. so I justify keeping them that way.


----------



## bigbadbob

Couple more freebies from last fall, one on the right fired up 150 comp, was very noisy one clutch spring had let go, quiet now but has air leak, one on the left is lightly scored. Somewhere I have a box of plastics I picked up in PEI this summer. Yesterday saw coughed up a bunch of parts, both were pretty badly crushed and one was left outside so water ingestion.
BBB


----------



## SawGecko

Just a newb here, but I suppose newbs can suck too.
I just got a McCulloch 440 (yes, a 440 on the crankcase) and a Stihl 021 for $60 between them.
I also got a running Echo 302s for $15 with a new B&C, and a Homelite 150 for $5 about a month ago (pics coming)







The stihl only needed a clutch cover and sproket, plus a tank vent. The Echo needed absolutely nothing. Little tuning and it works fine. It has 1/4 inch pitch chain too for some reason. the Homelite was $5 because it had no spark. The points were simply not closing. The big Mac is the most suckage, all that was wrong was the cylinder was full of old bar oil where the pump leaked. Drained it and started it. There is no damage anywhere on it, it even still has the original rubber chip deflector. Only missing the 440 model tag.


----------



## jackjcc

It finally happened. I got a great deal. 
Husky 346 NE with very little use and all things in the picture for $250.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackjcc

jackjcc said:


> It finally happened. I got a great deal.
> Husky 346 NE with very little use and all things in the picture for $250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There was also 2 new full chisel chains a stump vise and a taker depth gauge all Husqvarna brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMoTony

I may have over bid @ auction on this one to fit in here since there was no B&C & is 064 not 066 as in ad but$5 seamed OK (-;


----------



## NBsawman

This sucks mostly because these saws REALLY SUCK but here it is anyway. I got this 240E this week for $20. The former owner left ethanol gas in it last fall and gummed up the crappy Zama carburetor pretty good. The P&C is squeaky clean. I think it might have cut two branches in its life. So, one new fuel filter, a carb kit and three pulls on the starter later I have a running boat anchor .


----------



## NBsawman

SeMoTony said:


> View attachment 540012
> I may have over bid @ auction on this one to fit in here since there was no B&C & is 064 not 066 as in ad but$5 seamed OK (-;


Worth $5 in entertainment value if nothing else .
Steve


----------



## jackjcc

NBsawman said:


> This sucks mostly because these saws REALLY SUCK but here it is anyway. I got this 240E this week for $20. The former owner left ethanol gas in it last fall and gummed up the crappy Zama carburetor pretty good. The P&C is squeaky clean. I think it might have cut two branches in its life. So, one new fuel filter, a carb kit and three pulls on the starter later I have a running boat anchor .
> View attachment 540013
> 
> View attachment 540014
> View attachment 540015



I gots a bunch of them, if you want a standard clutch cover with bar nuts send me a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBsawman

jackjcc said:


> I gots a bunch of them, if you want a standard clutch cover with bar nuts send me a pm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer of a proper clutch cover but even a whole bucket of bar nuts wouldn't get me to like this family of chainsaws, lol. Husqvarna should quit producing saws below the 543XP IMHO.

Steve


----------



## ncpete

Where in NC did you make this score? 





SawGecko said:


> Just a newb here, but I suppose newbs can suck too.
> I just got a McCulloch 440 (yes, a 440 on the crankcase) and a Stihl 021 for $60 between them.
> I also got a running Echo 302s for $15 with a new B&C, and a Homelite 150 for $5 about a month ago (pics coming)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stihl only needed a clutch cover and sproket, plus a tank vent. The Echo needed absolutely nothing. Little tuning and it works fine. It has 1/4 inch pitch chain too for some reason. the Homelite was $5 because it had no spark. The points were simply not closing. The big Mac is the most suckage, all that was wrong was the cylinder was full of old bar oil where the pump leaked. Drained it and started it. There is no damage anywhere on it, it even still has the original rubber chip deflector. Only missing the 440 model tag.


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

I'd just like to say thank you to the guy that posted this on Craigslist yesterday, and kept it up for 24 hours, but didn't include any contact information. Then, you change the price this morning. Thanks for consuming my thoughts for an entire day. I bet you're a real hoot on April Fool's Day


----------



## Husky394268

Got the p41 for free and just needed a carb kit. The p28 got today for $30 guy didn't know if it ran but would pull over. Put in fresh gas pulled it over 5 times and runs perfect. I love old pioneers!


----------



## SawGecko

ncpete said:


> Where in NC did you make this score?



The Stihl and Mac were in High Point, The homie and Echo where towards Charlotte


----------



## MNewberger

I am brand new to this site so I don't know if this counts, but I picked this old Jonsered 49SP up for $50. I was pretty much dancing when she fired right up for me with some fresh gas.


----------



## Donnieboy

MNewberger said:


> I am brand new to this site so I don't know if this counts, but I picked this old Jonsered 49SP up for $50. I was pretty much dancing when she fired right up for me with some fresh gas.



Wow! That old girl is minty!!


----------



## brandonstc6

Not a chainsaw but I picked up this for $20 and it's in great shape inside but the guy couldn't find the nozzle and said he would call me if he found it. He said he saw it a few days prior.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII

brandonstc6 said:


> Not a chainsaw but I picked up this for $20 and it's in great shape inside but the guy couldn't find the nozzle and said he would call me if he found it. He said he saw it a few days prior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@junkman


----------



## mkinslow

Ahh. I got this one Friday. My boss bought it after someone stole his 346xp about a month ago. It's a cs 2252 Jonsered. He said it just didn't really suit him like the 346xp. So he gave it to me for FREE. Hehehe.


----------



## LonestarStihl

mkinslow said:


> View attachment 541198
> View attachment 541200
> Ahh. I got this one Friday. My boss bought it after someone stole his 346xp about a month ago. It's a cs 2252 Jonsered. He said it just didn't really suit him like the 346xp. So he gave it to me for FREE. Hehehe.



[emoji50]

Did he at least try running it first?


----------



## mkinslow

Yeah he ran about 2-3 tanks through it. But just didn't like it he said. Said he was gonna get him another 346xp. I haven't had the chance to put it in wood since it is finally raining here in Tennessee. I have ran it in my shop. Started right up. Gotta do some research and reading on auto tune now.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Very nice score sir. And of course you suck


----------



## mkinslow

LMAO. I figured I'd get a "you suck" outta that one. Also need to read up on mods for it now.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I've been kinda wanting to get in on the auto tune saws. It's definitely a convenience but also one more thing to go wrong. I hope it works out but I guess either way you still suck and are well off


----------



## mkinslow

Got another one last night boys. It's a Dolmar PS-421 of clist in my area for 125$. It was barely used. I haven't even cleaned it yet.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Not a saw but...

Just picked up this Sig(Hammerli) Trailside .22 complete with 25 meter test target straight from Switzerland!! $200 I feel I got a great deal



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 295 tramp

mkinslow said:


> It's a cs 2252 Jonsered.


I have the same saw here but mine is the auto tune it needs bearings and seals


----------



## yamess191

Got this for $50 locally on Craigslist, runs great! Even has a 26" tsumura bar on it.


----------



## Ericbrooks

Picked up a great running ms260 at a pawn shop for $150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle henry

I bought these three for $5.00 and the eager beaver 3.7 and the Poulan pro 335 both run the other seems like it might but will need a little tinkering


----------



## brandonstc6

uncle henry said:


> I bought these three for $5.00 and the eager beaver 3.7 and the Poulan pro 335 both run the other seems like it might but will need a little tinkeringView attachment 545181



That's a real you suck, all three of them are good saws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle henry

Nice looking pair of trucks you have


----------



## Credwink

I picked up a non-functioning Stihl 038AV with a 22" bar & chain from a pile of free stuff that was left by someone when they moved. I tried starting it unsuccessfully so I took it to a shop back home in PA (I'm in MD and service work is considerably higher here) and dropped it off. They got it running after some cleaning and sharpened the chain as well. It cost me about $40 total.

That was about a month ago and I came across this site today while looking for a parts list because my Dad called today to say the tensioner is bent and needs to be replaced... It was fine before but whatever.


----------



## ncpete

Credwink said:


> I picked up a non-functioning Stihl 038AV with a 22" bar & chain from a pile of free stuff that was left by someone when they moved. I tried starting it unsuccessfully so I took it to a shop back home in PA (I'm in MD and service work is considerably higher here) and dropped it off. They got it running after some cleaning and sharpened the chain as well. It cost me about $40 total.
> 
> That was about a month ago and I came across this site today while looking for a parts list because my Dad called today to say the tensioner is bent and needs to be replaced... It was fine before but whatever.


nice when your first post on the site qualifies as a "You Suck" post, too.


----------



## svk

Almost time for a new 2017 thread!

You guys make me jealous. I can't watch this thread every day and see all of the great deals you guys find.  

I guess my best hauls of the year were 1) a free SEZ that just needed a bar and 2) a mint Craftsman electric saw still wearing original chain that I traded for two burgers and fries from a fellow AS member. Pretty pale in comparison to what comes across here daily.


----------



## StihlNick

I wish I could share them all with you that I had in 2016 but this Dual Port 460 sure is nice. Think I paid $175 for it..


----------



## StihlNick

$160 for this 660 that I put a new top cover and put on the correct bar nuts and sold for $600 without a bar


----------



## dirtcurt

Is there a 2017 You Suck thread?


----------



## SeMoTony

dirtcurt said:


> Is there a 2017 You Suck thread?


Watdidyaget cheep/ free to begin this year.? ?


----------



## dirtcurt

Found this on Craigslist for $300, actually paid $400 because of the engraving, cracked top cover, bad cap and small crack. It was 2 hours away and he had a guy coming in 30 minutes. I told him I would give $450 if it was like in the pictures. It cost me because he also had a Stihl Kombie 4t 90 powerhead and pole saw, extention, blower, like new for another $400. I actually really like the Kombie system. The pole saw is a bit lightweight but man it can make a huge mess in no time or effort. I would normally not bought one but now am glad I did. My wife hates it cause I trim back or trees for FUN. And it coupled with a pistol would be a great zombie killer!


----------



## Homelitexl903

Dang it curt you dirty dog. I've been wanting one of those saws. Feel free to start the official 2017 thread I don't think it exists. That is a good start. I have been known to get carried away with a pole saw and brush cutter just because I was bored.


----------



## ramdad

Unreal, you will love thAt saw! Surprisingly there were not that many made. I would have figured they would have made more 2095 than 2094's. The 2094 had no decomp valve, where as the 2095 did, and it damm well needed it. I can not imagine why they stopped biulding them. It really is a shame, as they are well balanced for a big saw,IMO. P.S you suck, amazing score.... Best one yet for 2017
By the way nice old chev, picture of that would be nice to. I restored one too. It was a 1972 long horn with a 1967 front clip


----------



## dirtcurt

Funny you say that there were not many made because the PO said he bought it new to cut some big oaks. When he bought it he had seen it in the store for many years and the dealer was glad to sell it finally in 2006 or 2007. He said the dealer sold six of those saws total! He said it was powerhead only and had to buy the bar that was on it. It did not get much use because he was a "B" certified feller for the Forest service and always had other saws to use. Most of the rash on the saw was from transporting it. Then he had a stroke and could not use the big saw anymore. He is a super likable guy that could probably have a movie made about him with all the things he had done and the dealing with his stroke. Now the guy walks 7 miles a day for re-hab and surfs as much as he can daily! It was good to make friends with him and meet a very successful stroke survivor.

The other thing about the saw is parts are really hard to find and I have yet to find a top cover for it. I am not sure what to do with it. I was looking for a big 100cc saw and found this saw and did not know it was rather rare. I am afraid to break something on and and not find parts. I will keep looking for another big saw, so this one might be a collector. I have plenty of saws to get by but none get my attention like this one. It truly is a screamer that demands your attention!


----------



## Blairito

booger1286 said:


> View attachment 495517
> Picked this up for 220. Was dirty but cleaned up nice. Had a 20 inch bar with it. Need a full wrap handle


hold on tight she's greasy!


----------



## leecopland

Was it sprayed with Armor-all?


----------



## Parsox

Picked this up for $300 and 1 hour trip both ways - told it is a ms461 - can anyone verify from pics?

Current saw is an 036 so this will be a step up in power

/r


----------



## ncpete

Parsox said:


> Picked this up for $300 and 1 hour trip both ways - told it is a ms461 - can anyone verify from pics?
> 
> Current saw is an 036 so this will be a step up in power
> 
> /r


No EPA sticker on the saw?


----------



## Parsox

None to be found - as far as I can tell


----------



## StihlNick

$100 with a brand new Poulan Pro included


----------



## StihlNick

$150 brand new MS251


$120 MS200t Starts and runs will clean up nicely. Scored both in the same day!! Sold the 251 already for $250


----------



## StihlNick

$220 Almost New MS 311


$230 Almost New MS362


----------



## 95custmz

Scored a 2.1 Mac the other day for free. Me and the neighbor were talking chainsaws and he brought up how he could not get this saw to not bog while cutting wood. Said other than that, it idled fine and he was tired of trying to tune it. He said he just replaced the fuel lines. I think a little adjustment on the hi carb needle ought to do it. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Relex

Not sure if this qualifies for a you suck or not but I picked up this 01 372xp last week for $250


----------



## ncpete

Relex said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for a you suck or not but I picked up this 01 372xp last week for $250


that's a "you suck!"


----------



## thefarmboy21

Got these FREE on Saturday  Guy from church thought that the STIHL was blown up....it's got plenty of compression and P&C look great. Started digging it yesterday.


----------



## Smokepole

That was the best saw case Stihl ever made! I guess that qualifies for a "you suck".


----------



## Adam08ski

Does this qualify? I know it's just a rancher 455 but it was less than $50 or £40 in good working order (just the primer bulb was disconnected causing no fuel), time to mess around and mod this under powered strato...


----------



## ncpete

Adam08ski said:


> Does this qualify? I know it's just a rancher 455 but it was less than $50 or £40 in good working order (just the primer bulb was disconnected causing no fuel), time to mess around and mod this under powered strato...
> 
> View attachment 555061
> View attachment 555062


Yup, that qualifies. nice haul.


----------



## jr27236

Adam08ski said:


> Does this qualify? I know it's just a rancher 455 but it was less than $50 or £40 in good working order (just the primer bulb was disconnected causing no fuel), time to mess around and mod this under powered strato...
> 
> View attachment 555061
> View attachment 555062


NICE!! That definitely is a "you suck". 455 was my first "big saw" loved the sound/power compare to my old Craftsman. That saw cost me more money in the end though by starting my CAD.


----------



## Adam08ski

jr27236 said:


> NICE!! That definitely is a "you suck". 455 was my first "big saw" loved the sound/power compare to my old Craftsman. That saw cost me more money in the end though by starting my CAD.



So I have muffler modded it, removed the limiter caps and tuned it in about 10" wood atm. Sounds nice when it cleans up. A pig to tune out of wood as I am pretty sure the coil has a rev limiter so always sounds like it's 4 stroking? It doesn't seem in the same league as my overly modded 254xp but nicer to use with the spring Anti vibe, don't notice the extra weight either. Bit on the chunky side as it is a bigger saw to look at than my 038 mag I have... I think I will keep it and mess around with it. Might do some light transfer porting seeing as they look a doddle to get to. Not used to not being able to do a base gasket delete as never modded a clam shell saw before.


----------



## jr27236

Yes, the are rev limited, also i remember something about tuning the stratos being harder or something?it is a bit chunky as you said and doesnt compare to the xp design, but it worked really well for me, but only had a craftsman to compare it to at the time.


----------



## JonCraig

In my experience, tuning a Strato is trickiest when the second butterfly is starting to open. I have to pay special attention to the transition hole in the carb body & the L adjustment screw. They also seem to change behavior big time based on engine temperature.


----------



## bigbadbob

So I bought a box of dead saws a few years ago. One mort was an 024, not all there, scored top end missing muff, handle bar and the tank was cracked on the rear base.
So I pull it out and wonder if its worth taking a stab at, I did have a meteor piston for it. So I figure I can fix the tank, so make up a aluminum plate to go under the tank handle,,, as I am using a pop riveter to attach the plate the handle busts at the rear,,now fubar!! Set the saw aside,,for maybe later. I had been to my ma and pa repair shop B4 and no 024 parts.
Well I go there to get some husky parts and the guys said we have a dead 024, top end was beyond repair not worth fixing,, score for me $30!! So I now have a complete running 024 for about $50.

BBB


----------



## bigbadbob

More Suckage,,
These were freebies. I just scrounged some parts, for the one on the right. Bought a used non decomp 066 cylinder and oem piston, runs great.
Am now working on the one on the left, have most of the parts, awaiting seals and muffler. 044 was in the middle pretty much junked it.
BBB


----------



## LonestarStihl

bigbadbob said:


> More Suckage,,
> These were freebies. I just scrounged some parts, for the one on the right. Bought a used non decomp 066 cylinder and oem piston, runs great.
> Am now working on the one on the left, have most of the parts, awaiting seals and muffler. 044 was in the middle pretty much junked it.
> BBBView attachment 555504
> View attachment 555505



You suckkkk


----------



## Adam08ski

JonCraig said:


> In my experience, tuning a Strato is trickiest when the second butterfly is starting to open. I have to pay special attention to the transition hole in the carb body & the L adjustment screw. *They also seem to change behavior big time based on engine temperature*.



as in get better or worse?
Adam


----------



## Adam08ski

bigbadbob said:


> More Suckage,,
> These were freebies. I just scrounged some parts, for the one on the right. Bought a used non decomp 066 cylinder and oem piston, runs great.
> Am now working on the one on the left, have most of the parts, awaiting seals and muffler. 044 was in the middle pretty much junked it.
> BBBView attachment 555504
> View attachment 555505



this bar looks soo teeny weenie on a 660...


----------



## bigbadbob

Adam08ski said:


> this bar looks soo teeny weenie on a 660...


Its all I have here may have another at my other place,,,hate to put too much money into that saw!!
Put that on to tune, piss rev, and check the oiler. 
LOL


----------



## JonCraig

Adam08ski said:


> as in get better or worse?
> Adam



If you set the mixture when the engine isn't hot enough, they suck when they get hot. If you set the mixture when they're fully hot, they tend to bog when they're cool. In my experience. To be fair, we don't have very many huskys in my neck of the woods. And the ones we do have are just rebadged Poulans.


----------



## Adam08ski

I'll have a check this weekend in some wood over a half hour stint of cutting. Cheers. Never retuned a strato...


----------



## John Lyngdal

I think I can join this group with the purchase of this Stihl 026 Pro for $125 from a local pawn shop.



Have no idea why anyone would put a 24" .375" x 0.050" bar on a 50cc saw. The compression was only 130 psi, but the rest of the saw looked pretty nice. Cleaned it up today (and surprisingly clean under the covers), then pulled the muffler to see how the piston and cylinder looked. Pretty much thought that they would be heat scored from the use with the oversized bar, but they were bright and shinny.









I think I'll just order a new Meteor piston with Caber rings and find a short bar to replace the Sandvil E60 bar that it came with it. As it so happens I need a bar about that length for the 038 Magnum PHO i purchased a few weeks ago. all is good in chainsaw land.


----------



## John Lyngdal

Thought I'd add the 038 Magnum PHO I bought for $100 to the list as well.









Missing the air filter, clutch assembly, and chain brake components, and the kill switch didn't work. Got assistance with the kill switch issue and found the missing parts for about $50. Compression is 170 psi and fires up with a couple pulls. Looks like the 056 is going to see less use during this year's firewood season.


----------



## ncpete

yup - you suck!


----------



## bigbadbob

Suckage #2 is up and running new piston seals. muffler and other small parts.
3rd pull and were off to the races!!
BBB


----------



## fossil

8500 $100 Runner. Changed fuel line.




PM700. Carb kit to run. $30


----------



## Matt B

My turn finally;

Picked up this 064 for $100 which wouldn't start due a supposed coil issue. After cleaning the gunk out of the switch a bright blue spark appeared... Reset the carb and it fired on the 4th pull and ran on the 5th.

Very high comp, no crank play, clean P&C with machining still on piston, lines and filter in good cond etc. Has already done a firewood run and performed as an 064 should. Very happy.

Just wondering if an HD filter is going on it. The low pro flocked filter apparently did an excellent job with the intake spotless after two tanks cutting long dead, dry Australian hardwood (Jarrah) which typically produces lots of fines. Have been told that the HD filter lets through lots of fines in these conds. HD2 may be the answer. Hopefully others will chime in with their real world experience.

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## Neversosure

[/IMG]



[/IMG] Trash picked 038AV magnum II, does this count as "you suck"? I did add the bar, tune up, but it ran!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Neversosure said:


> [/IMG] Trash picked 038AV magnum II, does this count as "you suck"? I did add the bar, tune up, but it ran!



You really suck!!!


----------



## Neversosure

Neversosure said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG] Trash picked 038AV magnum II, does this count as "you suck"? I did add the bar, tune up, but it ran!


----------



## cdncutter

Not me, but a close friend. He got home from one day last week to a note and a business card in is door.
He called the number, it was to a local tree service wanting to know if he wanted any wood (he has an outdoor furnace and a trailer load of wood in driveway). This company is clearing approx 50 trees along the hwy he lives on and they are going to give him as much of the wood as he wants so they dont have to haul it away. All hardwood. All for free.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

thefarmboy21 said:


> Got these FREE on Saturday  Guy from church thought that the STIHL was blown up....it's got plenty of compression and P&C look great. Started digging it yesterday.


Very nice. I'm big fan of 028s. And yeah the case is a keeper. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thefarmboy21

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Very nice. I'm big fan of 028s. And yeah the case is a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



Yea I'm hoping I can get it going soon. I took it apart and cleaned it all. Only things wrong I could find was the plate under the diaphragm was totally full of saw dust....in assuming this is why it ran but not well. Also had so much grease caked on it, that you could barely see the coil. Also the early muffler design was poor....I couldn't believe that the exhaust dumped straight down on the case. Yesterday I gutted a super muffler and added a larger exhaust port. Hopefully I can get it going this week.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Dump fuel clean out carb and put in new kit, fuel line filter. If new to 028s the choke is a little flapper inside air filter. Make sure it is clean and opening and closing with spring. Easy to see when its off. When muffler off look at piston. Are you able to do a pressure and vac test? 
Any questions, just ask. Harleyt is a wealth of information 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thefarmboy21

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Dump fuel clean out carb and put in new kit, fuel line filter. If new to 028s the choke is a little flapper inside air filter. Make sure it is clean and opening and closing with spring. Easy to see when its off. When muffler off look at piston. Are you able to do a pressure and vac test?
> Any questions, just ask. Harleyt is a wealth of information
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk




I already cleaned and re-assembled everything. Just gotta put the muffler on. No I do not have a way of doing a vac test, but it showed no signs of a leak anywhere and all the rubber boots/lines are in good condition. That was one good thing about everything being like caked and being stored in the case.


----------



## John Lyngdal

John Lyngdal said:


> I think I can join this group with the purchase of this Stihl 026 Pro for $125 from a local pawn shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea why anyone would put a 24" .375" x 0.050" bar on a 50cc saw. The compression was only 130 psi, but the rest of the saw looked pretty nice. Cleaned it up today (and surprisingly clean under the covers), then pulled the muffler to see how the piston and cylinder looked. Pretty much thought that they would be heat scored from the use with the oversized bar, but they were bright and shinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just order a new Meteor piston with Caber rings and find a short bar to replace the Sandvil E60 bar that it came with it. As it so happens I need a bar about that length for the 038 Magnum PHO i purchased a few weeks ago. all is good in chainsaw land.



Update:
New Meteor piston fitted with Caber rings installed. .017" of squish and 210 psi of compression. Did a modest muffler mod while waiting for a .325 7 pin rim drive to arrive. Installed the original 24" .375" bar on it to today so I could tach tune it. Max RPM was over 14k but increased the fuel setting to the point it dropped 13.5k or so. Seem reasonable, or should I give it a bit more fuel to drop the RPM to about 13k?


----------



## subzali

First post here. Found a 2005 357XP on Craigslist for $150. Included plastic case, extra chain, oil, and manuals. I think it's a peach, just giving it a clean now


----------



## rynosawr

subzali said:


> First post here. Found a 2005 357XP on Craigslist for $150. Included plastic case, extra chain, oil, and manuals. I think it's a peach, just giving it a clean now
> 
> View attachment 558892
> View attachment 558893
> View attachment 558894




Ok, You suck, by the way, where about are you located?

RANT/I missed on a deal on a 357xp that the seller lied to me and said he was holding it for me until the next day. It was listed for $150.....

I called the seller back after the ad was pulled the day and time I was supposed to meet him and he said first come first served.... I said I would have come that night but you didn't tell me that the first with the cash got it, or that you would flake on the deal after I told you to consider the saw sold and I will be there in the morning and you agreed to hold it.....

I doubt it made the guy feel bad, but I told him not every buyer on craigslist was a flake.... \RANT


----------



## subzali

rynosawr said:


> Ok, You suck, by the way, where about are you located?
> 
> RANT/I missed on a deal on a 357xp that the seller lied to me and said he was holding it for me until the next day. It was listed for $150.....
> 
> I called the seller back after the ad was pulled the day and time I was supposed to meet him and he said first come first served.... I said I would have come that night but you didn't tell me that the first with the cash got it, or that you would flake on the deal after I told you to consider the saw sold and I will be there in the morning and you agreed to hold it.....
> 
> I doubt it made the guy feel bad, but I told him not every buyer on craigslist was a flake.... \RANT



Sorry to hear that. Looking at your profile we have the same local Craigslist, so that was probably this saw. Didn't mean to make enemies with my first post. I emailed the guy, didn't hear back for 2-3 days, then he emailed me saying to come with cash. I picked it up a couple hours later.

Two weeks ago there was an MS260 Pro for $125. Someone got a good deal on that one I think, didn't last more than a day or two.


----------



## rynosawr

subzali said:


> Sorry to hear that. Looking at your profile we have the same local Craigslist, so that was probably this saw. Didn't mean to make enemies with my first post. I emailed the guy, didn't hear back for 2-3 days, then he emailed me saying to come with cash. I picked it up a couple hours later.
> 
> Two weeks ago there was an MS260 Pro for $125. Someone got a good deal on that one I think, didn't last more than a day or two.



No worries man!! It was the seller that did wrong, not you.

Yeah, I emailed the guy 6 times from 1hour after he posted it and twice a day after that... he finally responded.

I am in Lakewood, if you ever need anything.

I am glad you got it! Welcome to the forum and congrats on a You suck purchase!!


----------



## grack

A friend gave me three homelites a points xl12 a electronic xl12 and a nice 330 i got them all running i have to fix the 330s oiler and a old three rivet homelite oregon bar and a Kelly's perfect axe.


----------



## Kiwi78

Got an old Echo 60s given to me the other day, first pull fire second pull run to idle.


----------



## Trent Curtis

Well, found a 266xp..... 1982. Been in a box until 7 years ago-

Barely run, not even broke in.


----------



## rynosawr

Ok, but how much was it??


----------



## acpat

Okay so my 1st post on here 

might as well suck. My neighbor gave me 2 mcculloch super pro 81's, a pro-matic 850, and another parts saw in a box (sp81), files, file guide, tooth gauge, roll of chain, riveting tool, 3 used 28ish inch bars, and one new windsor (sp?) canadian bar. said they all ran when he quit logging in early 80's. I started the 850 promatic today and it ran awesome until fuel line started leaking. Best of all it was all free !!!!!. Yep I suck. But the gift from him is why I came here to gain some wisdom


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

Congrats! You suck!!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## ncpete

acpat said:


> Okay so my 1st post on here View attachment 560213
> View attachment 560215
> might as well suck. My neighbor gave me 2 mcculloch super pro 81's, a pro-matic 850, and another parts saw in a box (sp81), files, file guide, tooth gauge, roll of chain, riveting tool, 3 used 28ish inch bars, and one new windsor (sp?) canadian bar. said they all ran when he quit logging in early 80's. I started the 850 promatic today and it ran awesome until fuel line started leaking. Best of all it was all free !!!!!. Yep I suck. But the gift from him is why I came here to gain some wisdom



a serious you suck - and welcome to the club!


----------



## 727sunset

Here's a NOS 346XP that I just acquired. It's been collecting dust for a few years...probably because it was a Trio Brake unit. 
The price was fair but didn't come for a song like some of the bargains here. 
As yet, never seen fuel, full warranty.
Oh ya, the brake has been removed. Looking forward to making some chips


----------



## LonestarStihl

acpat said:


> Okay so my 1st post on here View attachment 560213
> View attachment 560215
> might as well suck. My neighbor gave me 2 mcculloch super pro 81's, a pro-matic 850, and another parts saw in a box (sp81), files, file guide, tooth gauge, roll of chain, riveting tool, 3 used 28ish inch bars, and one new windsor (sp?) canadian bar. said they all ran when he quit logging in early 80's. I started the 850 promatic today and it ran awesome until fuel line started leaking. Best of all it was all free !!!!!. Yep I suck. But the gift from him is why I came here to gain some wisdom


You suck bad!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Got this gem off CL yesterday. $100 runs perfect just needed a chain. I don't know what y'all think but I feel it qualifies  I'm pretty proud of it!


----------



## axeandwedge

two 2100's for $350.00





Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## jamorrow81

raumati01 said:


> Plenty of early sucks he here, I'm waiting for a running 029 that needs a new clutch I scored for $80 to turn up.



I have one. Not sure what I'm doing with it yet. But it needs a clutch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCoffin

Picked up this little gem for $35. Replaced recoil spring and we're off to the races. Near mint condition and piston has zero wear.


----------



## Northerner

That top 2100 looks mint!


----------



## president

axeandwedge said:


> two 2100's for $350.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


VERY NICE


----------



## John Lyngdal

Yesterday I experienced the rare double suck...
A 026 and a MS260 for a total of $310. No broken parts, both start easy, the MS260 has 175 psi of compression and the 026 185 psi.
The chains are shot, but I can deal with that.


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

You doubly suck!

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCoffin

That there is some compression. Bet those saws scream too.


----------



## hanniedog

How did you come up with BlackCoffin?


----------



## BlackCoffin

hanniedog said:


> How did you come up with BlackCoffin?


Actually just created a thread on that haha, it's the name of my race truck I've been working on a few years...kind of took the name myself haha. Fits my adrenaline seeking pretty well.


----------



## John Lyngdal

There I was looking at a 660 Magnum that was used in a milling operation, and was frankly beat to poo. Wrong screws, stripped screws, and busted parts. Ridden hard and put away wet. Then I asked about a Husky PHO that was close by. It was a 181SE that had a full wrap handle, a broken cylinder cover, the chain break mount was machined off the clutch housing, but otherwise didn't look too beat up. He tried to start it and grenaded the plastic cord spool in the starter. Crap.... Pulled the top cover and saw the cylinder had a port for a decompression valve. Clearly it had a new jug installed sometime earlier and likely one from a 288. Asked him what he wanted for it. $100 was the response, and into the truck it went.


----------



## John Lyngdal

Follow up... Pulled the muffler to look at the piston skirt and cylinder wall and they both look very nice. Turning the fly wheel by hand makes me think the compression is low, so I will be ordering a Caber ring for it. Are there any 288 pistons available that use two piston rings?


----------



## president

John Lyngdal said:


> Follow up... Pulled the muffler to look at the piston skirt and cylinder wall and they both look very nice. Turning the fly wheel by hand makes me think the compression is low, so I will be ordering a Caber ring for it. Are there any 288 pistons available that use two piston rings?


I have a thin ring that is low on compression like that but cuts like crazy
I wouldnt nessasarily change it unless its cutting guttlesly


----------



## John Lyngdal

Is this a Tillotson 216 that came with a 181SE or a 228 used on a 288?


----------



## Diesel Freak

All i know is that it has gobs of compression and no one has tried starting for 20 years. The 24"ish bar and chain were in pretty good shape so NO I don't have buyers remorse for spending $40 sight unseen on a 103cc saw that is in questionable running condition.


----------



## John Lyngdal

Wow. That's way cool. I love big saws and long chip rooster tails.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Diesel Freak said:


> View attachment 563473
> 
> All i know is that it has gobs of compression and no one has tried starting for 20 years. The 24"ish bar and chain were in pretty good shape so NO I don't have buyers remorse for spending $40 sight unseen on a 103cc saw that is in questionable running condition.



That's a super cool find and great deal


----------



## axeandwedge

Northerner said:


> That top 2100 looks mint!


Yes it's very tidy,both saws only needed a new fuel line each,The guy I bought them off got the second saw to fix up the first one .

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## atpchas

First buy that even comes close to meriting a "you suck" in far too long. Two saws (total displacement over 100 cc) for $60 is a pretty good deal in my book - less than a buck per cc.

To begin, check out this beauty. All by herself she was worth the 2 hour round trip ((&*#! rush hour traffic)



To seal the deal, I had to accept this old thing and the 32" spare bar that came with it.





All joking aside, they both look like they'll clean up and be runners. I may keep the Homey as a loaner as I don't currently have a saw I'd entrust to "stranger."


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

Nice job! I love the YOU SUCK thread!

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

atpchas said:


> First buy that even comes close to meriting a "you suck" in far too long. Two saws (total displacement over 100 cc) for $60 is a pretty good deal in my book - less than a buck per cc.
> 
> To begin, check out this beauty. All by herself she was worth the 2 hour round trip ((&*#! rush hour traffic)
> View attachment 563961
> 
> 
> To seal the deal, I had to accept this old thing and the 32" spare bar that came with it.
> View attachment 563962
> View attachment 563963
> View attachment 563964
> 
> 
> All joking aside, they both look like they'll clean up and be runners. I may keep the Homey as a loaner as I don't currently have a saw I'd entrust to "stranger."



Holy cow you suck bad!!! 041 super is my dream saw


----------



## grack

My friend gave me this 920 it has a new oem piston kit and 10mm total 24 inch bar with stihl rs it sat


for a few year's after it was built i got it running great nice strong saw but the intake boot split its old but still a good saw.
Found a boot lol


----------



## bigbadbob

grack said:


> My friend gave me this 920 it has a new oem piston kit and 10mm total 24 inch bar with stihl rs it satView attachment 564508
> View attachment 564509
> View attachment 564510
> for a few year's after it was built i got it running great nice strong saw but the intake boot split and i can't find one if anyone knows of one pm me its old but still a good saw.


https://store.chainsawr.com/collections/jonsered/intake-manifold
google brought plenty up,,,


----------



## grack

bigbadbob said:


> https://store.chainsawr.com/collections/jonsered/intake-manifold
> google brought plenty up,,,


They were showing out of stock this morning but they found me one its all good thanks it's a keeper.


----------



## bigbadbob

Some suckage $225 From original owner, firewood only 28 B&C
Thats about $167 USD


----------



## BlackCoffin

Not typically "you suck" prices, but with the exchange rate I have seen plenty of insane prices across the border from me in Canada. Something to think about for you northerners. Average of $100-$200 cheaper than local saws depending on which saw it is. Almost grabbed an 056 Super for $75 the other day but was too slow.


----------



## bigbadbob

Did some trading and got a long block 361, basically free, it had been hit by a tree so needed all plastics handle bar muffler and tank. Dealer wanted $559 for parts +taxes so $600.
So ordered chinese, $38 later,,


----------



## NormP

It took me till today to open this thread and find out what it was all about, and I think I have something I picked up last week that fits:

Found this Jonsered 2152C and it looked like it was in good shape for the price, other than regular use dirt. I figured everyone needs a good pro-level saw in the 50CC range anyway, so I picked it up. It cuts like a light saber. It's my first Jonsered and may be my new favorite saw. Paid $110 for it. I could probably sell it for a bit more than that if I had to.


----------



## 95custmz

Nice find Norm. You Suck!


----------



## fossil

bigbadbob said:


> Did some trading and got a long block 361, basically free, it had been hit by a tree so needed all plastics handle bar muffler and tank. Dealer wanted $559 for parts +taxes so $600.
> So ordered chinese, $38 later,,
> View attachment 565161
> View attachment 565162



I did an 036 same way I had sitting on the shelf missing a bunch of parts. Not practical using OEM parts. Go China! Parts seem pretty good. Still need to get a new starter handle.


----------



## jneuf

Haven't been around here for a little while, but figured I'd throw up my latest saw.

044 10mm saw (125xxxxxx serial #). Just picked it up this a.m., so I haven't really even gone through it yet. I didn't even have a chance to listen to it run before I bought it. 

Gave it a quick once over when I got home and it looks like it's barely been used. Took about 5-6 pulls and it cracked to life, runs and idles like a champ. The old 044 10mm saws just sound so incredible. Compression test to come later along with a better look at it. But this saw will see some work this summer!

Total cost: equivalent to $180 USD


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

bigbadbob said:


> Some suckage $225 From original owner, firewood only 28 B&C
> Thats about $167 USD
> View attachment 564679



Why did he sell it so cheap? I just sold one last week for $450 and the guy was tickled to death about it.

When I was a kid we used to go to Grand Falls, NB to do shopping. Canadian Pesos were only 50% of US greenbacks.


----------



## atpchas

jneuf said:


> Haven't been around here for a little while, but figured I'd throw up my latest saw.
> 
> 044 10mm saw (125xxxxxx serial #). Just picked it up this a.m., so I haven't really even gone through it yet. I didn't even have a chance to listen to it run before I bought it.
> 
> Gave it a quick once over when I got home and it looks like it's barely been used. Took about 5-6 pulls and it cracked to life, runs and idles like a champ. The old 044 10mm saws just sound so incredible. Compression test to come later along with a better look at it. But this saw will see some work this summer!
> 
> Total cost: equivalent to $180 USD


YES! A sweeeet saw at an über sucky price!


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

ValleyFirewood said:


> Why did he sell it so cheap? I just sold one last week for $450 and the guy was tickled to death about it.
> 
> When I was a kid we used to go to Grand Falls, NB to do shopping. Canadian Pesos were only 50% of US greenbacks.


VF, isn't everything up your way more expensive? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

20 bucks. Barely used Poulan 2900 Farmhand with case and extra chain.Owner couldn't get it started after sitting for 5 years....I cleaned the filter and carb and it rips pretty nice.


----------



## NBsawman

Don't know how much this qualifies as a "You Suck" but I traded a nice Stihl 034 that was an extra of a pair I had for this very healthy Stihl 044 today. 
Also got a Jonsereds 520SP (has a 510SP top cover). This 520SP has a great looking P&C, loads of compression and spark. It just needs new fuel lines and oil pump lines as the originals went hard and cracked. Got this little saw for free.

Steve


----------



## bulletpruf

ValleyFirewood said:


> Why did he sell it so cheap? I just sold one last week for $450 and the guy was tickled to death about it.
> 
> When I was a kid we used to go to Grand Falls, NB to do shopping. Canadian Pesos were only 50% of US greenbacks.



Where were you in Maine? Presque Isle? My mom is from Grand Falls. Beautiful place! Used to spend 3 weeks there every summer. Haven't been back in 10 years but need to find an excuse to go back.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

bulletpruf said:


> Where were you in Maine? Presque Isle? My mom is from Grand Falls. Beautiful place! Used to spend 3 weeks there every summer. Haven't been back in 10 years but need to find an excuse to go back.



Van Buren


----------



## Ginger15

120$ for everything you see, drove 6 hours to bring it home! The 925 is very clean. The air filter is new, some of the chains are unused. Just needs a fuel line. The little one runs but wont take full throttle, likely a dirty carb.


----------



## torch

This past weekend, I was given this 084. Included were 2 spare chains, a gallon of bar oil and a litre of Stihl 2 stroke oil:







It is in nice shape overall, but there is a little impact damage on the plastic:






It would only run a few seconds at a time. The dealer told the P.O. that it needed a carb, which is no longer available. Thanks to members here, I downloaded the appropriate technical information and received some diagnostic suggestions in another thread. I found the impulse line had popped off the barb fitting. I reattached the line, added some Seafoam to the tank, adjusted the mix and now it runs like a raped ape. 

I did replace the tiny little scabbard with a full length one. And the seal around the gas cap was starting to crack. So I ordered them from my local Stihl dealer.






Grand total repair bill after taxes: $10. That would be Canadian, so about US$7.50. Does that qualify for submission to this thread?


----------



## borisrph

Yea torch, that definitely qualifies for a "you suck"...


----------



## 67L36Driver

borisrph said:


> Yea torch, that definitely qualifies for a "you suck"...



Over qualified.

Wish someone would gift a $800 saw to me.[emoji849]


----------



## Eiler2641

Got this one for $40, practically brand new. Said he didn't need it cause he had a brand new poulan, pretty sure he had no idea what he was getting rid of!


----------



## bulletpruf

torch said:


> This past weekend, I was given this 084. Included were 2 spare chains, a gallon of bar oil and a litre of Stihl 2 stroke oil:
> 
> It is in nice shape overall, but there is a little impact damage on the plastic:
> 
> It would only run a few seconds at a time. The dealer told the P.O. that it needed a carb, which is no longer available. Thanks to members here, I downloaded the appropriate technical information and received some diagnostic suggestions in another thread. I found the impulse line had popped off the barb fitting. I reattached the line, added some Seafoam to the tank, adjusted the mix and now it runs like a raped ape.
> 
> I did replace the tiny little scabbard with a full length one. And the seal around the gas cap was starting to crack. So I ordered them from my local Stihl dealer.
> 
> Grand total repair bill after taxes: $10. That would be Canadian, so about US$7.50. Does that qualify for submission to this thread?



How do you live your life such that people give you $1000 saws for nothing?


----------



## torch

bulletpruf said:


> How do you live your life such that people give you $1000 saws for nothing?


The previous owner was told that the saw was essentially beyond economical repair, so he didn't figure he was giving me a $1000 saw, just a basket case. I offered to give him the saw back when I found out how simple the fix was. His response was "You fixed it, you keep it. If I ever need a saw that big again, I know where it is and I'll ask to borrow it." 

I also found out that not only did the dealer claim the carb was shot, but also that it had no compression when hot and therefore "needed a new engine". IMHO, the dealer didn't even look at it, just tried to sell him a new saw.


----------



## brandonstc6

torch said:


> The previous owner was told that the saw was essentially beyond economical repair, so he didn't figure he was giving me a $1000 saw, just a basket case. I offered to give him the saw back when I found out how simple the fix was. His response was "You fixed it, you keep it. If I ever need a saw that big again, I know where it is and I'll ask to borrow it."
> 
> I also found out that not only did the dealer claim the carb was shot, but also that it had no compression when hot and therefore "needed a new engine". IMHO, the dealer didn't even look at it, just tried to sell him a new saw.



The dealer was probably hoping the previous owner would leave it there for them to keep. That's a crooked dealer. What stihl tech couldn't rebuild a carburetor anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torch

brandonstc6 said:


> The dealer was probably hoping the previous owner would leave it there for them to keep. That's a crooked dealer. What stihl tech couldn't rebuild a carburetor anyway



I've heard some other things about that particular dealer. I don't know if it's endemic or just one bad apple in that particular barrel. And to be fair, my local dealer has been great in my experience, so this shouldn't be taken as a slag on all Stihl dealers.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

brandonstc6 said:


> The dealer was probably hoping the previous owner would leave it there for them to keep. That's a crooked dealer. What stihl tech couldn't rebuild a carburetor anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a 064,066 and a 084 from a guy who told me the dealer said they needed new pistons and cyl.
Every one of them had new looking pistons when i got them.Saws were filthy on the outside i don't think the dealer even looked at them.The guy had been a faller,then went to University.The saws were as he parked them in his shed sitting for 5 yrs.Dirty and old gas gets them scraped at his dealer.


----------



## ML12

I picked up these three combine for $200 CAD. A 1-72, 4-30, and what I am pretty sure is a 790. They all have good compression and spark, and just need minor work.


----------



## bigbadbob

Suckage picture,,,got all this for the price of two bars,,,good running 394, a good bath is in order


----------



## rarefish383

My buddy and I picked up these 2 Snapper Pro 52" walk behind mowers for $900 each. Changed the oil, all filters and new belts. Didn't need the belts but figured while checking every thing out, why not. Blades were sharp, mow dead level, I'm a happy camper, Joe.


----------



## Karla

rarefish383 said:


> 2 Snapper Pro 52" walk behind mowers for $900 each


Nice Deal !


----------



## Northerner

Not sure if this is suckage, u decide. 
Picked up 2 saws in a box, everything there except maybe some bolts. 
A 359 piston done, cylinder good. And a 570, looks like ring pin blew out on it. Looks like it's burnt threw a couple tanks gas at the most, everything else is mint on it, cylinder still good, small dings on head. 100 for both. Iam happy.


----------



## torch

Epilogue: 

I found a NOS air filter cover, still in the original packaging, for $50. No crack, but the colour is different! Much brighter even than the new Stihl scabbard:


----------



## Michael G

http://m.imgur.com/B1i8tUa

272xp and 394xp for $200. Dang steal


----------



## Applehead

Does this qualify ?
$20. Havn't tried to start it, pulls over though.


----------



## huskyboy

torch said:


> This past weekend, I was given this 084. Included were 2 spare chains, a gallon of bar oil and a litre of Stihl 2 stroke oil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in nice shape overall, but there is a little impact damage on the plastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would only run a few seconds at a time. The dealer told the P.O. that it needed a carb, which is no longer available. Thanks to members here, I downloaded the appropriate technical information and received some diagnostic suggestions in another thread. I found the impulse line had popped off the barb fitting. I reattached the line, added some Seafoam to the tank, adjusted the mix and now it runs like a raped ape.
> 
> I did replace the tiny little scabbard with a full length one. And the seal around the gas cap was starting to crack. So I ordered them from my local Stihl dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand total repair bill after taxes: $10. That would be Canadian, so about US$7.50. Does that qualify for submission to this thread?


I give up u win


----------



## 95custmz

Applehead said:


> Does this qualify ?
> $20. Haven't tried to start it, pulls over though.View attachment 575640
> [/
> I got an 031 AV for $20. Put fresh mix in and it fired on the third pull. Had to tune the carb a bit but good investment for $20. I hope you get as lucky as I did. Good investment. If it's not a runner, the parts alone are worth more than 20.


----------



## backhoelover

2252 traded for a 038. New piston and she's a runner. Did a press and vac test. You will see the flage plate in the pics below. Let me know if u have any question. Need a bar so it can tune it in some wood


----------



## Michael G

361 and a 460 for 440 bucks. Not sure if it's the best deal ever, but finally got my hands on a 361.


----------



## Garrit

@Diesel Freak Was that the Solo on the Grand Rapids Clist a few months ago!?!? I think I must have sent the email right after you!


----------



## user 149785

200 $ pawnshop steal !! Port job muffler mod and big dogs and its ready for action !!


----------



## AnthemBassMan

Here's my contribution to the "You Suck" thread. My brand new Echo CS-370 saw that I got for *FREE!!* Well.... Not exactly free. It was an award I got to pick for my 20th anniversary at work. Master picture taker, I am not! But my iPhone has a decent camera, so here you go. 



L8R,
Matt


----------



## Rx7man

I picked up a crushed Husky 390 that a yarder flopped over onto..for a case of beer.. Have the powerhead sold, bar was bent but had a brand new chain.. an hours work on the bar and it's perfectly straight again.

It's seen better days!


----------



## BrokenSVT

My $25 026. It wouldn't run for the previous owner, but was covered in telltale sign of a very dull chain...sawdust mixed with oil everywhere. After a little cleaning, she ran as intended.


----------



## svk

Free 2300 (and matching 2000 not pictured). 

Three bucks worth of fuel line between the two and they both run great. Since everything went so well I popped for new $4 foam air filters for each of them rather than scrounging foam and cutting to size. 

Both came with good bars and decent chains but I located new shorter bars for reasonable from a member on here.


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Free 2300 (and matching 2000 not pictured).
> 
> Three bucks worth of fuel line between the two and they both run great. Since everything went so well I popped for new $4 foam air filters for each of them rather than scrounging foam and cutting to size.
> 
> Both came with good bars and decent chains but I located new shorter bars for reasonable from a member on here.
> 
> View attachment 580176



I've got a parts 2300 if you need anything for it  or you can have it too lol


----------



## svk

LonestarStihl said:


> I've got a parts 2300 if you need anything for it  or you can have it too lol


Everything is (knock on wood) working on these two saws. As soon as my new air filters arrive I will take them out to the woods for a little test running. Will definitely let you know if I need anything (or the whole thing LOL).


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Everything is (knock on wood) working on these two saws. As soon as my new air filters arrive I will take them out to the woods for a little test running. Will definitely let you know if I need anything (or the whole thing LOL).



Been trying to get rid of it for a while lol


----------



## JonCraig

Been a while since I've had a good score. 029 Super, 1 owner, hasn't been touched in 10+ years he says. 16" bar & the chain is even sharp! I'm guessing all it will need is an air filter, some rubber, and a good cleaning. $50.


----------



## Ginger15

LonestarStihl said:


> Been trying to get rid of it for a while lol



PM me pics? I have two of them and wouldnt mind a parts saw. Shipping couldnt be too much eh?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Ginger15 said:


> PM me pics? I have two of them and wouldnt mind a parts saw. Shipping couldnt be too much eh?



I don't know...California shipping has been the highest I've seen yet but it isn't very heavy unlike others. It just has a burnt up top end. I'll see if I have any pictures on my phone, if not I'll try and get them for you after work


----------



## akptarmigan

Getting this saw brought me to this site. I think it qualifies as a you suck. My wife went to a friends house to set up for a yard sale last Friday and spotted this saw. Asked them how much they wanted for it. They said to just take it. The husband had it given to him by his father but he only used it a few times. I don't think his old man had used it much more than that. I checked it out, added gas and bar oil, and it fired right up. Came with a new chain in the box too. Not sure how old it is but it looks about brand new.


----------



## hanniedog

That rates a double you suck you suck. Nice Super


----------



## LonestarStihl

akptarmigan said:


> Getting this saw brought me to this site. I think it qualifies as a you suck. My wife went to a friends house to set up for a yard sale last Friday and spotted this saw. Asked them how much they wanted for it. They said to just take it. The husband had it given to him by his father but he only used it a few times. I don't think his old man had used it much more than that. I checked it out, added gas and bar oil, and it fired right up. Came with a new chain in the box too. Not sure how old it is but it looks about brand new.



Yooooouuuuu suckkkkk!!!


----------



## Kensie1988

Well I finally got my Saw in and just thought I would share it here, but it is a Craftsman 5.2 that has never run in it's life.


----------



## BrokenSVT

Today's massive score. 


That's an MS290 and an MS361, both complete runners; and an 046 Magnum PHO, missing the recoil starter. The 046 also has a bit of cosmetic damage from when the bucket truck it was on caught fire. Total outlay of $225.


----------



## hseII

torch said:


> This past weekend, I was given this 084. Included were 2 spare chains, a gallon of bar oil and a litre of Stihl 2 stroke oil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in nice shape overall, but there is a little impact damage on the plastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would only run a few seconds at a time. The dealer told the P.O. that it needed a carb, which is no longer available. Thanks to members here, I downloaded the appropriate technical information and received some diagnostic suggestions in another thread. I found the impulse line had popped off the barb fitting. I reattached the line, added some Seafoam to the tank, adjusted the mix and now it runs like a raped ape.
> 
> I did replace the tiny little scabbard with a full length one. And the seal around the gas cap was starting to crack. So I ordered them from my local Stihl dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand total repair bill after taxes: $10. That would be Canadian, so about US$7.50. Does that qualify for submission to this thread?



This Year's Winner.


----------



## hseII

JonCraig said:


> Been a while since I've had a good score. 029 Super, 1 owner, hasn't been touched in 10+ years he says. 16" bar & the chain is even sharp! I'm guessing all it will need is an air filter, some rubber, and a good cleaning. $50.
> 
> View attachment 580245
> View attachment 580246
> View attachment 580247
> View attachment 580248



Those Are Solid Firewood Saws.

Once you get it fixed, Mod the Muffler where it will eat, & it will surprise you.


----------



## rarefish383

Update on the Snapper, I just bought a Grass Gobbler, grass catcher, for it. I had to give the serial number to order it. The first 4 digits were 2014 so I asked if that was the date of manufacture and the dealer said yes. So, my machine is only 3 years old. I did have to put a new PTO on it. The dealer said they come with a 400 hour PTO and I got 520 out of it. The replacement is an 800 hour. Should last me the rest of my life, Joe.


----------



## JonCraig

Got an 034 and an 064 yesterday. Both are runners that will just need some rubber replaced. Both have clean P&Cs, 18 or 20" on the 034. 36" on the 064. $260 total.


----------



## Jeff J Greilich

Nice Job! Go Preds


----------



## ConservationNation

Maybe not quite a "You suck", but I'm closing a deal on a running 361 for 225 right now. Going to slap a 16" on it, and partner it up with one of my bigger saws.


----------



## Pioneer

A friends score, 3 saws for $40 CDN. All 3 had running issues because of poor maintenance, but a bit of work and a couple of carb kits later, they were all running. An early xl-1 with manual oiler
and decompression release, a later xl-1 AO, and a Poulan micro xxv. The red xl-1 came with the case, 3 chains, (2 of them new) a bar tip greaser, scrench, extra plug, a saftey-tip, and a bottle of original Homelite oil!


----------



## rarefish383

I basically collect Homelites, but I have a soft spot for those Poulan XXV's. When they first came out we started replacing our Super EZ's with them, for climbing saws, lighter and higher revving, Joe.


----------



## Husky394268

Got a 262xp for free today. It will be a lot of work but has the good carb.


----------



## Applehead

75. 130 psi cold.


----------



## Reilly

Homelite C-9 given to me today, fired on 3rd pull, oiler works perfect. This thing is a beast!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Friend and former co-worker brought one by the other day. A neighbor of his was moving and didn't want to pack it along. Real clean example of a C9.
A fuel filter and carb kit got it going.

Smoked like hell with the 16:1 Ted mixed for it.[emoji15]

I told him to cut that in half (32:1).


----------



## BrokenSVT

BrokenSVT said:


> Today's massive score. View attachment 582533
> 
> 
> That's an MS290 and an MS361, both complete runners; and an 046 Magnum PHO, missing the recoil starter. The 046 also has a bit of cosmetic damage from when the bucket truck it was on caught fire. Total outlay of $225.
> 
> View attachment 582542



Quoting myself, lol...

I sold the 290 for my total investment, so the 361 and carcass 046 were now... FREE!!!


----------



## BrokenSVT

Just picked up this Stihl S10 top handle for $25. Should be a neat wall hanger if nothing else!


----------



## Rx7man

Pioneer 1073.. cost me one cigarette 
Replaced fuel line and it runs well... doesn't look like it's been used much


----------



## Timberjack zack

First post. Bought a stihl 066 bubble top 4 20 inch bars, extra air filters 1 gallon of oil unopened. One new wedge 8 30 inch chainsaw all new 8 new 20 inch chains and 25 slightly used 20 inch chains and a few stump chains.all for 600 dollars












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bama

Scored this saw today. $50 delivered to a friend a block away. Good spark and good compression(almost 170 pounds). '96 model. Stored without gas, so not a bunch of varnish crap in it. My first saw in the 670 class. Handle was broken and welded, but won't bother me as I don't plan on parting with this one.


----------



## bama

Was given this Olympyk 950F Deluxe. I had worked on it a few years ago for a friends dad. He stopped cutting wood and gave the saw to me. I used to have a few of these in the Orange color, so getting a red one is real nice. Runs great. Chain break is not functional.


----------



## farmer steve

stopped at my TSC store the other day and went to the clearance rack as usual. NEVER saw a chainsaw there. tag said runs rough,no returns. talked to a couple of people in charge and brought this home for less than half of new price. checked all the usual stuff and fired it up. idle seems a little slow but other than that runs fine pi$$ revving it. haven't put it in wood yet but have some green hickory that will give it a work out. will see how it stacks up against the MS 241.


----------



## cary911

I suck 

Sold, never used (with an extra 24 Total & chain) $575.00


----------



## cary911

Another waste.
Sold this, (never used) for $550.


----------



## Tomas Caballero

Free Homelite sxlao. 1973. Piston is pristine. Literally a cabin find. In a bag unused for 15 years. Good suck on this one.


----------



## teacherman

Well that is a better deal than I've ever gotten on a saw. Way to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tomas Caballero

Still working to get it running. I'm close but no cigar.


----------



## John Lyngdal

Ever noticed with advanced stage CAD you become visually sensitive to certain colors like a certain hue of orange?
I was walking through a local thrift store and my Stihl orange sensor went off. Looked at the saw and case and noticed that the saw was in nice condition for its age, but had a broken lower AV mount and was missing a spark plug(???). Missing a spark plug is not normally a good sign, but there was a local utility sticker on the handle which to means it the saw gets transported more that it is used. Drive back home to grab the compression gauge and a spark plug and drive back to the store. The compression was a strong 175 psi and the spark was good, so I put it back into running order and took it outside the see if it would start with small amount of fuel (of unknown age) in the tank. after about 10 pulls with the choke at full it popped, moved the choke lever to 1/2 and the saw came to life and ran well at WOT. Shut the saw down and paid them the $60 they were asking for it. Ordered a new lower AV mount and I've started shopping for a 3/8" pico clutch drum to replace the 1/4" unit.


----------



## Tomas Caballero

John Lyngdal said:


> Ever noticed with advanced stage CAD you become visually sensitive to certain colors like a certain hue of orange?
> I was walking through a local thrift store and my Stihl orange sensor went off. Looked at the saw and case and noticed that the saw was in nice condition for its age, but had a broken lower AV mount and was missing a spark plug(???). Missing a spark plug is not normally a good sign, but there was a local utility sticker on the handle which to means it the saw gets transported more that it is used. Drive back home to grab the compression gauge and a spark plug and drive back to the store. The compression was a strong 175 psi and the spark was good, so I put it back into running order and took it outside the see if it would start with small amount of fuel (of unknown age) in the tank. after about 10 pulls with the choke at full it popped, moved the choke lever to 1/2 and the saw came to life and ran well at WOT. Shut the saw down and paid them the $60 they were asking for it. Ordered a new lower AV mount and I've started shopping for a 3/8" pico clutch drum to replace the 1/4" unit.
> 
> View attachment 597417


The Suck is awesome on this one.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

Ok, since I am new here, I will add my late to the game Suck story.
One day earlier in the year my buddy called me and as we were talking, he brought up that his father in law asked him did he think I might be interested in his old truck.
He said he would sell it to me if I was. I then asked him to see if he could find out how much he wanted for it. He then tells me he knows already, $1.

How freakin awesome is that? I got a whole extended cab, 8 foot bed F150 for $1.


http://www.pavacabrava.com/detail/78845/1994-ford-f-250-information-and-photos-zombiedrive.html


----------



## ncpete

chilipeppermaniac said:


> Ok, since I am new here, I will add my late to the game Suck story.
> One day earlier in the year my buddy called me and as we were talking, he brought up that his father in law asked him did he think I might be interested in his old truck.
> He said he would sell it to me if I was. I then asked him to see if he could find out how much he wanted for it. He then tells me he knows already, $1.
> 
> How freakin awesome is that? I got a whole extended cab, 8 foot bed F150 for $1.
> 
> 
> http://www.pavacabrava.com/detail/78845/1994-ford-f-250-information-and-photos-zombiedrive.html


I will double your money on that, right now. No, just checked my wallet, and I can do 800% your original purchase price! Take this deal now, with two teenagers in the house, it will never get any better. SWEET DEAL, and a serious you suck!


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

Good one NCPete. I really am eternally grateful for this $1 truck as my longtime workhorse '88 F250 4x4 needs some brake work, a new windshield and a number of other items it is due after a 325K mile life thus far.


----------



## 95custmz

Wait a minute, you said F150 in your earlier post. If it's an F250 that's a double you suck and if it's got the 460 that would be a triple you suck. LOL


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

95custmz,,, Nope, My '94-$1 is a 150,,,,,,,,,, my truck "BABY" 1988 is an F250 with 351 5 speed.

Although I also have an F250 Dually 4x4 with 4 speed which is a 460 from '86 that I got off a friend's son for $200.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

Also, somehow, Only this 2016 "SUCKS" THREAD showed up, and now I see the 2017 one where this could have gone.
Maybe since I had already been driving the truck in 2016 even before it was offered to me for a buck,it technically fit in the 2016 Sucks thread so it was inevitable it is here and not 2017.


----------



## 95custmz

Ah, I see. Nice to see another Ford man on the forum. I've got a 90 F250 4x4,460, with 178K on the ticker. And that's ok that you posted on this thread, as I think it gets more posts than the 2017 thread.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

Mr 95, I got me a soft spot for old Fords. A couple other projects I have includes the 1st 4 wheeled vehicle I ever bought with my own money. A '77 F100 302 with C4

Needless to say, I have an uphill battle against rust and ravages of time back here in the East. Road salt, cold winters and no garage make for a short season for body work, and never having a ton of extra money to build a garage AND build cars/trucks too, has left the fixes winning the race against the fixer.

Hard to believe I started out needing to fix up my 1972 Datsun 510 way back before I could drive,,,,,,,,,, then got lucky to find my F100 which lasted me a good long time before I needed a heavier duty work horse. That is when I got the F250 way back around '94 when it was 6 years old. My now huge inventory fixers spans 5 manufacturers and a number of houses to finish remodeling on top of them to boot. BMW, Ford, GM, HoNDA and Toyota. 

HA, let me take inventory and see if I can whittle down at least 3 projects before 2018.

My Optimum outcome is I need to fix my girlfriend's BMW Z3 that F'd up a water pump. Hoping it didn't warp a head and or do more expensive damage before I could get it off the road as it began to overheat.

2nd is brake lines and a Caliper and rotor replacement on my F250. And of course a new windshield.
3rd might be an easier fix, Dual Battery cables on my GMC Diesel Van as it takes 2 batteries.
4th Head Gasket and timing belt and brakes on my 1983 Honda Civic Station Wagon
5th All I need to restore on my 5.0 Mustang
6th Figure out what happened to the engine on my sister's old Toyota Corolla she had a former friend of hers half ass try to fix,,,,,,,,,,, She wound up getting it towed from where he had it and it was missing the valve cover and I am sure a few other parts I will need to take inventory of to find replacements.
7 My '86 Dually needs Tires and a new rear Slider window,
8, OMG, I forgot I also have an 89 F150 I got for free with no title but verified not stolen or anything.
9. Body work and a few under hood parts and brakes and tires on my 77 F100.

I definitely have my work cut out for me. Darnit.


----------



## 95custmz

Sounds like a lot of work. I'd start on the Fords, first.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

Gotta start with BMW as it is the one that is for sale which can help her fund the remodeling of her house.
The '88 F250 gets brakes next then the Honda Wagon as it is my gas sipper. Having it running will allow me to sell my current commuting car, an '03 Saturn and use it's funds to pay for parts for the others.
Getting the Saturn sold and fixing the Toyota to sell it, will bring me more money to use for the Mustang, Dually, and F100 parts.

By doing it this way, I will thin my herd by 3 and free up some space in my yard to get some breathing room and helping me spruce up my keepers.


----------



## deezlfan

Please haul away some junk in my shed he said ..........


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

Gotta love, "junk"


----------



## deezlfan

I said: Gladly! Have any more junk you want removed?


----------



## KW83

The saw on the right I got for free. My pap bought it at his father-in-laws estate sale for $180 in '82 I think. My dad had it until he was killed a few years back. It sat for probably 12 years without being ran. I had a 3' ash to cut up and I remembered the old thing. 5 pulls later we were off and running, or jogging at 4000 rpms. Long story short I have laid claim on it now. It is a KB7-b with auto oiler. The saw beside it is a KB7-ay that I kinda bought sight-unseen. It looks like it came out of the bottom of a mud puddle and I'd rather not talk about it.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

KW83 said:


> The saw on the right I got for free. My pap bought it at his father-in-laws estate sale for $180 in '82 I think. My dad had it until he was killed a few years back. It sat for probably 12 years without being ran. I had a 3' ash to cut up and I remembered the old thing. 5 pulls later we were off and running, or jogging at 4000 rpms. Long story short I have laid claim on it now. It is a KB7-b with auto oiler. The saw beside it is a KB7-ay that I kinda bought sight-unseen. It looks like it came out of the bottom of a mud puddle and I'd rather not talk about it.


If you decide to get out from under it...i'd be interested in the bar,chain and oiler


----------



## KW83

Yukon Stihl said:


> If you decide to get out from under it...i'd be interested in the bar,chain and oiler


I'm in the process of tearing it down to see what is good. I will probably end up cleaning it up, slapping a coat of paint on 'er and putting it beside the runner because it looks cool. The bar and chain are really pitted. I want to see if I can get the chain into usable shape as a back up.


----------



## steve easy

Anyone know anything about this saw, just got given it from my boss.


----------



## 95custmz

Nice find! Looks to be the XD model. Here is more detailed info: http://vintagechainsawcollection.blogspot.com/2015/01/jonsered-xd.html


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

Nice link, 95. I like how our folks are a wealth of info for others to learn and grow in new and old chainsaw upkeep, restoration and use.


----------



## 82F100SWB

Today's $5 yard sale score. Was the owners father's, last ran 5 years ago, may have oiler problems, but for the price I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac

Yup, for $5 who could pass it up? Good goin.


----------



## WIslxer

So the blow'd up 365 is done! Got it for free! But came with no b&c, exhaust, needed a new p&c, rubber and filters/carb rebuild etc. I added bucking dogs, a full wrap and upgraded to a meteor 372xp p&c. So ultimately I probably have 2-300 bucks into it. But it is now clean and it fired right up! Can't wait to run it in concert with the Dolys. I will say that with a 24" bar it feels very well balanced. I don't have a lot oftime running huskies so I can't wait. B1thcing!!






Edit: Here was a before pic I found after I got it tore down. Little Shindy with the photo-bomb.


----------



## Relex

I picked up this 01 372xp for $250 then turned around and sold my 455 Rancher for $200. 

The 372 doesn't look the best but it runs awesome. It came with a new 20" bar and chain but I think I'm going to swap her over to a 24" bar.

I was looking on ebay and saw people selling modded mufflers for these for $14... I'm half tempted to order one and see what it does.


----------



## Hobo Hilton

A woman ran an ad for these two chainsaws. Story was that they were her Dad's. Dad passed and the saws have been sitting and the son-in-law wants nothing to do with them. Got these two for $5.00. Starting to diversify the herd with some different colors... LOL


----------



## 82F100SWB

$35 for all three. No issues, just been dormant for about 10 years.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I bought this 562xp with bar and chain "new" a few days ago,






It only set me back $495.00!





SR


----------



## Houseofmoto

Great site! I went from one chainsaw to 4 in less than three weeks because of this place.

I’d needed something a bit bigger than my Dad’s 55 Rancher.

Found this used for one tank of gas Echo 590 with all the pictured items for $200. I was happy.

Walking in Walmart yesterday I found a new in the box Poulan PL3314 for $35. Ran like crap out of the box till I did some carburetor and idle tuning. Ran two tanks of gas thru it. The POULAN came off the bar almost instantly. I can see why they get returned. Most people would be clueless on how to make adjustments. I’m surprised how well it runs. For $35 what the heck right?


----------



## Laslabjohn

My 250.00 660r, th



e fella put carb washer in wrong and burnt it up early in life.. Craigslist pic. And 3 days later.


----------



## schmauster

Birthday gift  440 mag


----------



## John Lyngdal

I need another 50cc saw like I need a divorce, but for $35 how could I walk away from a classic Husky 51. Compression is ~165 psi, good spark, and looked to been left in a shed for years. Cleaned it up, dumped out the old fuel and added fresh fuel with a dash of Seafoam. It sort of runs, but it likely it has carb issues associated from its prolonged storage. In the cart with the Husky was an old, dirty Stihl 041 with a rusty bar and the starter cover removed. The 041 had a $19.95 price tag, but didn't have a need for a vintage parts saw.


----------



## agleason

I recently purchased a 1983 Stihl 028 WB from a neighbor. He was the original owner and saw needed some love.
I purchased a new B&C, fuel/oil caps, and missing hardware so I could take the saw out on trail and test it out.
It ran good but had idle mixture problems so I decided to completely rebuild the saw and make it the "trail boss" version of the 028.

I upgraded to the 46mm piston and jug,new bearings, seals and gaskets throughout. Stripped and repainted with 3 coats of automotive clear coat.


----------



## VA 372xp

i got little something going 2017 pole saw i got for 140 and sold for 200


----------



## Rosss

Bought a Poulan 50cc saw for $30 and a gluten free organic pumpkin pie.
Some one else had already met the asking price and I didnt want to put out more cash, thought about what i had on hand. Remembered the pie i got for free.
The response to my email was "cant say no to pie"
Turned out pumpkin pie is his girlfriends favourite.
The saw seems in fairly good shape. It runs but wont idle, just starts running hard or stalls if the chain break is on.


----------



## burnses

ok ill bite.....traded for 2 qts maple syrup and some granulated maple sugar.....runs real nice too! under the duct tape figured the handle was broken but 
just small crack on the side....have cleaned it up a bit but not detailed it at all put a new fuel filter in it cleaned the air filter new fuel have run 2 tanks through it and its a player for sure yup 10mm ......


----------



## burnses

ChipsFlyin said:


> Husqvarna 288XP - $100. Was nasty dirty and packed full of junk when it was picked up. Not the prettiest - missing a couple screws, outer dawg, handle inserts and needs a new muffler. But, p/c are spotless, original bar in good shape and after a good clean up and new gas it runs like a champ.
> 
> 
> Pick up condition
> View attachment 484432
> 
> 
> After clean up.
> View attachment 484433


that's a total score!


----------



## canam975

I found this 038 magnum Two the other day for 20$
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChipsFlyin

canam975 said:


> I found this 038 magnum Two the other day for 20$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That qualifies as a


----------



## 661Joe

350$ not stolen lol already checked. Old man had broke his back could no longer use said it had three tanks threw it... 661 36b&c plus two new chain's. Right place right time. Craigslist with no picture or contact id. I normally don't reply to those type of adds but i did for some reason.. guy only new how to email didnt even have a way to post pics up on the computer or rather didnt know how.


----------



## LonestarStihl

661Joe said:


> 350$ not stolen lol already checked. Old man had broke his back could no longer use said it had three tanks threw it... 661 36b&c plus two new chain's. Right place right time. Craigslist with no picture or contact id. I normally don't reply to those type of adds but i did for some reason.. guy only new how to email didnt even have a way to post pics up on the computer or rather didnt know how.View attachment 611271



Youuuuuunsuckkkkk

Or is this a very sick joke?!? Lol


----------



## 661Joe

LonestarStihl said:


> Youuuuuunsuckkkkk
> 
> Or is this a very sick joke?!? Lol


God as my witness. I offered the old man double what he was asking i told him what is was worth he said he knew since it was only four months old..  He said he admired my honesty and then threw in the other chains. Then took a business card and said he would be in touch.. Told me how hard it was to find someone willing to work and trying to make it on there own exspecily my age.. cool old guy when he calls ill take really good care of him. He will get it back.


----------



## LonestarStihl

661Joe said:


> God as my witness. I offered the old man double what he was asking i told him what is was worth he said he knew since it was only four months old..  He said he admired my honesty and then threw in the other chains. Then took a business card and said he would be in touch.. Told me how hard it was to find someone willing to work and trying to make it on there own exspecily my age.. cool old guy when he calls ill take really good care of him. He will get it back.



That’s awesome! Always best to do what’s right. And you met a good guy in the mix


----------



## 661Joe

LonestarStihl said:


> That’s awesome! Always best to do what’s right. And you met a good guy in the mix


Yea still dont feel right but we talked for almost two hours. I couldent convince him to take more. I started to get the feeling that i was pissing him off so i finally droped it and took the deal. Sometimes you get lucky or catch a break. I use a 661 almost every time i cut down a tree. Theres alot of fat assed tree's here in Michigan mainly the silver maples and the cotton woods with a few others thrown in. It will probably end up with Tree monkey working it over we will see how much i like my 460 when i get it back.


----------



## LonestarStihl

661Joe said:


> Yea still dont feel right but we talked for almost two hours. I couldent convince him to take more. I started to get the feeling that i was pissing him off so i finally droped it and took the deal. Sometimes you get lucky or catch a break. I use a 661 almost every time i cut down a tree. Theres alot of fat assed tree's here in Michigan mainly the silver maples and the cotton woods with a few others thrown in. It will probably end up with Tree monkey working it over we will see how much i like my 460 when i get it back.



Sometimes that’s just how it goes. Someone blessed you and that’s just what he wanted. Tree monkey would make that a demon waiting to be unleashed! Then if you ever want to sell it I’ll be waiting lol.


----------



## 661Joe

LonestarStihl said:


> Sometimes that’s just how it goes. Someone blessed you and that’s just what he wanted. Tree monkey would make that a demon waiting to be unleashed! Then if you ever want to sell it I’ll be waiting lol.


Yea ima see when i get the 460 back just what these modded saws are all about. I have a feeling i might get hooked o well could have worse habbits.. yea somebody was looking out for me on that deal that's forsure.


----------



## LonestarStihl

661Joe said:


> Yea ima see when i get the 460 back just what these modded saws are all about. I have a feeling i might get hooked o well could have worse habbits.. yea somebody was looking out for me on that deal that's forsure.



Once you mod you won’t go back lol. I have modded 046 and 660 and it’s fun. Once again that’s a heck of a deal


----------



## VA 372xp

Picked this guy up this morning runs good


----------



## bigbadbob

VA 372xp said:


> Picked this guy up this morning runs goodView attachment 611348


Yes you suck!!
The saw is not good to you as it gets stuck in the wood, you want my address??
Nice find BTW!


----------



## Wicked500R

Yep, I think I suck again! Lol


----------



## VA 372xp

Wicked500R said:


> Yep, I think I suck again! Lol


I cant tell what all you have there but it looks cool !


----------



## LonestarStihl

Ends in a 2 so I’m guessing a 362


----------



## Ck0461

Picked up a bucket of parts yesterday. Echo CS8000, everything but the manual oiler, and chain brake. Put it back together adjusted the carb runs good so far. $35 does this qualify?


----------



## brandonstc6

Does getting all this for $140 count as a you suck deal? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter72

Got around to working on a Husky 570 I got from my good friend who scraps things for side money. He found it next to a garbage can one day last year. I fix some of the stuff and we split it up he likes Stihl . Anyway this saw was just packed with saw dust and oil. The filter was never cleaned and saw was low on compression. After cleaning it up it looks to be low use saw. I pulled muffler and cylinder and piston look good. Pressure / vac test good. Pulled the cylinder and the ring is stuck compressed in piston. I got the piston and ring soaking in mix of penetration oil and carb cleaner to try and breakup the carbon. I will get Pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## hunter72

More pics. the piston ring is starting to move had to use a small punch and light tapping to get it started more oil and carb cleaner.


----------



## James Miller

Its not a saw but I had this huge load of oak dropped at the house today by a tree service just looking for somewhere to get rid of it. Ported 590 will get a workout noodleing this stuff up.


----------



## flatbroke

brandonstc6 said:


> Does getting all this for $140 count as a you suck deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you hit the tweaker mother load.


----------



## alanf

I can't help but do the daily scan of Craigslist to see if there are any deals that need to follow me home. Today I had what appears to be a pretty decent Husqvarna 395XP that I had to go look at..... It followed me home after forking over $350 Canadian. Plus he asked me if I wanted the Snap On tool box as well - free. I said yes please! I may not suck really bad, but probably a little any way.


----------



## schmauster

alanf said:


> It followed me home after forking over $350 Canadian. Plus he asked me if I wanted the Snap On tool box as well - free. I said yes please! I may not suck really bad, but probably a little any way.



You def suck. Brandonstc6's score of a whole seasons worth of stolen chainsaws is a hard act to follow


----------



## rustymaggot

i just got this on ebay and am waiting for it to arrive. im super exited about it.


----------



## user 149785

walked into one my local saw shops got to talkin to the owner a few minutes later left out with nine brand new dolmar branded power match bars for $180 5-20" 4-24" & 28" all 3/8 .050


----------



## JonCraig

We are definitely going to need a new You Suck thread. 2016 is so... well... 2016.


----------



## schmauster

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/you-suck-thread-2017-pics-required.307411/page-7




Just in time for 2018. You have some reading to do


----------



## JonCraig

Yeah. My OCD can’t abide another year of the thread title not matching the calendar. ;-)


----------



## Sparkysparks9

This is my $450 score from a few months ago..

5x5x8 trailer completely full


----------



## Sparkysparks9

More photos...


----------



## JonCraig

Who’s an admin round these parts? It’s time for this old gal to get un-stickied & for someone to create a 2018 You Suck!


----------



## happysaws

JonCraig said:


> Who’s an admin round these parts? It’s time for this old gal to get un-stickied & for someone to create a 2018 You Suck!


2018 thread has already been created


----------



## LonestarStihl

"You Suck" Thread 2018--Pics required!
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...ead-2018--Pics-required!.316578/&share_type=t


----------



## JonCraig

Who’s a mod? Would be easiest if this was un-pinned & locked. And the 2018 pinned.


----------



## Dawnsman

82F100SWB said:


> $35 for all three. No issues, just been dormant for about 10 years.


Is the red saw for sale


----------



## Wow

Houseofmoto said:


> View attachment 607845
> View attachment 607843
> View attachment 607844
> 
> 
> Great site! I went from one chainsaw to 4 in less than three weeks because of this place.
> 
> I’d needed something a bit bigger than my Dad’s 55 Rancher.
> 
> Found this used for one tank of gas Echo 590 with all the pictured items for $200. I was happy.
> 
> Walking in Walmart yesterday I found a new in the box Poulan PL3314 for $35. Ran like crap out of the box till I did some carburetor and idle tuning. Ran two tanks of gas thru it. The POULAN came off the bar almost instantly. I can see why they get returned. Most people would be clueless on how to make adjustments. I’m surprised how well it runs. For $35 what the heck right?


Old thread but,. How well is that PL3314 Poulan holding up? Is it as light and powerful as the Echo cs310?
Do you still use it, like it?
I sold my cs310 a month ago and now have crippled my right hand. Could use a light saw with AV but only a few times a month. Maybe I could get by with a cheap Poulan? Thanks.


----------



## rarefish383

Wow said:


> Old thread but,. How well is that PL3314 Poulan holding up? Is it as light and powerful as the Echo cs310?
> Do you still use it, like it?
> I sold my cs310 a month ago and now have crippled my right hand. Could use a light saw with AV but only a few times a month. Maybe I could get by with a cheap Poulan? Thanks.


I went back and checked , and the guy that made that post only posted once, and hasn't been seen since, I guess he was just passing through.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Free pile of junk fellow dropped off.




Puzzled two back together.








Spent nary a dime.

But I’m one good fuel cap short. [emoji848]


----------



## Wow

rarefish383 said:


> I went back and checked , and the guy that made that post only posted once, and hasn't been seen since, I guess he was just passing through.


Well we all know the fact is: we can't believe everything we read. My old Poulan 2150 supposedly weighs just over 9 lbs. Today I got her out, cleaned her up, gassed and oiled her up and set her on my bathroom scales. With bar and chain ready to go she tipped my (guesstimate) scales at a bit OVER 14 pounds. Since 1993 that was my light weight saw. I climbed with it. Ten years ago I was still doing finger tip push ups and cycling 20 miles 3 or 4 times a week so I could (when necessary) run her with one hand. She was so light or I was not so weak. Now, at almost 71. That saw sure has gained weight. Well next I put my new Echo 490 on the scale. With bar, chain, and ready to cut she was 14 lbs 8 ounces. Between those saws there was just a FEW ounces difference. A few days ago I got the cast off my right so was able to start my saw and cut for a few minutes with the Echo 490. That saw is such a joy. So, today I discovered, in fact, I don't need a lighter saw. 
A few times ive almost regretted selling my Echo cs310 ,,,BUT, compared to my 490 that 30cc saw is WAY to small, weak, and slow for me. I worked a little bit today, bucked a few downers and that 490 never bogged in the hole. She gets serious about her work. I really think my right hand is going to heal up fine and the torn muscle in the left arm is better enough starting my saws was easy. I think I'll be back working hard by this fall. Every year on my birthday I do a few finger tip push ups for my Grandsons. Maybe, this summer, at 71, I'll be able to do a couple more. When I'm no longer able to work with my equipment I'll be ready to die. It was exciting the way that new 490 threw chips today. I did some retuning on the needle valves. The 490 and the 590 should do everything I need done but the Sthils may get a little use some. Someone once said, if you need less than a 50 cc saw for limbing you may need to retire. Well Eagles don't retire, we just drop from the sky one day and our time is done. Until then let those chainsaws make the music that thrills the woodsman. I'm still part of the band and my Chainsaw is my joyful instrument. Blessings


----------



## skipster

3x husky 394, 1 x 371,1x268, = not much $ at all
1 dolmar 9010= free


----------



## 67L36Driver

skipster said:


> 3x husky 394, 1 x 371,1x268, = not much $ at all
> 1 dolmar 9010= free



Pictures or it didn’t happen.


----------



## president

Hey,Effrom
Last summer a guy gave me a real nice complete
111s.It has a small missing piece out of the recoil
housing,nothing affecting the function,and runs with a spurt
of mix into the carb.It needs a new fuel line.It has been at this old sweeds
place for 30 years and I gave him a case of beer for it
Is it something you would be interested in ,I have other projects
I,m working on like Bobs, 181se/288 he swapped me for that 064
that he subsequently gave to Pete in Surrey
hope all is well ....Keith


----------



## bigbadbob

president said:


> Hey,Effrom
> Last summer a guy gave me a real nice complete
> 111s.It has a small missing piece out of the recoil
> housing,nothing affecting the function,and runs with a spurt
> of mix into the carb.It needs a new fuel line.It has been at this old sweeds
> place for 30 years and I gave him a case of beer for it
> Is it something you would be interested in ,I have other projects
> I,m working on like Bobs, 181se/288 he swapped me for that 064
> that he subsequently gave to Pete in Surrey
> hope all is well ....Keith



And some how I have acquired another 181,,,


----------

